# Egg Share TTC and cyclers 2010



## Skybreeze

*  New year, New home. 
Welcome to the Egg Sharers thread. 
This is a place for all egg sharers!! Whether your cycling already or waiting for appointments or test results.. Please feel free to post here!!!
Good luck for 2010!!! 
*​


----------



## MD

OOOH What a good idea NEW YEAR NEW START.  

Lots of luck to everyone in 2010!!!!!!

Not been on this thread for ages, Hows everyone doing??

Natalie have you started your TX yet hun??

MD XXXXX


----------



## chrissie883a

Hi all, I have my first appointment on Monday with the nurse to go over test results and see if I'm ok to do the egg sharing.  If so, They will do my IVF for free )  Fingers crossed xx  Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## beachgirl

Just wanted to wish you all lots of luck for 2010


----------



## olive22

Hi all

An amazing thing you are all doing.     to all for 2010 xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello all

Welcome Chrissie883a... Good luck with your appiontment hun!!! Let us know how you get on.

Hi Olive  

MD.. How are you getting on? Are you starting again soon?

Nice to see people posting again, I was getting rather lonely! 

I am stimming at the moment, first scan is tomorrow... I'll let you know how it goes, very very nervous about having a bad response again. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## olive22

Sky -   If thoughts from others could get you your dream, you would a mum now. Im      this is your turn, you deserve it.      for you tomorrow, hope you respond well  

welcome Chrissie883a -     your app goes well tomorrow

xxxxx  to all xxxxx


----------



## cao

Hello everyone! 

Been thinking about you all wondering how everyone was and here you are! 

Olive- How are things with you? 

MD- Any plans to have another go yet although I see you have been recommended to have an op first? (Hope i read that correctly, so hard to remeber what's in people's sig bit!)

Chrissie- Good luck with your appoitment on Monday.

Sky- Wow stimming, lots and lots of luck for your first scan tomorrow and this cycle. Sending you heaps of 

cao


----------



## MD

Hello!!!

Hey Olive, How are you?     Will you be having TX this year?

CAO - Hope you are well. What about you any TX planned? 

Nat - Sending you lots of    . Am   this is your time. Keep us updated on the scans.

Chrissie - Good luck with the test results    

I have to have an op before i can cycle again.....My remaining tube now has hydros init which is toxic to embryos - so it prob affected my last cycle and could affect future cycles. My consultant advised me to get it removed and i have decided to go with it! It was a very hard decision and am still abit   about as even though my tube is blocked i thought one day as we all do that i may get my magical natural BFP!

I was supposed to go for my first app regarding my op on 5th of Jan but it got cancelled because of the darn snow so i will be going on the 26th Jan - i should then get my op date then fingers crossed.

Back to work tomorrow BOOOOOOOO!

MD x


----------



## cao

MD must be very hard  Like you said you still hope each month, even though I know it would be a miracle for us you can't help it can you? Hope your app goes well on 26th and that you can have the op done asap and get that 2010 bfp! Will you egg share again? 

We've booked to see DR Taylor on 15th Feb I did want to egg share one more time but we've just started thinking this week about maybe borrowing the money and not sharing this time. I feel a bit bad about it really and not even sure if we can afford to but the sharing does add a bit of pressure- will we get enough eggs? Will they fertilise? will we both get pg? Also for me it means a 3hr round trip up to London each time and if we didn't share I could still use the Lister but go to a much closer satellite clinic for bloods, scans etc. Not sure yet. Hope noone minds me being on here until we do decide, don't feel like I belong anywhere in particular at the mo! I do think egg sharing is an amazing thing, just not sure it is right for us on our third go, hope that doesn't sound selfish.

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## bubblicous

hey everyone 


im new to the eggsharing thread 

ive got my appointment arranged for my fertility assesment at gcrm glasgow on the 25th feb (gave myself a little extra time to loos last bit of weigh to get bmi under 30) and then inital consultation with the dr we saw on nhs 

im praying we can egg share so we can help another and also so we can afford more than one go of ivf if we need it (fingers crossed we wont) 

so its on with my weight loss at the mo my bmi is around the 32 mark it was 36 in october when we last saw dr on nhs and ive been working so hard to get it down and im happy to say its working just one last push to go 

im starting the kellogs diet tomorrow just to give me a wee extra push that and hitting my wii fit hard


----------



## MD

Oh Cao it doesnt sound selfish at all. I know exactly what you mean. I am going to Egg Share again although me and DH have discussed it an if it doesnt work this time a round we are going to do a non sharing cycle on 3rd TX....As you say there is so much added pressure to get enough eggs for 2 cycles at once and really not wanting to let the people you are donating to down. Also i think if i do have to have a third TX it would be good to have enough eggs to go to blast because i did not achieve that last time. If i do have to do a third cycle   that i don't - and i do it just for myself then i may do an altruistic donation at some point.

Also Cao this is your home even if your not egg sharing this cycle i think you should stay!! All the ladies on here would miss you and i am sure they would all love you to stay egg sharing or not!!  

Bubblicous - Welcome and sending you lots of   for your appointment. Well done on the weight loss.

MD x


----------



## Skybreeze

Ceo.. So lovely to hear from you   Good luck with your appointment in Feb... Is it just a routin consultantion? I totally understand what your saying about egg sharing, please dont feel guilty.      Your amazing for sharing 2 times!!! 

MD... Any idea when your op is? Must of been hard to come to terms with, but its for the best.   

Bubble.. Welcome hun!! Good luck with your appointment hun!! 

Olive.. Thank you for your lovely words.   It means alot. How are you doing?

Had my scan ladies, all is ok. I have 14 follies... All good sizes, just waiting for a call with results from a blood test. Might have to reduce my menopur tonight. Back in on Wednesday. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi all

Is so nice to be posting again 

Sky- Fab news about the 14 follies , hope your bloods came back ok and lots of luck for Wed  My appointment is just routine, though we are asking about sperm donation this time, just to see what our options are, also going to speek to embryologist (about sperm donation) afterwards, then have booked to see the counsellor on the following day, couldn't get same day and is half term so am off all week. Although this will only be our third go, DP has had 3 previous goes with his ex and we (like all of us) just want a baby. Not saying anything for definate yet but want to check out what our options are. Poor dps sperm is really bad and you can't help but wonder would we ever get a for keeps pg. We never saw a heartbeat the only time I did get pg and the poor little thing stopped growing so early on. Anyway sorry, wasn't meant to be a me post!!

MD- Bless you you almost made me cry with your lovely post  (Think I'm a bit hormonal at the mo too, and all by myself no ivf drugs making me crazy at the moment!! That's what I love about FF people understand and you don't have to feel like some sort of freak! Thank you for saying I could stay. I also said I would like to do an altuistic donation if I could at some point, I think when you go through this whole business it really makes you think doesn't it and if you could do something to help to take away sthis awful pain then you would. How are things with you anyway? Not too many more weeks for your app.


----------



## cao

Ooops send that too soon!

Bubblicous- Welcome to the egg share thread  Well done for working so hard on lowering your bmi, doing it over Christmas too, that is impressive! I can recommend tonsilitus, helped me a bit just before my wedding in Dec! The Kellogs thing does give you that bit of a push I think, one of my friends did it and said it was good. Good luck for the next bit  Oh and of course your appointment in Feb.

Right am off for a cuppa. Have a good eve all.

cao


----------



## Skybreeze

Cao ~ Good luck with your appointment, I think its a great thing to look at options... As you said you just want a baby, no matter what way we get there ah?! 
Forgot it was half term soon!! Doesnt it come round quick. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Just a quickie as knackered! Will come back tomorrow

Sky -      thats great amount of follies for first scan, wooohoooo  xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Olive!!  

Hows everyone?

Natalie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi  

Olive- You were up late! Although I stayed up til 11 last night and am really feeling it today! Watched that new prog Glee, wasn't going to but was surprisingly much better than I thought it was going to be so ended up watching 2 sets of episodes. Anyone else see it?

Sky- How are you, how's the injections going, you're back tomorrow at Lister aren't you, lots of luck for your next scan 

MD- How's you?

Am feeling a bit 'argh!!!' at mo, work isn't fab and you know when you have those weeks when you just desparetly (sp) want a baby. Think it doesn't help that I had a really nice Christmas, me and dp got married, went to Paris and then you come back to reality. Anyway must not moan as Christmas was so lovely.

Have a good eve all.
cao


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies a normal hour post for me, was up late doing paper work  

Cao - congratulations on wedding, sounds lovely. Glad you enjoyed Glee

Sky - woohoo go the follies, did you have to adjust menopur?     for you tomorrow

md -   sorry to hear about weather holding u op, your right though better to get it sorted before going again

Bubblicious - welcome to the thread. wow great weight loss well done. Hope app goes well in Feb  

Chrissie - how did it go? hope your ok  

Well I have decided to go again on this cycle. I feel petrified about going again but a friend advised biting the bullet and I think shea right. The longer I put it off the worse it gets. AF should have come today but typically shes not here   I just pray I respond better this time, being started on higher dose of menopur so hope my old ovaries do better!!!

Thanks for all your support and asking after me. Your all fab    xxx


----------



## MD

Hi All,

Nat - Great news on the follie count! will they let you know tomo when EC is?

Hey Olive hope your OK. Oh you have just posted great that you are going to cycle sending you lots of    

Cao...Congratulations on getting married!!! I love Paris its gorge.....thats were my DH purposed to me twas very romantic. Sorry to hear you are feeling down, try and focus on your next TX. 

 that we all get our 2010 BFP's.

I didnt watch glee but i ment too! Am obsessed with the telly at the moment....Celeb big brother, dancing on Ice, Got to dance, so u think u can dance....I watch em all    

MD xxx


----------



## chrissie883a

Hi all, no go for the egg share unfortunately, as I have PCOS and arthritis.  Oh well, back to the drawing board. xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Chrissie.. I am sorry hun   good luck with the future!!

Olive... Oh hun, thats fab your going again!!!       The higher does will help!! It did me... Good luck, hope AF arrives... Yes I did reduce my menopur Monday, was on 300iu (4 powders) now on 225iu (3 powders) jus goes to show I was on 300iu for 9 days last time, this time my ovaries are going crazy!! 

MD and Cao.. Thanks! yes had a scan today! 

As I said another scan today. Total nightmare with trains, first they were delayed so it was making me late for my scan!!! Then they were completely cancelled!!   So ended up going all the way up to St pancras to then get the Victoria line (tube) to Victoria train station. Taken 5 hours just for a 30 minute hospital appointment! 

Anyway... I now have 18 follies all nice sizes, just waiting for blood test results but should be reduced to 150iu (2 powders). EC might be Sunday if not Monday.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Just has a call, and I am back in tomorrow... Hormone have gone crazy! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Welcome Redamber

I am in the middle of a ES cycle at the Lister, There fab!! 
Good luck with your cycle, feel free to ask anything!

Natalie xxx


----------



## cao

Hello!

Olive- I think you have to go with what you feel is best for you, it's so hard when you have a mc and I really think it makes you so scared to get pg again, even though you really want to obviously (if that makes any sense at all ) I just know for me I desparately wanted to be pg but worried I wasn't ready to face tx again or all the worry, waiting on scans, bloods, hoping it would work out, if I did get pg again.   I think i probably waited too long actually and not doing tx was quite frustrating at times, at least when you're doing it you're in with a chance of having a baby  Hope AF arrives asap!

MD- Know what you mean about the telly, I love all that c**p, Come Dine With Me and Location, Location, Location are probably my favs though. Also like a bit of Miss Marple on a cold, Sat afternoon. Sound like I'm about 90 

Chrissie- So sorry you can't egg share, hope you find a next plan soon 

Sky- Hope your hormones are ok, I think the best thing about Lister is that they keep such a close eye on you and alter your drugs accordingly. Hope scan and bloods tomorrw go ok. I've had to go up quite a bit on consectutive days for both txs and though I can't remember numbers etc, it has always been ok. I'm sure yours will be , think this is the most worring time (apart from the 2ww of course!) Thinking of you.


----------



## cao

Redamber- Sorry, wanted to post that bit as my internet link keeps playing up and didn't want to loose anything! Welcome . I've done 2 egg share cycles at the Lister. As Sky says they are very good. I found I got matched very quickly and didn't have any problems either time. Sorry I can't help with comparisons of different drugs and responses as I've only done the sniffing and menopur. All I can say is that they do monitor you very closely and get you in each day for scans and bloods if they think you need it. Also, and I know obviously everyone is different and respond to drugs differently but each time I've got a decent amount of eggs 18 first time and 16 last time) from my follies and have always been on a fairly lowish dose, no more than 225 iu (I think for about a day), normally around 150iu, so I think menopur must be ok, if that makes sense   Lots of luck  for your cycle and any other questions about Lister feel free to ask 

cao


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all

Had another scan this morning, and I have 21 follies now.. E2 levels are being checked basically I'm at risk of OHSS... Great! If my levels are under 10,000 today (yesterday they were just shy of 7000) then EC has to be Saturday... If they are under then EC Monday and I will be 'coasting' so no more stims... Only done 8 days of stims.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

EC Satuday, E2 levels 10,000.

Trigger at 9pm

Natalie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Sky- wow that all went v fast!! Good luck for trigger tonight and of course ec on Sat. Just goes to show how each cycle can be so different doesn't it. Hope so much that this is your time 

Redamber- I've found both my ec's fine. I quite like being totally knocked out actually! Though I was quite scared the first time, ended up crying as we were waiting to be checked in. I'm lucky as I seem to recover from anthestic quite quickly and i guess you are out of it for such a short space of time, when I had my erpc it was the same. (Recvery from anthestic I mean, obviously not emotionally.) I think more often than not now you share a room before you go in and when you come out, although the first time I had my own, but they now have little molton brown bottles of shower gel and things which I took after the lady I was sharing with left (only my share though!) After my first tx I had enough good quality embroys to go to blasts and had one transferred (could have had 2 but the dr advised one and the one that we didn't have put back was unfortunately not good enough to freeze), on our last go i had 2 clear runners and the rest not doing very well (plus we had less eggs that time and less fertilise) so I had a 3 day transfer with 2 embryos. Apart from the obvious discomfort and having a light shining on your bits  transfers have always gone smoothly, infact had them both done by Dr Thum, who is very nice. They show you them on screen and you can see them going in, you also get a nice pic too which i think helps that postive thinking in the 2ww. When are you planning on starting?

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok.

cao


----------



## olive22

Hiya

Sky - whhooopppeeee thats great news youve responded so well. Hope trigger goes well,        for ec

Redamber - my et went really smoothly was really quick. My ec was done under general and I agree with cao not out long so not long to recover. Im a different clinic so cant help there soz

Cao - thanks for your advice and support re timing   I agree with the wanting to be pregnant but not   

Well af still not here so my normal 28 day cycle is now 32 days!   
 to all xxx


----------



## MD

Hello Ladies!

How we all doing? Its the weekend yeah!!

Just popping on to wish Natalie lots of luck for tomorrow!! Let us know how it goes hun xxxxx

MD xx


----------



## olive22

Nat -         for you and       for ec xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Skybreeze  all goes well tomorrow

L x


----------



## kirst01

Hello

I am scheduled for e/c & e/t the week begining the 22nd Feb. This is my 1st time egg sharing, and as it gets closer and I am getting more and more worried about producing enough eggs (god, I sound like a chicken dont I!!!!). Last time I had a cycle of ICSI and produced 21 eggs, 19 mature and then 11 fertilised. I just want to give myself and the lasy getting half the eggs the best chance.

xx


----------



## olive22

Welcome Kirst  . It is a lovely thing you are doing. 21 eggs is an excellent amount, Im sure you will be fine. The pressure is hard as you dont want to let the other lady down but you cant help how your body responds. I didnt respond well and with drugs upped twice and an extra stimm morning of trigger I managed to get 10 and to say I was relieved was an understatement! Which clinic are you with? 

Sky - thinking of you   xx

Well my af was 5 days late and after lots of soul seaching and few tears I have decided I am not ready to go again. I will go next cycle. This is our last go and I dont wat to regret anything and I think my hormones arent quite sorted yet. 

 to everyone xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Olive22

I am with the LWC darlington. They were a bit converned with my first cycle that I was going to develop OHSS but luckily things were fine. Its just so much to take in. I am not sure whether I shoudl try and get to Blastocyst stage or not. Of my 11 fertilised eggs last go, 5 got there, and 2 were used, but is it a chance I should take with having 1/2 the amount of eggs? It makes my brain scrambled trying to figure everything out  

xx


----------



## jarjj

natalie- hope you ok after e/c and got lots of eggs

kirsty _ Hi



Joanne

xx


----------



## cao

Hi, was just popping in to see if any news from Sky?!

Sky- Hope ec went well today and you are making a speedy recovery  

Kirst- Good luck with this cycle. It is a worry with making sure you get enough eggs for the best chances for you both but as you got 21 last time you are off to a very positive start . Try not to worry too much yet about whether or not you should go for blasts as I'm sure your clinic will be able to advise you about the best thing to do for you when you have all your lovely embies in Feb and they can see exactly how they are doing. 

Olive- Sending you big  , I think you are so right that if you are not 100 per cent ready it is best to wait another month, a winter baby will be fab   

Hi to everyone else. Hope your having good weekends, I am avoiding the huge pile of work I have to do at the mo!

cao


----------



## Skybreeze

Just a quick update!

EC went well, we got 16 eggs!   So 8 lovely eggs each. I am sooo pleased. 
Now we wait for the call.

Thank you everyone for your messages!
Natalie xxx


----------



## cao

Sky- Must have come on at the right time! That is fab, well done you! Hope you are recovering ok and good luck for the call tomorrow    

cao


----------



## kirst01

Sky- congrats..so pleased for you. 
  
xx


----------



## olive22

sky - yeah thats great, well done      xxx


----------



## MD

Well done sky thats fantastic news          

Hope everyone else is OK... I have just been for a night out and when i came in watched my wedding video - very emotional HA!!

MD xxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ah thanks ladies  

Had the call and 5 fertilised!! I am so pleased. ET Tuesday morning, unless we hear from them, then we'll have blasts on Thursday! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## cao

Sky- That is great news, well done!  

Am off out for a bit, hope you all have lovely Sundays 

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies i dont know when im cycling again but we are aiming for the spring/summer.i need to lose alittle weight first


----------



## cao

Hi all me again, am avoiding the huge pile of work I still have to, was so nice to get out of the house but not nice coming back to that!

MD- Hope you've recovered from your night out and the wedding video  

Olive- Hi 

Sky- Hope you're recovering ok from ec.

Wishing- Hi, not sure if you remember me I posted on Lister egg sharing board. How are you and your lovely boys?

Right, I can't avoid it for ever better get back to the work. Have a good eve all.

cao


----------



## Skybreeze

w4m... Hey hun, wow cycling again!!!   Good luck, have you spoken to the lister?

Thanks for everyone support!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi, just to say wishing Sky lots of luck for tomorrow (if you do have et then!) or for the phone call to say you're going to blasts  

Hope everyone else is ok  

cao


----------



## olive22

Sky - thats great wooohoooo,        for those embies xxxx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Sky- Just to send a very big . Read your diary, what a day! That's the problem with this whole business isn't it, so full of so many ups and downs, think they should just be able to knock you out for the entire process! I've read so many stories of people getting very happily pg without the'perfect' cycle or the 'perfect' embies. First cycle I was a wreck, got tonsilitus, worked, did bit of accu but not much etc etc, got blast and pg but unfortuanetly not to be. Second cycle, acc all the time and also at all crucial times, didn't work (as on Summer hols), rested loads no pg. So much of this whole thing is just pure chance and I think that's the hardest thing to except isn't it, as we would do anything to make it work. You sounded much more positive at end of your diary entry and sending huge amounts of     . Take care.

cao


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Cao.. Its been an emotional day, just going to try and be positive!

Natalie xx


----------



## cao

Good because you have no reason to be negative, this is going to work!


----------



## Skybreeze

Your right!!!


----------



## olive22

Sky, what happened today? Hope your ok   xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-looking at your pic lovey i think they look like good embies  stay pos lovey  they wouldnt have put them back if they didnt think they were good lovey .lots and lots of luck   

cao-you going with the lister again  took me ages to get through to them as usual today 

hello to all you other lovely ladies on here 

well after afew hrs of trying to get through to the lister it looks like positive things are happeneing.got to get bloods up to date,then ring for consultation/follow up and lose some weight


----------



## MD

Hi All,

Wishing -   Sending you lots of   for yor next TX. We may b cycle buddies am hoping to cycle in May.

Natalie - Both embies look fab on your pic. Keep the PMA up girlie!!! PUPO PUPO PUPO   !!!

Cao - How are you doing? When is your appointment again?

Olive  -   Sorry you didnt feel up to cycling this time   Sending lots of   for your next TX.

Hi to anyone i have missed.

I cant wait for my next TX am getting impatient. Am   that i can have keyhole surgery because i can request TX one month afterwards. If i have open surgery have to recover and have 6 weeks of work and then have to wait another 3 months to request TX. 

MD xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

We started our 2nd egg share today. Took my first microgynon pill and start down regging in 17 days. Am very excited to be going again, but also nervous as we had a terrible cycle last time   

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## MD

Hey pinktink - How you both doing? Sending you lots of   for next cycle.

Natalie - How are you doing on your 2ww so far? What is your test date?

Hi to everyone else.

MD xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hey MD 

We're ok thanks, still feeling pretty nervous and just praying a lot that it will be our turn this time   xxx


----------



## jarjj

Got my tx plan 2day. 2nd egg share. Start down reg 30th jan. Prayin its 2nd time lucky x


----------



## MD

Hey Joanne,

Thats great news that you are starting again.

Sending you lots of   for this is cycle. I really hope this will be your time.

MD xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks MD

 

joanne

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Jarjj,

It's my second egg share too, looks like i'll be just a few days behind you in treatment, good luck honey xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks pinktink. Hope we all have 2010 babies x


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Hope everyone is ok and had good weekends.

Wishing- Yeah we are going with Lister again but not sure if we will egg share or not this time, have app in Feb to discuss our options.We also need to think about what we will do money wise though if we're not sharing, hoping the bank will be able to help there! Did you get through to them ok in the end? 

Sky- How are you doing, hope the 2ww madness is bearable. Thinking of you. Is it 30th you test or did I just make that up?!  

MD- Hi, how are you? Hope they say you can have keyhole as there is quite a big difference in wait for tx after that isn't there if you don't? How do they decide? We have our app on 15th Feb, just waiting for af at mo so i can get my bloods done, my gp has agreed to do those but can't help with anything other than the basic hormones. Hope you are ok 

Joanne- Lots of luck for your tx 

Pinkintink- Lots of luck for you too 

Hope everyone else is all ok
cao x


----------



## olive22

Hi all
Sky - how are you doing?       to you 

cao - welcome   good idea to discuss sharing, sadly its so expensive when not sharing but you will get more eggs. good luck with the decision

md - hope the op goes well and it is keyhole. 

 to all

I am ok, had good weekend in London at nursery show and bought lots of toys for the kids. Went to see Billy Elliot aswell and it was fantastic, the boy was amazing. Clinic left message to ask when Im starting again   I think I am going to ask about the other lady when I start again, scared but want to know xxxx


----------



## Fi 1

Hey Ladies

Wondered if you would mind me joining this thread a quick bit about me, I had 1 failed ivf/icsi attempt in may '08 and unfortunately had to have 1 tube removed and one repaired last year so should increase our chances of ivf this time round hopefully, we have decided to go down the egg share route as we really want to help others in a similar situation hopefully reach their dreams aswell as reducing the cost for us so we can acheive ours.  We have our first appointment on 1st Feb to sign all donor consents etc.  Anyone got any advice on doing egg share as its all a bit alien to me at the mo.  Anyone doing Eggshare in Exeter?

Fi. x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Pink ~ Good luck with your egg share this time. They would of learnt alot from your first cycle!    

Jarjj ~ Have you got your drugs yet?? When does it all start?

Fi ~ Welcome to the egg share thread. I havent done egg share at Exeter, but its the same in most clinic. Your cycle will be the same as it was on your first cycle, you will need lots of bloods taken. Once all your results and you have had councelling. You'll be good to go! WHy not give this a read *Egg Share basics ~ *CLICK HERE .. All you need to know is there. If you want any more advice just shout!!

Thanks for everyone asking about me, sorry I havent been around. But I am trying not the think about things to much!! I am doing ok. Have no signs either way of a BFP or BFN, *cao* OTD is Saturday, feels years away though. 
But I will get there. I hope/prayer/beg that this workds.

Hi to Olive (DId you speak to the nurse that called you?) MD  , Cao 

Natalie xxx


----------



## bubblicous

natalie - good luck for saturday i have my fingers and toes crossed that you get a shiny bfp xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thank you Bubblicous   Are you excited about your appiontment?


----------



## beachgirl

Natalie   good luck for Sat....keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Beachgirl


----------



## olive22

Nat -           , thinking of you XXX


----------



## jarjj

Natalie,

Hope it's BFP on sat       

Been told today call centre where I work closing - all 900 staff loosing their job!  Total nightmare!!



Joanne

xx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Sky- Lots and lots of luck for sat  . Hope the 2ww isn't driving you totally mad!

Hi to everyone else. 

jarjj- Oh no what a nightmare about your job.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Everyone,

Hope you dont mind me crashing..

Me and DP are considering egg sharing but i need to get my BMI down below 30! 

Has anyone shared with a BMI around 30? 

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck for Saturday Skybreeze - been following your diary, will be praying it's a BFP for you     xxx


----------



## jarjj

Evening ladies.

Me and d p both had tears 2nite. We both now on,90 days notice.

Really don't want to cancel tx. Just such a bad time. Worry if we don't do it now we never will and really don't wanna let down recipient. 

It's just so cruel we don't even really have time 2 think bout it as due 2 start down,reg in 2 days!

Joanne

Xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Jarjj ~ I am so sorry to hear about yours and DP jobs. What flipping timing!!!   

Lesbo_mum ~ I egg shared with a BMI of 31 in 2008, I was already at the clinic so they let me. Good luck. 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Dont know what to think about tomorrow. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## bubblicous

skybreeze - good luck for tomorrow have you not been tempted to test early got everything crossed for you i really hope its a big shinny    for you 

jarjj - so sorry to hear about you and dp lossing your jobs thats total crap fingers crossed you find something else

***** mum - hey there im currently trying to bring my bmi down too so i can egg share been a long road but nearly there im planning on either having a bmi of 30 or just under as theres no way i can get it way down what are you doing to help ive cut back on calories and have started jogging club once a week and walking home from work everyday which is a 1.8 mile walk and dh just got me an exercise bike so hoping that will help too 

well ladies i know i dont chat much on this thread feel like a bit of a fraud using thread seen as how im not actually egg sharing yet but i do read everyday 

so im working very hard to get bmi down lost 2lb this week not exactly on target yet though so i have 14lbs to loose in 4 weeks scary stuff
this week so far ive done a 2 mile jog (a friend made me join jogging club almost killed me but was worth it ) and on wed i did a 3.5 mile walk and today i walked home from work which is 1.8 miles so happy with all that plus ive been wii fitting it and ive got an exercise bike now too so hoping that will help me kick my lard ass
hoping weather permitting that i can walk home from work everyday next week bring it on 

hugs to all


----------



## lesbo_mum

bubblicous- Glad i've found someone else who needs to get there BMI down!! What is your at the moment... i did get mine to 33 but i put weight back on while having IUI so it was 37  ... its taken me 3 weeks to get to 36. somthing    Have you had a consultation about ES yet? I'm worried i'll slave away to get my BMI to 30 and they'll say it has to be 25 or something.... I figure i need to get to 14 stone to get to 30 i'm currently 16 stone 3    I'm doing SW and i have a cross trainer at home which i'm using along with some jogging.


----------



## bubblicous

lesbo_mum - mine was 36 when i last saw consultat on nhs which was in october ive now got it down to 31.8 its been hard tbh i only started really trying hard in december my weight seemed to be stuck at 99kg for a good while then in december i started to work at it and my weight is now down to 95kg which im chuffed to bits with but still got a bit to go i did suggest to my dh i get a cross trainer yesterday he asked me if i was opening a gym   so im going to give the bike a go see how i do hoping to loose 4lbs a week

weve got an appointment for our fertility assesment on 25th of feb and then with the consultant on the 8th of march been told egg share is deff bmi of 30 or under  also been told they will check my bmi at fertility assesment so im guessing that will be crunch time kinda scary how are you finding sw


----------



## olive22

bubblicious - thats great so far well done, keep it up, you will get there. Your welcome here 

***** - sad you put on with iui, I was told 30 at my clinic aswell 

jarjj -   sorry to hear about your and dp jobs, how awful. Have you decided what to do? I would be tempted to just go for it, what will be will be but understand how scary it all is.  

Nat HUGE                       for you. LOADS of        . Really hope your dream comes true tomorrow, were all here for you whatever XXXXXX

Im ok, have decided to start again on February period so they are looking for a recipient now for me   On the bad side our puppy is poorly with tummy again, shes on antibiotics, sickness pill, paste and special diet. We have to do poo sample then bloods if there not clear. Its horrible seeing her sad and lifeless   
Hope everyone has a great weekend   to all XXX


----------



## jarjj

Thanks.  We have decided 2 go ahead with tx. Hopefully it will work. 

Hugs 2 all

Joanne

Xxx


----------



## bubblicous

jarjj - thats great new that youve decided to go ahead with tx i have my fingers and toes crossed it works for you 

olive - thats great news too that your going ahead in feburary fingers crossed for you too your poor wee puppy hope she gets better soon

im loaded with the cold   feel utterly crap and even worse i had a chicken curry pizza for dinner it was   but now i feel bad for being naughty but i really couldnt be bothered cooking on the up side though up until my pizza i had only ate 400cals all day so thas not so bad but doesnt stop me feeling bad


----------



## lesbo_mum

bubblicious- You have done really well... you have made me more positive that i CAN get this weight off.... We are looking at poss ES with herts and Essex... its quite far from us (2hr drive) but the success rates for blasts are amazing for my age range (70%  )


----------



## bubblicous

lesbo_mum - wow thats a fab sucess rate you can get the weight off im amazed at how im doing it just shows you when you really want something i get annoyed with myself though sometimes keep thinking what if i had done this sooner i could have had a bub by now but hey im doing it now and so are you and we will get our bmi's down and get our bfp's this year


----------



## lesbo_mum

bubblicous - 2010 is our year i'm sure


----------



## cao

Hi just logged on to see if any news from Sky?! Sending you lots of    this morning for that bfp.

cao


----------



## jarjj

Me too checking on Natalie.

Thinking of you hun

Joanne

Xx


----------



## olive22

me three!
Thinking of you Nat   xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

nataile - so so sorry honey really though this was going to be your bfp


----------



## olive22

Nat -  
ps how do you find diary?


----------



## bubblicous

olive - i clicked on her name and looked at last posts by this person and found it that way


----------



## Pinktink

Natalie          i'm so sorry honey, can't imagine what you are feeling right now xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Natalie so sorry hun


----------



## jarjj

Had 1st down reg injection. Stung more than I remembered. 

Joanne


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Natalie I'm so very sorry    really thought this would be your turn, huge hugs hun    

xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Well done on first jabby Joanne - sorry it stung you!


----------



## luckystars

Hi

Just poping in to say Im so sorry nat Im thinking of you at this time   

Julie xxx


----------



## cao

Sky- Know you're not up to posting at mo but just wanted to say am still thinking of you  .

Hope everyone else is ok 

cao


----------



## babyhill

Hi everyone my name is Vicky, this is my 2nd IVF cycle. I have finished down regulating i'm currently stimming with Gonal F, I'm alsoo taking another drug called Cetrotide as my last cycle ended in a pregnancy and severe OHSS  also my pregnancy sadly ended at 11 weeks    hopefully my EC will be on the 11th Feb. Anyway I would love to chat with you about any experiences. Take care and good luck  xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi vicky,

It's also my 2nd tx. Wishing you life of luck.

Hope we both get 2010 babies

Joanne

Xx


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 


im starting to get very nervous about our appointment its 3 weeks tomorrow i actually feel sick when i think about it im so worried they are going to find something that will stop me from being an egg donor and that will be it our dreams for treatment this year crushed i need my pma back


----------



## Pinktink

I was exactly the same, convinced that something would be wrong and I wouldn't be allowed to share, it's normal to feel worried. Everything was fine with me, and it will be with you too honey, try not to let it worry you xxx


----------



## bubblicous

thanks so much pink tink im working my ass off at the mo to get my weight down in time just done 35 mins on my exercise bike also done 3.5 mile walk today so ive done good today 
yesterday it was a 2 mile jog and a 1.8 mile walk 
i do at least a 1.8 mile walk everyday thats my walk home from work so fingers crossed the weight starts falling off me as ive hit a barrier and i cant seem to get under it and i need to be under it


----------



## kirst01

Hiya vicky- good luck. It is my 2nd ICSi treatment also. I have everything crossed for you   
Bubbilicous- I think I would pass out if I didi that much!! I also seem to have hit a barrier. I had to loose 2 stone before my last tx but I put on 1/2 stone through tx and Xmas. My BMI is now 31.5, so I need to get another stone off!! And I have 5 weeks to loose as much as possible!! My downfall is when DH is at work on nightshift- I get bored and munch!!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Kirsty,


We stalking each other! Lol!

Hugs

Joanne

Xx


----------



## kirst01

Hello there Jo

fancy meeting you here!!!

x


----------



## bubblicous

elloha ladies

i had my 1st appointement tonight with the gcrm 

well my appointment went fab well as fab is it could have dh did his bit   he came out rather happy   then i went in i was so scared (im a big scaredy cat  ) the nurse assistant took my blood she hardly got any but she said it was enough she was wiggling the needle left right and centre ao now i have a bruise   then it was on with my scan the nurse pat came in she was lovely.  
I told her i was hoping to egg share and straight away she put me at ease by saying the fact that i had my girls and my miscarriage proved i was a good egg then she looked at my ovaries and was like oh yes you will be fine   she said obviously its not a deff till they have my blood but she'd be pretty shocked if i couldnt be an egg sharer so im chuffed 
it was weird she showed me my af which is due next week informed me it looks very healthy so thats good i think  
then showed my my lovely ovaries my right one is a peach and my left well its hiding behind my uterus but she said thats ok it was just harder to see 
she counted over 20 follicles in each so said its good 
one of the other things i was best pleased with was that she confirmed what is actually wrong with me and why i dont ovulate dr crawford at rah just said they werent sure it could maybe be a chemical imbalance but she told me that yes i do have pcos i was also told at rah it maybe that so im happy with that 

also the first lady didnt weigh me so i wondered if they were going to so whe i was in room on my own i jumped on the scales to see what they said (as was worried they would add on a good few lbs) they actually took a few off   so when pat came in i mentioned being weighed to her so she weighed me at 90kg (my wiifit measured me at just over 91) so she worked my bmi out as just under 30 so i was chuffed to bits told her i had came down from 106kg in nov to the 90kg she measured me at today and she was well chuffed with me and made a not of it in my notes (shows im commited i guess)

my next appointment is in 10days to see dr and then we have our consents appointment booked for 13th may but it could change to later depending on dr so im so excitied things are moving just need to wait on our results coming in the post 

well best go sorry for the huge post xx


----------



## jarjj

Great news that things are moving for you.  Well done on your weight loss 

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## bubblicous

jarjj - thanks so much


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone hope you dont mind me popping in to ask a few questions 
I have a app with the lister for egg share on the 7 april i have all the bloods done and there all ok  and they have booked me in all the app we need in one day , if you have had all the app and counceling and all the bloods passed ok how long till they get a reciepient sorry for the spelling lol


----------



## jarjj

I'm not at that clinic but from my 1st app to egg collection was 4 months (was matched as soon as blood tests came back)

Wishing you lots of luck with future tx

 

Joanne

x


----------



## olive22

Hi sweetchilli, on my first it was 3 days after bloods all came back fine and for second cycle was the day after ai rang to tell them I was ready to go again. It shouldnt take long as the waiting list is so long for eggs. Good luck and welcome aboard


----------



## babyhill

Hi everyone, i've finished my ivf cycle, had 1 high quality blastocyst put back on 15th feb, had my beta Hcg on 25th  and OMG it was a   Hcg was 130. Having my 7 wk scan on 17th march can't wait!! But I have been to hospital with OHSS so I was in for 5days, but I'm fine now. Good luck everyone. I wish you every success   luv vicky xxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

babyhill - huge congratulations on your 


everyone elses i was just reading the posts i cant believe how quickly after bloods came back you all got started i thought it would be a few months im now super excited 
one week today we see consultant and she gives us the go ahead for eggshare or the bad news that we cant do it i hope its the 1st though


----------



## jarjj

MANY congratulations Vicky,




Joanne

xx


----------



## sjay

hi everyone. you are all doing such a lovely thing. you are giving someone something we all dream of having.  


we are going through egg sharing. my bloods have come back good so we can start soon. we are just waiting to see the doctor about derick. he had the "op" about 9years ago, so not sure yet if we will have to use doner sperm or not. hoping he will be okay   

good luck to you all 

x x


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies


well i had my app last night with consultant and shes happy my bmi is down enough for me to egg share woop woop my amh level was 23 so she was chuffed with that too though kept saying they will need to keep a close eye on me  
im booked for counselling and bloods in 4 weeks time   then my cosents app 4 weeks after that   and then we will get going so she recokened we would start with june's af omg its so exciting


----------



## jarjj

Great news that things are moving for you girls.

I got my official BFP today after LOTS of sneeky tests and worrying bleed and pains last night.

xx


----------



## bubblicous

jarjj - huge congrats on you   im so chuffed for you


----------



## jarjj

Thanks

Am VERY happy but cautious now just to get to 7wk scan and see everything ok.  Thought these last 9 days since e/t long  -  the next 3wks gonna feel like FOREVER!

xx


----------



## MD

Joanne,

Thats great news!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!       

MD x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks  MD





Joanne

xx


----------



## Fi 1

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S    JARJJ AND BABYHILL.    


FI. X


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Hun


xx


----------



## sjay

congratulations!!!


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Ladies

Hope I can join in ? I'm new to egg share, I'm hoping to start treatment soon, it all depends on when my clinic is up and running with the egg share programme which should be in the next few months.  I'm hoping to be a recipient.

I'd also just like to take this opportunity to thank all the lovely ladies that are making it possible for people like me to have a chance at motherhood.

Congratulations to all the ladies who have received their  

Love 

Karen xx


----------



## bubblicous

hey karen - im hoping to start my treatment  june or july welcome to the board


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi bubblicous - Thanks for the welcome ! Are you also a recipient ? I'm hoping that our clinic will be up and running on the egg share programme by June/July, at the moment they are screening people for the treatment so I suppose that can take maybe 6-8 weeks including consultations etc ? the clinic will hopefully have an information pack that they will be sending out to me next week. How long are the treatments taking at your clinic ?

xx


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - hey im a hopefull donor as far as i know the recipents at our clinic have been on the waiting list for about a year, and once weve done our consents appointment we are matched and basically its all systems go from there our dr said we should expect to be matched and starting witing 4/5 weeks of consents being done so our consents are may so were hoping to get going june fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubbicous - I'm the only person on our waiting list at the moment, well I was in January, don't know if anyone else has been in touch with the clinic as yet. So, how long has it taken you from contacting the clinic to starting the cycle in June, just want an idea of how long it'll take once they find an egg sharer, fingers crossed 


xx


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - we had our fertility assesment (which is basically the 1st thing we do at our clinic) on the 25th of feb our 1st cons was 8th march so its been quite quick basically the thing holding us up is the actual consents appointent and this because the clinic is so busy so theres a 2 month wait for them at the mo well i booked mine end of feb and was given the 13th of may 
so i would think as soon as they have a donor for you you would get going within a month 2 at most


----------



## Mrs KG

Bubblicous - thanks for the info, gives me an idea now of how long we'll have to wait, I'll hopefully receive the information pack this week. Wow you must be soo excited, not long for you now  

Sending you lots of       for your treatment

xx


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - i meant to say in my clinic the recipient is contacted after the consents are done and dusted so basically the person getting my egg will be contacted may to say they have a donor ie me and then we will start so you will not have long to wait at all i imagine they wont tell you they have a donor until the paper work is done incase she changes her mind so it will be pretty quick on your side


----------



## coweyes

Hi all

Can i please join  .  My dh and i are looking to egg sharing as its getting to the stage that we are going to have to start paying for our treatment.  We still have 3 frozen Blasto from my last cycle but i know the success rate is half of what a fresh cycle is, but never the less i am still very grateful that i have a chance with these.  If this does not work though will have to go private so basically trying to look into clinics that do egg share and their success rates etc.  

Any advice or help would be appreciated esp on good clinics and ones to avoid thanks xxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

COWEYES,

I've posted reply to you on Jan/Feb 

Joanne

xx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone!!

Some of you might remember me from previous cycles. Not been on here much for the last few months as we have been having some time out. Any way we are back on the IVF rollercoaster and started DR this week. Just hoping its 3rd time lucky!!

Sorry no personnels today! will read back a few pages and see what you are all up to!!!

xxx


----------



## coweyes

Hi all i have been looking into egg share at CRM London, has anyone used them? what are they like?  They say you need a minimum of 6 eggs to share, if you have less than that what happens?  I thought it said that you continue you treatment keeping all your eggs for yourself but with still no charge, is this correct? cos if it is wow


----------



## gracey88

Hey hope its ok to join in?

I have got first cons on monday for isci egg donor and have had most bloods done just waiting on results...

Same stage as you bubblicious! there hoping i can start with may/june AF!!!

good luck and   for everyone doing egg share

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Gracey, welcome, I'm fairly new on here too, my clinic has just started the egg share treatment so I think they are still screening people, I'm a recipient so currently waiting for a donor, because it's a new treatment for this clinic I am at the top of the list so hopefully not long to wait.

Good Luck !

xx


----------



## gracey88

Good Luck KG ! hope you dont have to wait too long  xxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 

gracey - hi there sorry im so slow in answering its all getting exciting now isnt it so close how did your consultation go 

mrs kg - have they found you a donor yet 

afm - well im freaking out a bit   im just home from the clinic where i had my egg share bloods done and now im freaking out that i might not pass them (like its a test) but ykwim im freaking out they are going to find something wrong with me and i wont be able to share and bang goes our treatment as we cant afford the 5k to do it without egg share and with egg share its only 1k im so worried
i cant even remember now what the heck the look for she took all my bloods and made me do a swab of myself that was for clamydia and gonnerrea (im almost 100% sure i aint got them) i sound so neurotic i know 

this is basically our last hurddle the nurse tonight told me that they will be back in 2 weeks then we have our counselling 12th april and then our consents app 13th may which seems ages away but i know its not as its almost april 
and then she said once my consents are done they will find me a recipent match her cycle with mine and away we go 

but what if i fail the bloods im panincing now


----------



## gracey88

Bubb - I had my consultation today and last bloods, it went really well   just gota wait to have my scan next period then can start the treatment in may...!

Our consultant is so nice and so laid back it is hard to feel any negativity although i probably should not get my hopes up too much.

I was really worried about my blood results too but so far so good, had hormones back today and all normal

lots of   going out to you huni we should be having treatment at the same time by the sounds of it

gracey xx


----------



## bubblicous

gracey - thats fab    sending some your way too it actually happens really fast when you get started doesnt it i cant believe it i think if im being honest im just worried as so far everything has gone smoothly and i seem to thik that it cant go like this all the time


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - I'm sure all will be fine, its only natural to worry, I'd be the same ! everything is starting to move forward for you now, I'm sooo excited for you ! here's loads of           

Hi Gracey - Excellent news with your blood results, here's loads of         to you too you'll be starting treatment before you know it !

Well, the news with me is .... I'm still waiting, I'm the recipient so a lot of this is going on behind the scenes, blood tests etc....I'll probably just get a phone call out of the blue that they have found someone and are ready to start !!!! eek I don't think it'll be for another month or two yet though.

Good luck everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Only a quick post as i am on a night shift!!   

Had my baseline scan on tuesday - all looking good! starting stimms tonight - can't wait! next scan next friday. Generally feel good, a few hot flushes and night sweats but not as bad as previous cycles (not sure if thats good or bad!?)

Hope you guys are all well. Hope you have a lovely easter   

xxx


----------



## gingerbread latte

Hi ladies,

Would it be ok if I joined you on this thread? I'm due to be starting my 2nd full cycle of IVF as an egg sharer on my next day 21 which should be 25 April! I'm so excited, its been a bit of a rollercoaster ride to see if I'd be accepted, but all tests came back fine and I'm so excited to be starting TX! It seems as though the next few weeks are going to drag before stuff starts to happen .... and I'm dreading having to down-reg for too long - is it right that I will need to down-reg until I am in line with my recipient's cycle? 

It'll be good to chat to others who have been thorugh an egg share before and to know I have others to call on if I have any questions. The clinic told me that the recipient was over the moon when told they were matched and ready to go...that makes me feel so warm and fuzzy inside!!!


----------



## bubblicous

hey gingerbread 

we may be possible cycle buddies my consents have been brought forward to friday which will be cd9 for me im going to be on short protocol so we could be looking at starting with next af which is due on 28th april   scary stuff well scary and exciting all rolled into one


----------



## gingerbread latte

Hi Bubblicous!!

Thats amazing that we'll be cycle buddies - so good to have someone to share stuff with and also that you're egg sharing too!!    You're so right, it is so exciting and nerve wracking at the same time...maybe cos we know what we're letting ourselves in for! I really dislike the down-regging, I react quite strongly in terms of mood swings so my lovely and supportive DH is forewarned!!!

We have our appointment on 12 April to do all the consents and after that we should be good to go! My AF due today and no sign yet, so I may be starting nearer to you. I'm on the long protocol, starting on day 21.

Bubblicous, do you want to know anything about your recipient? As we get closer to starting, whilst I understand the reasons for the anonymity, I am finding myself having such a strong desire to know more, I am so curious!! I guess the feeling may be mutual, I think I'd just like her to see that I'm a nice person, if that makes sense?! I know that on the low days during the cycle, the thought of doing this for someone else too will hopefully pull me through.


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

moocat - great to see you back and baseline went well, bring on the stimms        this is the cycle for you 

gingerbread - welcome, I have done 2 cycles and have never d/r for longer. My first one they lined her up with me and on my 2nd I used the pill to speed up the cycle as she couldnt make a crucial date if not. I dont think they would jeperdise your body or health as alot relies on you. I found out the result of my other lady and am happy she got positive. Be aware though incase bad. 
Good luck with your cycle      

bubblicious - it is exciting and scary, great your on your way. Good luck     

mrs kg - hope you get your call soon     

gracey - great first tests came back clear     

    and   to all

Olive22 xx


----------



## gingerbread latte

Hi Olive 22,

Can I ask (what is probably as really silly!) question? Can I sask how you have found out that your recipient got a positive result and you are still waiting, or was this on a previous cycle?


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Olive 22 - I'm still waiting for my phone call   . Can I just ask you how long it takes frrom being screened to being told you are starting treatment ? I'm the recipient so I'm guessing once consent forms have been signed I will hopefully receive a phone call ? I'm just wondering how long all of this takes ?

Hi Gingerbread latte, Welcome ! - How long did it take you from screening to finding a recipient donor ?

         

xx


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 


mrs kg - hope your call comes soon  

olive - hows things with you 

gingerbread - how are you feeling now not long till monday bet your excited


afm - im shattered just now still got my wiifit to do walked to and from work today yay dh is on the way home just now then were going to gp's to collect my copies of my blood tests ive also ate a roll today wooooooooooooooo i hear you say but its a lot for me its the first bread ive ate in god knows how long and it was yummy 
only one more day of work then im off for a week and i cant wait


----------



## Mrs KG

Hiya Bubblicous - I think I'm going insane, this wait is torture   Are you still on course for June to start treatment ?



xx


----------



## gingerbread latte

Hi ladies,

Mrs KG - It must be an agonising wait, fingers crossed your call comes soon!   I initiated things in December and had my appointments and counselling, etc, then finally my screening tests in February. These took 4 weeks to come through and I know my donor was told about 2 weeks ago, so the match didn't tke long. I know the egg donation facilitator said she knew the list well and had a few recipients in mind who were at the top of the list. It feels good for me to know that I (hopefully) made someone's day when they received their call. I think the clinics generally get you matched up before te tests come back to save time and then just make the call when they've got the go ahead. Thats how it was explained to me, anyway. 

Bublicous - my treatment starts 2 weeks next monday - 26th April, so not long now! Excited and scared all at the same time.... Look at you having some time off, hope you enjoy it

xxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Thanks gingerbread latte, suppose I just have to wait but I'm going dolali     

What you are doing is truly wonderful and your recipient will be over the moon and so grateful to you.

Good Luck for Monday !


----------



## gingerbread latte

the wait must be agonising...I know when I was waiting for stuff to happen (and still waiting!) it was only a few months but when you've decided you want to have treatment again you want it yesterday!!!! You'll get your phonecall soon...I'll be thinking of you and hoping it comes soon xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

ginger - yea sorry the positive from from my last cycle. I asked how she did when I started this time also needed to know what happenend as it affected this cycle and how many embryos I had put back (she had 2 and 1 split so had triplets!)       for your cycle

mrs kg - sorry about your huge wait, I am donor so not sure about wait on your side. I think its dependant on the waiting list at your clinic. I would ring them and ask. From my screening app I had donor lined up 2 days later. For my second cycle they said to ring when I felt ready as she had in mind who I would be matched with. Sorry cant help more.  

buublicious - phew Im tired seeing what youve done! oooo love rolls mmmmmmmmmmmmmm how are you doing?

Im ok thanks, on dreaded 2ww but nearly half way there. Got period pain feeling today, trying not to annalyse everything  

 to all xx


----------



## KEELIE

hi everyone, I have just joined the site and and i hope iam doing this right!!!!
            Ive just been reading the posts off yous on the egg share Ive nearly finished mine, i had 10 eggs all together 5 for me and 5 for the other lady. 2 of my eggs fertilised and i got them put back 2weeks gone Monday so Ive just done my test and it is positive. iam going for my scan on the 26th of April iam so nervous. 
        Id like to wish everyone good luck.


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - well cause my consents have been changed to friday i could be looking at end of april early may for treatement its all so exciting i relly do hope you get the call soon have they gave you rough idea of how much longer you will have to wait

keelie - huge congrats on your bfp hope your spreading your luck on us

olive - hope your next half of 2ww flys by looking forward to seeing your bfp hun   

gingerbread - poss cycle buddie omg thats like 2 weeks away how exciting is that 

hugs to all


----------



## moocat

Hey lovely ladys!
Hope you are all well

olive - hello and nice to see you too!! fingers crossed your get that BFP in a few days time! Can't believe your last recipent is having triplets!!!!! i ve not found out yet about either of my previous cycles. Decided to wait until i have finished all my treatment before i do

Keelie - Welcome and congratulations on your BFP!!! how wonderful, enjoy it hun. Good luck for your scan - How many embies did you have put back? 

Bubblicous - your be starting treatment before you know it!! it comes round so quickly. You must be so excited!!

Gingerbread - Good luck with starting your treatment. It only seems like yesterday i started injections and i have my first stimms scan on friday, then egg collection next week (all being well!!)


----------



## Mrs KG

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well !

Just spoken to my clinic here in Manchester and they can't really tell me how long I have to wait, I think this is because they were only given the go ahead to start the egg share scheme in February so a lot of people they get are being screened at the moment, all the egg share coordinator could tell me was that they have not found anyone suitable and by that they mean that the people that have gone for the egg share treatment aren't meeting the clinics criteria .... 

the wait goes on .......

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - fingers crossed they find you a lovely lady soon with lovely juicy eggs are they being extra strict on their criteria 

moocat - hows things with you  



afm - well i was so nervous and excited all rolled inot one this morning i barely slept last night omg what am i going to be like at the start of tx 
so thats our consents done a nice lady collete did them with us she was so lovely made us laugh dh filled in his dob where he was suppost to put todays date   on one of the forms i think he was nervous god knows how hes going to cope whehn he has to perform   

we were asked if we were keen to start as soon as (hmmm let me think about that   ) we said yip so we were told they hope to start us within the month   so we are now just waiting on the phone call to say someone wants my eggs    (someone wants them) 

she went over the whole eset with us and says the the embroyligist (sp) will strongly want us to do this im still not convinced but i have to admit i went in with my mind set that no matter what we were putting 2 back (when we get to that bit) but now im swithering im not so sure im going to look into it more i think when she found out my mum was a twin she was like   i think your twin risk will be very high that and my age 

so not expecting the phone call for a couple of weeks at keat it would be amazing if i could start with mext af due end of month i guess i will just need to wait and see

omg im so excited


----------



## moocat

Bubblious - Firstly well done on completely all those forms!!!!!! I am sure you will be match soon and starting treatment before you know it. My clinic told me they would be in touch within a couple of weeks and then rang me the next day with a match!! The whole SET debate is a difficult one, we always waited to see how many embies we got and what quality before we made the decision (1 on the first and 2 on the second cycle). The clinic were always very supportive in our decisions. The most important thing is you do what is right for you

mrs kg - The wait is always the worse bit, but i am sure they will find you a lovely donor soon. Better they take their time and get it right for you, then rush and not get a good match. 

AFM - had my scan today. Have got 7 good size and 3 smaller follicles on the right and 4 small ones on the left. The clinic seem a little worried by this and have upped my gonal f to 300. Although this was the same as my first scan on my last cycle and i got 12 eggs!! anyway i will do as am told! back in for another scan on monday and then hopefully egg collection on wednesday or thursday. Getting dead excited now!!!

Hope your all enjoying this lovely sunshine    .  I ve only got one more day at work then off for 2 weeks - bliss!


----------



## Mrs KG

Bubblicous - Thank you for your kind words, I think they will be fairly strict but I suppose thats for the best.
Wow I'm sooo excited for you, they'll easily find a donor for you, lots of    that your donor will be available soon  

Moocat - Thanks for your kind words, you are right, better I wait and they find someone suitable. Thats brilliant news re your follies, soak your feet in warm water, its supposed to encourage blood circulation to your abdomen, help the little ones along a bit, I'm really excited for you too, I can't wait to start this rollercoaster again !  

Take care ladies and have a lovely weekend


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - its a wee recipent were looking for fingers crossed someone wants my eggies the list at our clinic is currently at over a year so surely someone on the list will want my eggs i  
it is good i guess that they are strict did they tell  you what criteria the donors have to meet


----------



## olive22

Hi all

moocat - hows stimms going? Whens next scan?       for growing follies

Mrs kg - its good your clinic are being strict as shows its not just a money scheme for them.    

bubblicious - well done on doing forms they are a nightmare. I had 1 put back first time only because 1 survived and I have had 2 this time. Good luck deciding 

Hi to everyone else  

Im ok 3 days till test day aaahhhhh so scared xx


----------



## moocat

Things aren't good with me     had my scan this morning and only 4 follicles bigger enough, another 4 that hopefully will grow big enough and a couple of small ones. They said that i need a minimal of 10 follicles to egg share - gutted! they have upped my dose of gonal f again and will re scan me on wed, but really my only choice is wether to abandon the cycle or find £3000 (which we don't have) to pay for the cycle ourselves. Just completely gutted, sat here with tears rolling down my cheeks. Feel like i have let my DH down, not to mention the other lady. 

Just don't know what to do. Sorry no personals today xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hello Ladies 

Hope you are all well !

Moocat - I'm soo sorry to hear about your scan, did you try soaking your feet in some warm water for about 20minutes ?  it may help the other follicles catch up, plus you can try and relax at the same time, I know it's easier said than done but try not to get upset, it's not over, believe in those follicles and they will grow, don't give up on them just yet, alot can happen in a few days         

Olive22 - Thanks for that, I'm beginning to realise that this is for the best and there are some things that just can't be rushed ....     it will be soon though  . Only two days left for you now here are lots of       and           fpr your BFP  

Bubblicous - no they haven't said what the criteria is but one of the girls in my office is doing eggshare, she's the donor and she's having to have loads of blood tests, best to be on the safe side, you'll have no probs finding a recipient  

Take care everyone

Love

Karen xx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

moocat - im so sorry     My clinic gives you the choice of giving all of them to receipient and then you can have a free cycle next time. Is this an option for you? How big was biggest follie, can you stimm for longer. To give you a bit of hope I didnt respond well on first scan and was told wouldnt have enough to share. I did an extra stimm the morning of trigger and on last scan I had 6 follies but I ended up with 10 eggs.  It can be done   

Mrs kg thanks for all your support, they do alot of checks as they want top quality eggs.  

Im ok thanks, so scared about Wed morning! 

 to all xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Moocat ~ Oh hun, I am so sorry     Thinking of you!

Olive ~ Good luck for tomorrow, I hope its fanstatic news!!! 

Hi to everyone, hope your all very well
Natalie xxx


----------



## Piggy25

Hi Girls

Can I join you? We have our first consultation at the CRM London on Thursday to see if i'm suitable for Egg Share (as a donor). We have had 3 ICSI's the 2nd resulted in my little man and we just got a BFN on our 3rd attempt. So for financial reasons we are looking into egg share! I was just wondering how you girls coped if you got a BFN and your receipient got a BFP? I feel a bit confused about the whole thing at the moment... the fact that there could be a little bit of me that i'll never know about, did anyone else feel like this?

I will have a read through and try to get to know you all  

Chloe x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey Chloe

I remember you from your first cycle!!!  

Good luck with your appointment, I was at the Lister and found the fab! 

As for you getting a BFN and your recipient getting a BFP, it would be amazing.. My recipients unfortunatly for BFN's.. I can honestly say that it was heartbreak to hear that my donation gave nothing but heartache. I was and still am so gutted for them. I just wish I could change it. 

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

chloe - it is something you have to consider. The clinic should offer you counselling to discuss this. On my first cycle I got pregnant but lost my twins. I actually really wanted her to be pregnant so the whole cycle wasnt a waste. I was more worried how I would take it if she got a negative so I built up the strength and then ask when going in for 2nd cycle. Im so proud I have helped someone become a family even with what happened to me. Hope that helps.

moocat - how are you?     thinking of you

Im ok, sooo scared about tomorrow. Will be holding in that first pee  
 to all xxx


----------



## bubblicous

i dont get to find out at my clininc if recipent gets a bfp i can only find out once a baby is born which is a bit crap i thought


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

It's been a while, I have been lurking and not posting really...we are currently going through our 2nd ES IVF ttx, and our official OTDS is 17th April. EC 31st and then had a 3 day transfer, but we tested early as nerves got to me We've tested since Sunday and every day has resulted in a BFN, we are still holding out for our PMA but it's hard as you all know. Officially if EC was 31st, I'm 13/14 dpo so hopes and percentage are slipping fast!  

I'm just curious how you've gotten the clinic to tell you that you have helped your receivers achieve a BFP, no matter what result you had?

Our first cycle resulted in a BFN, we got 8 eggs (4 each), out of our 4, 3 fertilised, and we had 1 top grade 3dt (7cell) but me being silly used a hot water bottle without realising. Silly me!!!! But you learn ...... I feel this was a huge reason, but you can't dwell on the past! 

They were extremely happy for us to ES again this cycle, with no hesitation. I'm secretly hoping this was because the last recipient got a BFP! This time, we got 16 eggs (8 each) out of our 8 again only 3 fertilised. 
The clinic on ET would advise us on what grade our embies were as didn't think it was appropriate, all they said was they would transfer 2 embyo's back, but they were below their expected average..... 

Last time we were only allowed 1 back due to me being 3 months under 30yrs old. This time I was allowed 2, and was only 4 months over 30....it doesn't make sense. Especially when many of the nurses on EC this time said they didn't understand why we didn't have 2 embies put back last time. Both cycles have been fresh and neither produced anything good enough for freezing.

I'm just after some ideas on how to push them for constructive feedback this time on my receivers. It would just start to give us hope going forward that my eggs can achieve a baby..as you've all said it would be great to hear that it was also all worth while, it wasn't just a financial reason that we ES but it obviously helps. It was also because being in a f/f relationship we needed a donor to assist us. Our clinic just keeps saying HFEA regulations mean you only find out 1yr after EC and if a live birth was achieved. 

Appreciate your words of wisdom!   

Hope you are all well!!!    

L
xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi misspie - My clinic is quite small and I just asked nurse on app for 2nd cycle. They needed to tell me as my last lady had 2 embryos put back and ended up with triplets! This had an impact on our et this time. My clinic told us the grades of embies before et as this also had an affect on what they put back and what they would freeze. I think its off this wasnt done for you. I would check the hfea site and see if the year rule is correct. Since they accepted you again my gut feeling would be it worked for her but this is only a guess.         for otd and hoping your just testing to early  

bubblicious - sounds like your clinic say the same as misspie? xxx


----------



## MD

Just been lurking and want to say Olive good luck for tomorrow    

MD xx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies 

well woke at 4am needing a wee    tried to go back to sleep but couldnt and its a      feeling so happy to have got this far but bit cautious after last time. 6 week scan was where it all went wrong last time, hoping to get further this time.  

Thanks to all for your support


----------



## gingerbread latte

wow - amazing news Olive!!! Well done you! Fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs KG

Olive !!!!!!!! thats excellent news         Congratulations, here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## bubblicous

olive - congrats hun


----------



## Skybreeze

Yey Olive, I am sooooo pleased!!! 
Congratulations!!

N xxx


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies!!!

Well miracles do happen!!!!!!!!! after my complete devastation of being told i wouldn't be able to egg share on monday, i have just been to my next scan where 4 lovely big juicy follicles have appeared from no where!!! so i now have 12 large enough and can egg share again! i am in complete amazement (as were the clinic!!) but so so grateful. My lovely mum and dad had also offered to lend us the extra money we needed. I have to say i think all the positved vibes and messages i got for you guys definately played a part - SO THANK YOU!! i am booked in for egg collection on friday morning and am just praying i get lots of lovely eggs!

Now enough about me!!   

Olive - big congratulations     well done girl!!

MD - hi there! longer time no hear!! hope things are good with you hun

Misspie - hi there too! just remember it not over til test day   I know its so terribly hard to remain positive   there is definately no harm in asking for feedback about your recipents. I know my clinic won't tell me anything until a year afterwards, but to be honest i have decided not to find out until we have finished our IVF journey.

Piggy25 - Welcome and sorry to hear about your BFN. There is lots to think about before you egg share and it is most definately not for everyone. From my own personel experiences i really hope that all of my recipents got their BFP, having just gone though a blip (!) were i nearly couldn't egg share on this cycle one of my biggest thoughts was that i would have let my recipent down. MY advice is to talk it over with your DP and your family (i spoke at length with my mum & dad before hand as its their genes to!) and also with the clinic. Get as much info first and then make the right decison for you. Good luck with whatever you decide xx

Skybreeze - hi their hun! thanks for your support. Your always there with the right words! sorry to hear you've had arough time lately   

Misskg - my feet have had a lot of soaking over the last few days and looked what happened!!! thank you!! hope things are good with you


----------



## olive22

moocat - Im sooooo ahppy for you, been so worried about you.      lots of         for Friday        

Thanks for everyones congrats, really appreciate it. Cant believe it yet, still long way to go but on right track XXX


----------



## MD

Olive - congratulations         So pleased for you.

Moocat - What fab news!!! Good luck for EC!! I am fine thank you, Had an op to remove my remaining fallopian tube and can start TX this month but i am waiting until May. I will keep reading to see how you are getting on  

Hi to everyone else  

MD x


----------



## MD

Nat - just read your signature. so sorry hun    

MDx


----------



## bubblicous

moocat - yay good luck for ec


----------



## Mrs KG

Moocat - I knew you could do it,         for egg collection

xx


----------



## Misspie

Well done Moo whens ET??!?

CONGRATULATIONS to you to Olive!    

Not holding out much hope for us now, test today was BFN.......I needed to do that just incase I had to cncel the colonoscopy booked in for weds...will leave that in place 
Oh well we have tickets tomorrow for Oliver in london, will make a nice day out and the negative won't spoil it as we have already dealt a little with the sadness.

Hugs too all


----------



## moocat

Hello Lady's and thank you again for all your support!!

Well we had egg collection this morning!! so bloody painful -ouchy!! but we got 11 eggs!!!!!!!!!!!      
So 6 for us and 5 for my recipient. Not bad when you think on monday they didn't think i would even get 8! Just had a bit of a sleep.The clinic are going to ring in the morning to let us know how many fertilise and decided if its ET on monday or wednesday.

So, so relieved!! its been one stressful week! but hey we got 11 eggs and the sun is shining (Just fingers crossed for tomorrow now!)

Misspie - so sorry to hear it a BFN   . Enjoy London and the show. I am going to see legally blonde in London in june.

Miss KG - thanks for all the    and feet soaking advice!!

MD -Lovely to hear you well. Good luck for May, your be starting the rollercoaster ride again before you know it!!

Olive - thank you hun. Hope its sunk in now and your enjoying your BFP!! you so deserve it hun 

Bubblelious - hope things are good with you. Thank you for your support

Skybreeze -Hi there, hope you are ok 

xx

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Moocat    well done, 11 eggs is a great number...take it easy this weekend


----------



## bubblicous

moocat - fab news what a good crop fibgers crossed all 6 fertilise well done you


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies and thanks for your messages of support

Well our celebration of getting 6 eggs was shortlived!!!

The clinic rang this morning to say that only 2 have fertilised. Which we are very disappointed about! because of this we are having ET tomorrow. Trying to remain positive, but beginning to feel like this cycle is doomed.......

xx


----------



## bubblicous

moocat - the cycles not doomed you have 2 fighters hun fingers crossed they are big and strong for tomorrow good luck


----------



## olive22

moocat - firstly, well done on getting all those eggies. Dont be disapointed, on my first cycle I only had 1 survive from 5 and I got a positive. It does only take 1 and it looks like you have 2 fighters there. You've done so well and should be proud of yourself,         for those 2 embies   

 to all xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Moocat    well done, good luck for transfer tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs KG

Moocat -       for your embies,they ARE fighters, don't give up on them     wishing you lots of     for transfer

Take care 

xx


----------



## bubblicous

moocat - how did it go hope it went well    snuggle in embies  

mrs kg - hows you any word on when you will be starting 

everyone else hope you are all ok 

afm - well this wait is killing me granted its not even been a full week but omg i keep checking my phone waiting for the call i didnt think it would take a week to find someone for my eggies 
im starting to panic no one wants them my af is due in 10 days so looking unlikely we will be starting then   i guess its another month of waiting


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies

just a quickie (!!) to let you all know how ET went today........

well its was never destin to go well really after the week i have had!! out of two embryo's only one made it to today and the remaining one although had progressed had not divided. Anyway we had the remaining embryo transferred and i guess we just have to wait and see.......trying to remain positive. Test day is 1st May.

Bubblious - thank you for your kind words of encouragement!! you will get your phonecall i am sure. There are lots of people out there who would love you eggies, they are just trying to find the right one!

Mrs KG - Big thank you to you too my dear! you have lifted my spirits no end

Olive - hope you are well.  Well i only ended up with one too!! fingers crossed it ends in a positive too. Thanks for your support

Beachgirl - Thanks for your messages, hope everything is good with you

Right i am off to have a large bar of chocolate and hopefully lift myself out of this depression!!!

xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Moocat - How are you feeling today ? remember, it only takes one and this one is a fighter, keep believing in your little embie, here's lots of       to help it snuggle in  

Hi Bubblicous - Nope, no news from me, I have an appontment at the docs for a referral letter tomorrow, I'm going to join another waiting list at another clinic, at least then I will feel that I am doing all I can. How are you anyway ? any phonecall ?  

Hi Olive - How are you doing ?  

xx


----------



## MD

Moocat - Sending you lots of       It only takes one!!!!

MD xx


----------



## beachgirl

Moocat    congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## olive22

Moocat - PUPO, thats great news     It really does only take 1,    


Mrs kg - Im fine thanks for asking. Counting down till 6 week scan, sooo nervous

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## bubblicous

moocat - pupo yay good luck hun 

olive - how are you 

mrs kg - how are you hun 

afm - well i got the call     today whilst at work i was shaking with excitment i was told we have a recipent for you omg omg and its all systems go omg omg 
ive to go to clinic on froday to collect my drugs omg and she will let me know the plan omg i cant believe its happening 

can you tell im a little excited lol


----------



## Skybreeze

Whopp whoop Bubbles!!! Thats sooo fab... Its all so exciting. 
Good luck sweetie.

Olive ~ How you doing?? Waiting for you scan isnt to bad I hope. 

Moocat ~ Congratz on being PUPO! I have all faith that you little embies is doing well right now. Good luck.

Hi to all. Hope you all holding up ok
Natalie xxx


----------



## boo boo 27

Hi girls can i join in please..  

I am in the middle of trying to eggshare I am awaiting my first consultation which is in 11days and having bloods done then the wait to see if i am accepted or not..

Not sure what to expect or anything but i feel bit more better that i am moving and trying my best to get my BFP which is long awaited..

How is everyone else getting on?

Anyone else donated eggs before without having NHS ivf treatment first?

xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine !

Bubblicous - That's excellent news, I'm dead excited for you !  

Beauty27 - Welcome to the thread, I'm waiting to be placed with a donor for eggshare, I'm the recipient, good luck and I hope you start your treatment soon


----------



## moocat

Beauty - welcome to the thread!! i have egg shared 3 times now as i couldn't get NHS funding. There is lots to think about and it certainly isn't for everyone. My main reason for egg sharing was financial but it is a wonderful feeling to know i have helped another couple in the same situation as me. Make sure you talk any concerns over with the clinic - you usually get a counselling session - before you decide what to do. If you have any questions then i'll (and the other lovely ladies on here) will do my best to answer. Good luck for your consultation, let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed your will soon be on your way to a BFP!!

Bubbles - told you that it wouldn't be long before you got matched!!! good luck on friday, let us know when your starting treatment - good luck & lots of baby dust!

Skybreeze - hope your well. I am praying that my little embie was just a late developer! 

Olive - hope everything is well with you. Not long til your scan now hun, will feel really real then!! whoop whoop!!

Miss KG - hello hun and thanks for your positive words! just hoping all this positivity has the right effect again (you worked miracles with my follies!!) hows things with you? any news?

MD - thanks hun. Not long til your be back on the rollercoaster too! fingers crossed for you this time xx

Beachgirl - thank you! hope your well



AFM - not much to report really, just slowly going mad!! no twinges, symptom or pains to report. So i really have no glue to what is going on!! i guess i just have to be patient......

Love to you all 
Moo xx


----------



## boo boo 27

Thanks ladies, i am just waiting really for my consultation and then blood test results..

I suppose its not having a choice we can not afford ivf private and i am sick of waiting for my PCT and our 1 free nhs shot which seems to be not happening for us. There using every thing they can not to fund, no idea why so we decided to go down the eggshare route.. 

Hope you ladies are all ok?
xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Moocat - I'm still waiting to be matched, my clinic has only just started the egg share scheme and I don't think there are many people that know about it so I am going to join another waiting list at a nearby clinic, just in case, I think the waiting list at CARE is about a year but if I just hang on to this clinic I could be waiting there a year, you just never know do you ? so need to keep my options open 
Positive thoughts do work, just keep believing in your little embie, the foot soak worked for me too, my cycle looked as though it was going to be abandoned until I read about foot soaking   sending you lots and lots of sticky baby dust      

Hi Beauty27 - Which PCT are you under, my NHS hospital wouldn't let me have my final go and I ended up having to go private, unfortunately it didn't work so here I am !

Sending lots of     and     to everyone !


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - thanks   hopefully your call will come soon hun 

moocat -      big hugs pma all the way 

beauty - welcome hun   good luck with your bloods 

afm -    its nearly tomorrow omg
i had my 1st lot of accupuncture today it was so good and relaxing i almost feel asleep im back next week hoping it will help though was slightly embarrased never had it before so didnt know what would happen so i was lying there and he wanted to feel my knee point which i was mortified about as i hadnt shaved my legs       i thought it wouls just be feet not legs will be shaving next week   
i cant wait till tomorrow so looking forward to it im jumping on the rollercoaster


----------



## boo boo 27

My PCT is trafford there not funding and having problems with fundin so i decided to go down the eggshare route hoping we get accepted on eggshare having bloods in about 11 days..

Really scarerd as never done ivf before and unsure what to expect really.. x


----------



## gracey88

Hey every1 soz i havent been on here for a while but not had much news to tell!

 going out to everyone and hope all treatment is going well

i Had my assessment scan at woking yesterday and all went well, all test results are back and normal. so just have to wait til next AF and then can start treatment! i am so nervous but so excited alll rolled into one. They think they willl find a recipient pretty quick so just waiting on me.

Just hope it carries going on this smoothely

love to all
gracey xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Beauty27 - which clinic are you at ? I'm under Salford PCT

xx


----------



## boo boo 27

I am going to Care in Manchester how about you?
xx


----------



## Mrs KG

I'm currently at MFS, they've only just started the scheme there so the waiting list isn't too long but I am also going to contact CARE, keep my options open  

xx


----------



## boo boo 27

Yeah i noted that MFS was doing the scheme but i had been to care before for an open evening so decided that I would go there..
Looked at prices for both and there very similar so it makes no difference for myself x


----------



## Jode

Hi everyone

i hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I normally post on the LGBT thread but thought I would say hi over here too as I'm due to start egg sharing in June. I've already had all the scans and counselling etc and to make my day I even got my protocol and drug list through this morning ( along with the bill    ) so looking at dates I'll be staring to down reg in 7 weeks if my body behaves and my Af's don't go haywire !

I look forward to chatting to you all and picking your brains for advice as I'm sure I'm bound to go a bit   with it all .

Jody


----------



## Mrs KG

Ho Jodylala - Welcome to this thread, everyone on her here is really lovely and we'll do our best to help with any questions you have, we're all in the same boat after all aren't we   . I'm currently waiting to be matched to a donor as I'm the recipient, was just wondering how long it has taken you from the start of your treatment until now to get matched with a recipient ?

xx


----------



## Jode

Hi Mrs KG

I had my initial appointment with the egg share nurse in dec 09, I was supposed to have the counselling appt in Jan 2010 but delayed it until Feb 2010 as my relationship with my then partner unfortunately broke up. I could have actually started this month in about 3 weeks but due to a holiday I have booked in June I'm not starting until then otherwise the EC would have been too close to my hols. 

So all in all apart from my delays its would have been about 5 1/2 months ish.

I haven't had a phone call as such to say I've been matched but I've had all the dates and protocol through to start as the egg nurse said there wouldn't be a problem matching .

I hope they find some for you soon.


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - i think being on 2 lists is a good idea keep your options open better chance of finding a donnor quicker 

jodylala - welcome hun and goodluck with everything 

beauty - how are you 



afm - well i went to clinic today and was given norethisterone to start today eekkkk i stop it on 2/5/10 and start stimming on the 7th may ekk its really happening


----------



## boo boo 27

Hi girls im ok no period as of yet   so prob wont have the day2 tests in time to take to my appointment however goin off my past result taken year  ago is was ok so hopin it still below 8 for FSH as that wot you need to be a eggsharer.. 

Fingers crossed it shows soon enough for me or at least for consultation appointment.. 
How is everyone else doin?

Any ideas how quick you get to start the process once bloods are ok etc and you have been matched?
xx


----------



## bubblicous

beauty - i got matched just a week after my bloods came back (so was matched on 21/4/10) and i started on friday (23/4/10) i guess it just depends on both of your cycles good luck


----------



## boo boo 27

Wow that is quick i just hope my bloods are all ok so i can eggshare

Good luck huni xxxx


----------



## moocat

Whoop whoop bubbles!! you've started!!! how exciting, wishing you loads of luck xx

Beauty i was matched within a couple of weeks for all of my cycles. I am sure your be matched before you know it!

Jodylala welcome to the thread, wishing you lots luck with your cycle

Mrs KG i am sure your be matched soon hun, but definately no harm in registering with a couple of clinics (keep your options open and all that!!). Been following your advice and doing lots of     - just hope it all pays off!!

Hi gracey you must be really excited hey! hope that wicked witch shows up soon!! good luck!

AFM - not much to report really! still waiting for the dreaded test day - 6 days & counting - seems to be ages away!!! had a few cramps and back pain the last few days. Just hope its not my AF on its way. Bought some pee sticks yesterday and they keep calling to me! i am sure i will give in before saturday!!

Muchas love xxx


----------



## gracey88

Thanks moocat, very eager to start now

Witch not due for a few weeks yet....but is it normally day 21 that you start injections?

They are finding a match in the mean time but they said that will be really easy so thats promicing...when are you due to test?

gracey xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Jodylala - thanks for the info, it just gives me an idea of how long all the checks and waiting for an appointment takes, Good Luck with your treatment !  

Hi Moocat - Yes, keep positive, there's no reason why you shouldn't be positive is there           

Hi Bubblicous - How are you doing ?  

Hi Olive 22 - How are you ?  

Hope everyone else is Ok ! 

xx


----------



## boo boo 27

Hey girls

How are we all??
I am just plodding along waiting for my consultation a week tomoz, i hope things go ok! I got all worked up last night and started looking at my OH sa results again last night and defo think were gonna need icis 

I know they can do this on the eggshare programme but he morph is like well the words stated (too scanty to number) so i assume thats really low?? Can it still be possible for ICIS?

I am so worried this whole process isnt going to benefit us it just feels like everything is so far out of reach if that makes senses


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Beauty 27 - I'm very well thanks ...... 

Try not to worry, we had ICSI on both our previous attempts and personally I much prefer that to IVF at least then you know they have been injected into the egg and the rest is up to them (so to speak) it only takes one sperm and one egg, stay positive


----------



## boo boo 27

Thanks huni xx
Just its so long process isnt it, i mean you wait to get an appointment then if your accepted you have counselling then if your accepted you start treatment, i didnt expect the wait to be as long! lol
xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Tell me about it   I'm apparently number one on our waiting list but if someone comes along that isn't my match e.g blonde, tall ... then she will go to whoever is below me on the waiting list that resembles those characteristics, it's a nightmare being the recipient from a waiting point of view but hey ho, it'll all be worth it in the end, they don't call it a rollercoaster for nothing  

Take care


----------



## Mrs KG

You sound ideal, I have curly brown hair and am about 5'5, slim build.

I'm also joining CARE's waiting list, it's approx a year long wait but I could be waiting for up to a year at MFS, they can't tell me how long the wait is for a donor which may mean that they haven't really got any so far or the ones they have haven't completed all the checks yet and they don't want to get my hopes up, I did ask them but they were quite vague, i mean I know they want the anonimity but I'm not going to find anything out by them just telling me how many people they have ... grrrr its very agonising.

Suppose you could always ring MFS and find out how long the wait is there ? you can tell me what they say  

xx


----------



## bubblicous

just a quickie from me 


im feeling crappy so sick was sick at work today rest of the day ive just felt sick im so tried just now too im guessing its the tablets but i feel so crappy only 6 more days of the tabs to go lets hope they arent all like today


----------



## boo boo 27

Arh huni hope your ok? Do you think its the injections?
xx


----------



## Mrs KG

I have brown eyes but that wouldn't really make a difference to me, everything else seems to match, it's just whether or not MFS class you as a match  

I could give them a ring tomorrow and see what they say ? they close at 4pm so I can't ring them until then

It would be wonderful if you could help me out, would you be ok with it remaining anonymous ? 



xxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi beauty27 - I'll PM you x

Hi Bubblicous - I'm sure it's just the drugs, just keep thinking about your goal ! it'll all be worth it in the end  

xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Beauty - Just PM'd you xx


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon ladies 

how are we all getting on 

im still feeling sick been sick once today but im eating just not things that are good for me but if i didnt eat what i fancied i wouldnt be eating at all 

going to have a relaxing afternoon now   to all


----------



## boo boo 27

Hey huni are you feelin sick due to the injections you think??

I am getting AF cramps god i wish it would hurry up, i really didnt want a long cycle but its turning out to be that way.. (dont think doing my day2 tests this week will be back anyway to take to my consultation with me) 

Bloody periods why dont they ever just run to date with me!  

How is everyone else any more updated re treatment?
x


----------



## Fi 1

Hey Ladies 

Hope you don't mind me popping in, just got my dates for egg share, ec week 28th June and omg i'm so excited, been a long road to just get to this point as in waiting for all the blood test to come back and waiting for the clinic to find a recipient, bit concerned about my drug regime as wasn't on same drugs on my first go at ivf.  Anyone else taking or going to be taking Cefradine, betnelan and progynova? if you have taken them are they ok, bit worried cos didn't have this many tabs last time just injections and cyclogest.  Would really love to hear from you all.  

Fi  xxxxx


----------



## moocat

Welcome Fi1 and good luck with your treatement

bubbles - so sorry to hear your feeling so sick. Hopefully things will settle down soon hun, makes sure you keep drinking plenty in this hot weather

Beauty27 - not long til your consultations hun. Hope you get the green light to start! fingers crossed your AF arrives soon

Hi Mrs KG hope things are good with you hun

Gracey any news in a match yet? 

AFM - well things aren't good - lots of AF cramps over the past couple of days and a bit of bleeding yesterday. Decided to test early this morning (OPD not til sat) and its was BFN. Feeling really down now, this will be my 3rd IVF and can't believe its going to be negative again!


----------



## boo boo 27

Moocat really sorry about the BFN         I am so sorry..

xxxx


----------



## Fi 1

Moocat -  i am so sorry to about the BFN darlin.  Take care XXXXX


----------



## Fi 1

Beauty - Hi hun, I know its soooo annoying waiting for periods when you doing all this its a nightmare, its like all the time were not doing ivf were just hoping our periods will be late so that just maybe its happened naturally and then now its like please hurry just want to start everything!  it's weird isn't it.

Afm - trying not too get too excited about starting the es never done es before, got to make a decision on wheather i want to know if the recipient couple get pregnant, on one hand i do cos i'm thinking that it would be nice to know incase i get a knock on my door 18 years down the line, but on the other hand i really don't want to know cos if i get a bfn and shes bfp then i am going to be gutted for me but glad for her but then always wondering why not me.  do you know what i mean?


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Moocat - Are you still bleeding now ?, is it heavy ? sending you  lots and lots of     and     that it was too early to test and that things will change    

xx


----------



## Fi 1

Hey Beauty

I hope your af arrives soon hun it really annoying isn't it.  

my story - here goes.  We have been trying to get pregnant for 8 years, at first we thought it was just low motility and morphology of my hubbies sperm, and had one round of ivf on the nhs at Derriford Hosp, it was a real eye opener and a bit of a reality shock when it was a bfn, then a year or so ago we went to Exeter Hosp as we couldn't afford a private ivf cycle and Exeter do the egg share programme where Derriford don't, we then had further test and found out that I had both tubes blocked, god devistated wasn't the word we were so shocked as this wasn't picked up at Derriford, I have now had one tube removed and one repaired so a natural pregnancy is near on impossible but if it did happen i've been told that it will almost deffinately be eptopic,  this is the first time i've ever done egg share and i love the thought of helping other couples to achieve their dreams as well as helping us at the same time.

I don't think people who find it easy to conceive, ever understand what probs we go through to try to achieve that much wanted bfp, I always get, it will happen you just have to stop trying and then it should happen, I mean how nieve is that, if only it was just that easy,  my friend is the same got 4 children and just had a 5th all with the same dad tho, and you can't help but think god i only want one baby i would be so happy with that and she gets 5 thats just not fair.  Prob the worst point for me was when we had our first cycle of ivf our friends decided to start trying at the same time, about 2 days or so after we got our bfn she phones me saying she's pregnant and that shes so happy and i was happy for her, but in another way i was soo jealeous thinking how is this fair, and thought really badly of her thinking how insensitive to do that.

We have had all of our tests they have just come back that they were all ok, so we've got the go ahead from the recipient so all ec week is 28th june, so just waiting for my regime to come through so i know when to start doing all the drugs.  

Fi.  x


----------



## boo boo 27

Hi Fi 
Thanks for your stroy, i may as well start with mine.. 

We been ttc for over 2 years now, not one hint of BFP.. I have mild pcos no symtons and still have cycles there just a bit to pot normally arond day 33 to day 45.. other than that no further problems.. Had my tubes checked all ok, bloods ok, but partners sperm is low think we got around a 14million count but mobility isnt so great around 30% but morph well on the test NHS done it bascially said sperms to scanty to get a figure  

I know were gonna need ICIS with our eggshare (if we get accepted) which isnt a problem i just hope they can do ICIS with the low sperm morph we have.. I have my appointment next week and hoping they confirm that ICIS is possible any with a private sperm tests there normally alot more advanced then NHS so even hoping it has improved since the last sample.. 

We have applied for our 1 free NHS go but PCT having problems with funding and its on hold at the moment and me being so impaitent want to at least try IVF and if unsuccesful maybe move on to another path.. 

I just hope we get accepted, its the whole waiting around that takes the longest.. 

Do you need ICIS with your eggshare aif your partner has sperm issues?
xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Beauty, Hi Fi  

I also know how you feel, people who have conceived naturally haven't got a clue what it's like, wanting a baby soo much for years and years. I went out to dinner with a couple of friends of mine the other week, one of them announced she was pregnant, I am really happy for her, she caught practically straight away, so for the rest of the evening we talked about her pregnancy which I thought was a little insensitive on their parts considering what I've been through and they know that I've had an ectopic and a miscarriage (but they don't know that they were via IVF) I did feel a little bit selfish thinking that because a pregnancy is something to shout from the roof tops but it was like 3 hours of it and I just thought it was quite insensitive.

If I had a £1 for everytime someone said just relax, it'll happen, stop worrying I'd be a millionaire ! it's not as easy as that is it, some pregnancies just aren't going to happen because we've either got no tubes they are both blocked, no amount of relaxation is going help with that is it ?

Rant over ..


----------



## boo boo 27

Nope your right no amount of relaxing or trying to pop these new herbal pills you read on the net is ever going to change the fact that somethings arent going to happen natural.. 

ARHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I wish if him upstairs is real would like to explain how he chooses parents in life as some people dont deserve the role of being a parent.. you read in papers about parents abusing kids etc and you think, how does this world work.. 

Sorry girls RANT over.. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Beauty - I will say yes, that you would need ICSI with sperm issues, that's what we had on both our NHS cycles

xx


----------



## Fi 1

Hi Mrs KG & Beauty

I agree with you hun it is a nightmare think we would all deffinately be millionaires by now if we had a £1 for every bit of ignorant and silly bit of advice that we had, like you said.

We did need ICSI on our last go, but they are going to see what hubbies samples like this time before we decide what to do this time.

I also agree that this is all not fair and if their were a god then where is he when we need him,  I'm not a relious person, but this doesn't do much to give you any faith does it,  but we've all got to stay positive girls, i've been suffering from depression as this is all such a long road and having to wait to be accepted as a donor and then waiting for all the tests to come back etc......  its a long road for all of us but  just keep thinking       .  xx


----------



## loulou78

Hi girls,

Hope you dont mind me jumping in  

Me and DH have our first consultation for egg share on 17th May, we are also new to this have been ttc for about 4 years in all i have recently been diagnosed with endo and hubby as low sperm count, morphology and motility   so will also need ICSI

I also dont understand how people who dont seem to deserve children seem to be able to have them at a drop of a hat and then theres people like us who would give their right arm to just be given the chance and it doesnt seem to happen.  

Why is life so unfair  

wishing you all lots of luck and  

xxxx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

moocat -     sorry test was negative,      just too early and you get the positive you deserve   

loulou - welcome to the board  

fi - I lived in Plymouth for 19 years, small world. welcome 

beauty the waiting is awful

mrs kg -  

My dp had sperm motility issues, he took zinc everyday and it had dramatic impact. I agree also with the silly advice, drives me crazy   Life is so unfair and I question god regularly. We just have to take what we get given in life and do the best we can.

 to all xxx
Ps I found out the result of first receipient at my second consult when I felt ready. My clinic tell you verbally when you ask


----------



## Fi 1

Olive - Did you have any of your cycles at Derriford?  I am going to get hubbie to deffinately give zinc a go anythings worth a try right.  

Has anyone had acupucture at et? 

Fi x


----------



## olive22

fi - no I moved away before ttc. Went there for other ops and relatives in there, Ithink its too big now with too much going on. The zinc definately had a positive effect on my dp lazy swimmers   Hope it helps


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Ladies !

Hope everyone is ok ?

Hi Loulou - Welcome to the thread  

Hi Olive- Good Luck with your scan    

Hi Fi - Yes I had acupuncture with both my ET and I highly recommend it, you must make sure though that when choosing an acupuncturist that they are qualified in fertility.

Hi Beauty - How are you today ? any sign of the wicked witch   ?

Hi Bubblicous - How are you doing  ?

Hi Moocat - How are you today ? sending you lots of   and   that all is ok  

sorry if I've missed anyone out, hello to you too  
xx


----------



## Fi 1

Morning Mrs KG  -  Thanks I will deffinately give it a go, gunna phone some today and find out if they a qualified in fertility, you know i didn't even think about that. 

Have you worked all the way through your ivf's as i'm finding it a real struggle this time as all I want to do is dedicate my whole body and mind to ivf and couldn't care less about anything else going on.

Morning Ladies how are you all today?

Fi  xxx


----------



## boo boo 27

Hey girls

I am ok my sis had her 2nd child last night   not feeling as bad as my mate gave birth to her 2nd on Monday so i think the jealous bit i have in me came out then.. so im feeling ok planning on seeing her next week.. (doesnt live near me) 

Nope no sign of witch.. God how annoying but at same time i am sure it will show soon but my cervix is doing what it wants one min its low and dry sign of AF coming then its raised and quite wet.. (sorry TMI)   isnt it confusing all these signs your body gives..

I am not testing (no point) we prob got around 2% chance of natural BFP so there is defo no point in testing.. 

How is everyone else getting on?? Hey Mrs KG anything nice planned for bank holiday weekend? xx


----------



## Fi 1

Morning Beauty  - Congrats on becoming an Auntie again.  Its weird isn't it because on one hand your really happy for them and on the other your sad its such an emotional rollercoaster that we're all on.

Have you been working through everything? cos i'm finding it a struggle to go in every day.


Fi  xxxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Fi - Yes, I did work while I was on the IVF, the only part I struggled with was going for egg collection because nobody at work knows anything and I had to think of a doctors excuse to why I needed the day off same for the egg transfer. I know what you mean about your mind and body being somewhere else but I found that worked helped in that it kept my mind busy, especially in the two week wait, the acupuncture helped a great deal in keeping me relaxed and calm especially while I was on the injections. When you do find a qualified acupuncturist they should advise you to have a treatment before egg transfer, say the evening before, this prepares the womb for the transfer and then another treatment once the embryo's have been transferred, this helps with implantation, Where are you upto with your treatment ?

Hi beauty - It was my brother's birthday last week so we are going out for a meal with him and his girlfriend on the Saturday night and I'm out with my Mum on the Sunday nothing else planned as yet, how about you ?

xx


----------



## boo boo 27

I got nothing else really planned maybe some house DIY.. lol

OH and my car having its MOT please hope it passes... i dont need any more money problems..  

Yeah its nice being an auntie again but i want it be mine turn to be the mummy and my sisters turns to be an auntie.. 

Oh well i am sure it will happen one day


----------



## Mrs KG

Beauty- Here's loads of     that your car passes   and you will be a Mum one day  

xx


----------



## boo boo 27

Roll on long weekend.. work is dragging this week..

Thanks ladies for the support


----------



## XxMichellexX

Hi girls

Wondering if i could join you lovely ladies. Me and OH are hopefully going for egg share, if accepted. Have only got as far as to phone Bourn hall at the mo and is waiting for a phone call back Mon or Tues.
So hope we get accepted, i cant see a prob at the mo, i have had nearly all tests done and all have come back fine. 
Hope to stay with you all, just a matter of waiting

xxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi littlehush - welcome to the thread, everyone on here is really supportive, any questions you have, don't hesitate to ask  

Take care

xx


----------



## Jode

Hi everyone

Can I pick your brains please?? I'm trying to work out dates for when E/C might be etc I don't start down regging until day 21 pf my next cycle so i can work that out give or take a day, but I wondered if many of you had a delay with your AF after staring to down reg? and how long on average did you stim for ??

I know everyone is different but i just wanted a general idea.

Thanks in advance


----------



## loulou78

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all well and looking forward to the long weekend

I had my blood results back today and i just wondered if anyone could give me some help understanding them?

My FSH level is 4 and My LH level is 2 but my oestradiol level is 113 which i think is bad does anyone know found a lot of contradictory ino on net and starting to drive myself crazy with worry!!

Thanks any info appreciated xxxxxx


----------



## MD

Hiya Girlies,

Just popping on to say goodluck to Olive for tomorrow sending you lots of   hun. xx

Moocat  How are you getting on? When is OTD?

Jodylala - EC should be around 4 full weeks after you start downregging - give or take a day. Dont hold me to it though as i suppose every TX is different.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are OK.

MD xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Hi Littlehush - Welcome it's good that you've already had tests done,  have you had all of your chromasone test done?  Its all a waiting game unfortunately hunni, but it shouldn't be too long before you get all of your appointments through.

I had all my test done around a month or so ago and just got them back and have already been found a recipient and been given the prescription for drugs and et week 28th June.  So hoping it all goes as smoothly with you hun.    

xxxxx


----------



## Fi 1

Olive - Good luck with your scan hunni    

xxxx


----------



## XxMichellexX

Thanks for the welcome

Fi - Im not sure if i have had every test done that is required for egg share, going to ask when i speak to nurse. I hope i have as that would cut more cost down 

Good luck with your egg share hun   not long now!

xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

I had scan today and to our huge relief all was ok. We have twins and saw both heartbeats   I cried but had to try not to sob as was internal scan   Dp got teary aswell when saw hearts flickering. twin 1 is 7.4mm and twin 2 is 6.7mm. soooo happy all was well. We have another scan in 2 weeks and have first midwife app in 2 weeks aswell   Its still early days but we are so happy as further than the last pregnancy   Found out that second lady got a negative  

hope everyone is ok   xxx


----------



## bubblicous

olive - twinnes huge congrats hun bet your so happy sending you


----------



## Fi 1

Olive -  CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI, i'm so please for you what wonderful news. sending you lots of  .




XXXX


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG Olive twins, Thats fab hun.. I am sooooo happy for you.   
Ekkk, your going to have 2 babies. 

Hello to everyone, hope your all well 
Natalie xxx


----------



## moocat

olive wow twins!! congratulations - double trouble hey!! 

Bubbles hope you are feeling better and the sickness has gone

Skybreeze hey hun hope you are ok

AFM - i tested this morning and got a BFN. Its what i had been expecting really as i ve been bleeding heavily for the last two days. We are both completely gutted. Will phone the clinic tuesday and see where we go from here.........

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

moocat -    so sorry honey


----------



## olive22

moocat - im so sorry     life is so cruel    xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fi 1

Moocat  -  Really sorry darlin      . x


Fi  xxxxxx


----------



## MD

Olive congrats on your scan. Fab news xxxx

Moocat am so sorry     take care of each other xxxx

MD x


----------



## Skybreeze

Moocat


----------



## oshboshers

hi guys can i join please,  so sorry to hear about your results Moocat  and lots of     for any future treatment.

I went for egg share at dwc and everything went well until i ovulated early and lost 8 follies devasted for my recipiant.  i had 4 fertilised and got 2 8 cell grade 2 put back on the 23rd .  Done a test nearly everyday got a bfp because of trigger and then a bfn because of to early and then yesterday that  came back i was estatic, still my otd is 14 days from et not ec so have to wait till thursday but      it here to stay. 


good luck for the rest of you guys


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Moocat - I'm soo sorry, I felt so positive this time      wishing you lots of      for your next go  

Hi Olive - Big Congrats, twins !!! wowweee thats wonderful wishing you lots of    for your next scan  

Hi Oshbosh - welcome to the thread ,    for your scan  


Hope all you other lovely ladies have had a lovely weekend  

xx


----------



## Fi 1

Hi Oshbosh - CONGRATULATIONS on your bfp and i'm   for you hoping your little embie sticks. XX

Hey Mrs KG - hows your weekend been?

Afm - had a bit of a crappy one, my mums been taken into hospital and she had a bad turn yesterday, but all ok today shes got an infected gaulbladder bit nasty but got her on billions of antibiotics and shes perking up so feeling bit happier today.  I'm starting Norethisterone on the 10th May, anyone been on this before because i haven't, just wondering if its ok and what it really does as not taking contraceptive pill just this and it says its not a contraceptive pill?

Would love any info as nearly all the meds i've been sent I didn't take last time so bit nervous for later in the month when i assume i'll have to start it all. 


Fi  xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX

Fi 1- I found this for you, hope it helps...

'Norethisterone is a man-made form of progesterone, a naturally occurring female sex hormone in the body. At low doses, it prevents release of an egg from the ovaries and increases the thickness of natural mucus in the womb'

Olive- congrats hun x

Moocat- so very sorry hunni x

Oshbosh- congats to you too hun x

Hope all are well


----------



## gracey88

Heya, Just thought i would share with everyone that i had phone call on tuesday to say that we have a recipient for my eggs       so so happy, and was told that the other lady is over the moon aswell!

Should be starting injections June 4th

GoOD LUCK AND     everyone  xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Fi  - had a lovely weekend thanks ! sorry to hear about your Mum, hope she's on the mend   

Hi Gracey - that's excellent news, sending you lots of        for your treatment !   

Hope everyone else is ok ?

xx


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - how are you 

grace - thats fab news so exciting when you get that call 

oshbosh - congrats 

fi - how are you 


afm - well ive to go  to gcrm to collect my meds tomorrow get my first injection and will be shown how to diy omg i start stimming tomorrow    
had some accupuncture today and my wee accupuncture guy told me my body was very stressed and i should consider sometime off after et so has got my wee brain thinking that it may be a good idea im not sure though what do you all think


----------



## Jode

Bubbilicous - the clinic I'm at signs you off sick for a week following EC which should take me into ET too , but even if they didn't I think i would have a few days off to rest up and give my body as much chance as possible . 


Grace - glad you got the call it's so exciting when you know your actually going to start. I'm due to start around the 10th so you'll be a couple of days ahead    I keep wondering if my recipient is as excited as I am !


I got my drugs delivered this morning, I've taken them all out had a good look at them    and put them back , then looked again !!   


Hi to everyone else I hope your all ok 


Jody


----------



## Fi 1

Evening Ladies

Gracey - Yay how exciting its so nice to get that phone call to know that everything is finally going ahead.   

Mrs KG - I'm fine now thanks, mum came out of hospital today, she's still wobbly but on the mend.  Hows u?

Jody - its really exciting when your drugs are delivered its weird how we get so happy about just having them ready to inject - maybe we like the pain.  lol   

Bubblicous - Good luck for tomorrow hunni,  full steam ahead now!    i think taking time off work is well worth considering hun, i've taken time off before during and after just because i feel like thats the only way i can give it my best shot.

Hey to everyone else hope your all good.


Fi  xxx


----------



## bubblicous

fi - im thinking time off work is a good idea a very good idea but i'll need to see how things go 

jody -    and you and your looking at your drugs when do you start 


afm - well ive started stimming wooohoooooooo went to the gcrm this morning and nurse showed me how to mix my injections and let me do the 1st one so she could check i was ok with it 
i felt a little light headed after i got home so had a lie down im ok now though just waiting on the girls coming home and then im going to take them for a lovely walk 
im back at gcrm on wednesday for a scan my boss aint gonna be happy as she thought i would only be having 1 scan next week but gcrm have decided maybe 2 so thats another stress im going to have to deal with tomorrow (ive to phone her and let her know when i need off as monday when im back at work is to late to sort cover) but im not going to care what were doing just now with tx is more important than work


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Fi  - I'm good thanks, still patiently waiting    I do know though that they have a couple of ladies that should have completed all blood tests  in about June os July so fingers crossed that they fit MFS's criteria     

Hi Bubblicous - Woohoo, stimms, bet you are dead excited    How long have you been having the acupuncture ? I'm going to go back and start  acupuncture again next week, get my womb lining ready for when the clinic find me a donor, make the environment in there as baby friendly as possible, are you going to have the acupuncture before and after ET ? Too true what you say about your tx being more important than work !

xx


----------



## Jode

Hi 


Bubblicous - i don't start until June, if I wasn't going on holiday in June I could have been starting next week but it was a bit tricky with dates if didn't respond or even worse if I got OHSS , but I'm not going to moan about that what will be will be ....... you must be soooo excited staring to stim   . I'm starting acupuncture too tonight to try and relax me before it all kick off.


It really brought it home to me yesterday when I had my drugs delivered that I'm doing this alone, i just wanted someone to share my excitement that I've got this far..... as you all know each step is a big one when have a family means so much. I've started to write a little TTC thought diary so I feel like I'm sharing the experience with someone.


Mrs KG - I hope those ladies do meet the criteria so that you can get cracking soon   


Jody


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Jody - That's a good idea keeping a thought diary, might do that myself when I get started, thanks for the kind words     

xx


----------



## bubblicous

jody - love the diary idea i keep one on ff it helps so much where are you going on holiday 

mrs kg - ive only had 2 sessions of accupuncture but i find it fab i will deff be having after transfer but not sure about before it depends if he can fit me in


----------



## Jode

Well I've just got back from my first acupuncture session and feel really relaxed. She is seeing me again in 2 weeks then we'll sort more dates out nearer to when treatment start. She's mainly doing it to keep me relaxed and keep energy levels up, but she did tell me off for not eating a good lunch and that it shows on my tongue and in my pulses. So I've promised to stop skipping lunch and will even try and eat a hot lunch    ( easier said than done )


Bubblicous - I'm off to Portugal, with Mum, dad, 2 brothers, their partners my niece and my ex ( we still get on and she has a ticket booked) It's my first holiday with my Mum and Dad since I was 15 - I can't wait , June is going to be an exciting month   


xx


----------



## bubblicous

jody - glad your accupuncture went well its so amazing isnt it how it gets you so relaxed you will sleep well tonight portugal lovely ive never been i bet it will be brill and so good having your holiday before txyou will be so chilled for it 
were going to cyprus in sept but i hoping to have a bump for that holiday fingers crossed


----------



## Jo82

May I join you lovely ladies please    I won't go into all my history as it's all on my bit at the bottom. We've decided to try again and hoping to egg share this year.


Just got the call and my AMH levels are 12.7. I've been googling like mad as they seem a little low but I am trying not to worry now as it seems like the 'normal' range keeps being adjusted. The clinic said these are within acceptable range. Why do I always ask for more information!!! It always makes me worry even more. I said I would try to not do this on this go but it's like I have to know everything possible!!!


So we are booked in for the counselling, chromosomal bloods and DF's SA on 2 June. Feels ages away but I'm still just about coming to terms with the m/c and all the issues it bought up so a few more months before starting again will be needed. 


Look forward to chatting to you all xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck Jo!!!! 

Bubble ~ Whens your first scan??

Hope everyone is ok
Natalie xxx


----------



## boo boo 27

Hey girls
How is everyone?? Just giving more blood tomoz so bit nervous hoping things are ok and nothing creeps up that I dont expect .. god how nervous is waiting for results.. They gotta run bloods for the normal ivf treatment, no idea assume there be my hormone level, make sure im ok not got things I shouldnt have.. god im nervous! x


----------



## bubblicous

jo - 12.8 isnt low i thin its in the normal range i was told the normal range was 5 - 17.5 good luck with all your bloods etc   

sky - 1st scan is wednesday hows things going with you 

beauty - hope your blood are ok too were like pin cushions arent we 


afm - well my scan is wednesday im dreading it so scared that no follies will have grown im having a bad day today with bad thoughts keep thinking i will have no eggs,  then i think they wont fertilise then if they fertilise they wont implant my pma has completley gone 

i had conviced myself i was all good and things were all going to work and i was going to have a baby but now i keep thinking omg what if im wrong and im being to optimistic and that it will fail i mean really why would my 1st ivf work 

my head is mince today


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Ladies - Hope everyone's ok !

Hi Bubblicous -Good luck with your scan on Wednesday, I'm sure everything will be fine, start soaking your feet, it helps with your blood circulation to your abdomen, sending you lots and lots of         

Hi Jo - Welcome to the thread, good luck with your bloods       

xx


----------



## boo boo 27

Mrs KG said:


> Hi Ladies - Hope everyone's ok !
> 
> Hi Bubblicous -Good luck with your scan on Wednesday, I'm sure everything will be fine, start soaking your feet, it helps with your blood circulation to your abdomen, sending you lots and lots of
> 
> Hi Jo - Welcome to the thread, good luck with your bloods
> 
> xx


Oh Huni i know what you mean about thinking about the 1st IVF working, so hard to be positive I cant even be positive about waiting on blood results let alone even getting to treatment (if i get there that is)..

God its hard work isnt it, i never in a million years thought i would have to go down the ivf route!! xx


----------



## Jo82

Thank you for the welcome. 


Bubblicous...thanks for the reassurance. It's so hard with so much information available on the net...very bad for morale some times! Good luck with your scan. I had the same thoughts during my first tx but ended up with 20 eggs!


MrsKG...ooooo never thought of that! I will try that on the next go. 


Beauty27...being positive is so hard as it is so uncertain and we have so little control over it all. It can be so overwhelming can't it.


xxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - How are you doing ?   

Hi Fi - How are you doing with your drugs ?   

Hope everyone else is ok !!

xx


----------



## Fi 1

Hi Mrs KG - I'm good thanks hun, took my Norethisterone last night so just waiting for my af to arrive, does it take a while after being on Norethisterone? finding it really hard to concentrate on anything else other than this tx at the moment, had my regime through and looks like i'm on short protocal this time, but confused though as taking all the drugs and steroids all at the same time for a week, thought you had to dr and then stim, not do all of it together? what protocol are you on hun?  hows everything with you?


----------



## boo boo 27

Hey Ladies 
How are we all? Nothing to report my end i am afaird still awaiting my tests. 
Mrs KG how are you? Any news on donor?xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Fi - I've never been on that drug so I'm not sure. The short protocol is much better than the long one, your side effects aren't as bad with the short protocol, with the long protocol you get hot flushes and all other menopausal symptoms, do you go for acupuncture ? it really helps and it also maximises your chances of success with IVF   

Hi Beauty - I'm good thanks, the clinic told me about 2 weeks ago that they have some ladies completing all tests by June/July so fingers crossed they pass. You've decided to stick with egg sharing then ? thought you were doing IVF ?


----------



## boo boo 27

I am doing ivf these are just the normal blood tests they run for couples doing ivf.. 
x


----------



## Mrs KG

Aah right, just that I was on the CARE message board recently just checking how long their process takes with their donors as MFS don't have a message board and read that you were waiting for bloods for egg sharing ? my mistake


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon ladies 

mrs kg - june/july isnt to far away at all it will be here before you know fingers crossed they can share and you get your donor     

beauty - fingers crossed you get your tests back soon 



afm - well i had a scan today and i have 18follies ready for picking and 2 ones almost ready so just waiting on a phone call from the clinic to let me know when egg collection will be its either going to be wednesday or thursday     will let you know when it is im so scared and excited all rolled into one


----------



## boo boo 27

Oh did you interesting!


----------



## Mrs KG

That's wonderful news Bubblicous, I'm SO excited for you, wed or thurs hey !!! are you going to try and get in with your acupuncturist for before and after ?   

xx


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - im not going to be able to see him before it as hes on holiday but hey ho i hope what ive had done will help


----------



## boo boo 27

Thanks bubblicous hope your ok and your eggs are coming on 18 thats brill news x


----------



## Mrs KG

I'm sure you will be fine Bubblicous, sending you lots and lots of               

xxx


----------



## gracey88

wow all sounds good bubbilicious im very excited for u!

i am waiting for the witch...please come 2mrw...i just want to start tx now   

gracey xx


----------



## bubblicous

i got my call earlier egg collection is wednesday at 7.30am so ive had my hcg injection fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Fi 1

Bubblicous -  Good luck for ec Wednesday hunni  sending you lots of        .


Fi  x


----------



## boo boo 27

good luck for Wednesday xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Good Luck Bubblicous


----------



## Fi 1

Afternoon ladies - how is everyone?

AFM - stopped Norethisterone on Sunday and am feeling really sick today is this quite normal does anyone know?


Fi  xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Fi - I'm good thanks ! Sorry to hear your not feeling well, have you spoken to the clinic ? I've never been on that drug so I can't advise, I'm sure someone else on here will know ... Take care    xxx


----------



## bubblicous

fi  - its normal honey i felt really ill the whole time on it and when i stopped it got worse hope it gets better soon 


afm - well im just sitting about waititng for ec only 18.5 hours to go     im slightly worried though as i dont feel sore at all today and yesterday i was in agony but today nothing maybe im just thinking to hard about it


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - Try and stay positive, I know... easier said than done. I didn't feel anything when I went through my first IVF and the eggs were there, I'm really excited for you for tomorrow ... are you being sedated or will it be a general anaesthetic ?

xx


----------



## bubblicous

mrskg - im being sedated i cant believe its tomorrow just pray we get at least the 6 we need


----------



## Mrs KG

Bubblicous - I'm sure you'll get at least 6, sending you lots and lots of        for lots of eggies. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow    
  
I preferred the sedation much more than the general anaesthetic (some clinics do a general), when I came round after EC I felt really content, as though I'd had a lovely dream, much better than the general I had after my ectopic.

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Bubbles ~ Good luck for EC tomorrow, I am sure you will do well with all them lovely follies. Sedation is fine, I had it twice and definaly perfered it to GA. You wil recover alot quicker. 

Thinking of you
Natalie xxxx


----------



## boo boo 27

Good luck for tomoz huni i am sure your get more than the 6 required, your have some really lovley ready and waiting eggs  xx


----------



## Fi 1

Bubblicous -  sending you lots of love and all the positive energy above be thinking of you hunni.  x


Thanks for the well wishes Mrs KG, i'll give the clinic a call tomorrow if i'm not feeling any better, weird tho I felt ok on the tabs only when i've come off them that I started feeling sick.  


Fi  xx


----------



## Jode

Good Luck Bubblicous for tomorrow it seems to have gone by sooooooo quickly !!!


----------



## Jo82

Good luck for tomorrow Bubblicous xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Evening ladies

Jo82 & Jodylala - Where abouts in your treatment are you?  Sorry can't keep up with all the posts. 


Fi  xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Does anyone know what the buttons send money to means and the inventory button,  tried to have a look but it says i don't have access to the shop?


Fi.  xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 



just a quickie from me as im just back from ec im sore and tired and gutted



i got 7 eggs total  so i only get 3 of them and the recipent gets 4 (hope ive not let her down to much)



im gutted as i was hoping to have more than 3 for myself i just need to pray that i have 3 amazing wee eggs


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - Try not to be too disappointed, you have 3 eggs ! it only takes 1 ! its the quality of the eggs thats more important, not the quantity, there's no point getting loads of eggs if the quality is no good, sending you loads and loads of                that they will fertilise into lovely healthy embryo's, take care    

Hi Fi - How are you doing ?   

Hi Olive - How are you ?   

Hi Moocat  - How are you doing ?


----------



## Skybreeze

Ah bubbles, I am sorry you dissappointed hun.. But you have 3 lovely eggs. You only need one to make a baby   

Quality is much better the quantity... I know that more then anyone... I got 16 eggs last time but only 6 were mature!! Goes to show hun. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Jode

Hi 


Bubblicious - I'm also sorry your disappointed after the EC but like everyone else says you only need one ! It amazes me that all this stuff actually works . Good luck for the fertilization phone call   


Fi - how are you today has the sickness passed ?


AFM - I'm still waiting to start , well actually I'm waiting for my AF the I will know when day 21 is,  but have a feeling it's going to be late. I'm due any day but don't have the usually sore boobs but I am in a bad mood so who knows    I actually think I've confused my body as I cut out alcohol and caffeine 6 weeks ago so I've probably shocked my system !!  I've got acupuncture again on friday so maybe that might help.


Jody


----------



## Jo82

Good luck Bubblicious....it's not quantity it's quality. 

Fi...Thanks for asking...I'm waiting for the counselling appointment and bloods for chromosomal checks and DF's SA on 2 June...nervous and excited to get things underway. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## bubblicous

Thanks everyone for all your support it means so much to me  hope you are all well 
the clinic phoned me this morning and all 3 of my embies have fertilised and look good







im so so happy i cried poor embryoligist must have thought i was a nutter 
she said she was happy with them and tomorrow will grade them and possibly do transfer on saturday

god love my dh when i phoned to tell him i could hear the tears fillining up in him it was such a relief to him i think he was happy they all made it but also happy i was better than yesterday it must be so hard for him as he tries to keep me together i love that man to bits

im still very sore today so im sitting with my feet up and im planning on being like this most of the day


----------



## Mrs KG

Bubblicous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAB NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm SOO happy for you, sending your embies lots and lots of              that they continue to grow


----------



## Skybreeze

Yey Bubbles!!! I am so pleased... Good luck with ET!!


----------



## boo boo 27

Well pleased for you huni.. thats great news xx


----------



## Fi 1

Bubblicous - FANTASTIC NEWS sending you lots of      .


Fi.  xx


----------



## Jode

Brilliant news not long now until they will be back where they belong snuggling in  x


----------



## olive22

buubblicious thats great, well done. It really only does take 1       

hope everyone else is ok    xxx


----------



## Jo82

Great news Bubblicous...It far more important to have a few great ones that have fertilised and go on to develop well instead of having loads like I did (20) yet only 3 out 20 developed at the correct rate and I ended up with OHSS, really stressful and painful and I will always wonder if that's why the fresh go didn't work. 


 Doing an extra special development dance just for you and your beautiful embies xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Firstly Olive -  Congratulations - I am so happy for you babe     xxx

Bubblicious - Congrats on ur embies hun     

Skybreeze - Im so  sorry hun.. You really have been through so much. Sending you loads of     

Well I am back on the rollercoaster again so I am now back out of hiding and back on ff. I did my prostap jab on 7 May and start stimms tomorrow.. fingers crossed it will be third time lucky now I am doing the immune tx too.

A big hello to anyone I have missed.
Sending loads of      and     to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - Best of luck with ET


----------



## bubblicous

thumbalina - welcome back and good luck with tx

mrs kg - hows things your end

f1,jo,olive, jodyla - thanks so much i hope you are all well

afm - well the clinic phoned this morning and all 3 embies are beautiful (embryoligist words) i have 2 grade 1 who are very pretty and 1 which is just slightly behind







so im a very happy happy bunny and i loved the fact she told me my enbies were gorgeous so proud of them 
transfer is booked for tomorrow morning 9am so this time tomorrow i will be pupo i cant believe it my 3 wee embies are wee fighters 
the clinic have asked us to consider a set as my embies look so nice but dh and i are wanting a det so think we will go for that


----------



## olive22

bubblicious -         thats great news on your embies and how lovely to be told they are beautiful. All looks good,          for et

thumbelina - welcome back   

 to everyone xxx


----------



## bubblicous

hey girles just a quickie from me 

im PUPO PUPO (waited so long to say that and now it doesnt seem real) 

i have 2 gorg embies on board both grade 1's one is an 8 cell the other a 10cell otd is 3rd june so 12 days and counting

im now lying in bed with the fan on me to keep me cool as its so hot dh is fussing about me im just going to to the zita west relaxztion cd and have a nap


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks ladies xxx

Bubbilicious - Congrats on being PUPO hun


----------



## wishing4miracle

sorry was just bein my nosey self 

kg-how come youre allowed todo egg sharing when youre over 40or are you a egg recip??


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Wishing4miracle- I'm a recipient waiting to eggshare

Hi Bubblicous - Wonderful news about your embies, here's loads and loads of          and    
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PUPO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

kg-   i got all confused   

bubble-hope your 2ww isnt too bad


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - How's the 2ww treating you ? not long to go now, really excited for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sending you lots and lots of sticky baby dust


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - well ive been all over the place sweetie one minute im fine and happy and very positive nex thing im sure its hopless its not worked and snappy 
at the mo im happy and positive just praying i get my bfp in 6 sleeps time 
hiw are things with you any word fro your clinic


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - Just hang in there, like you say, only 6 sleeps to go and the negative thoughts are just your mind playing games with you    stay positive, you can do it, you have beautiful embies remember ! have faith in them, they are snuggling in nicely    take care           

I'm ok, considering the wait but it'll be worth it, I'm going to give them another ring at the end of July if I've not heard anything before then, we want to hopefully go away in November, we're looking at going to Kenya and having a beach holiday plus a couple of days safari (always fancied it) but you need to take malaria tablets and I don't want to book anything in case I'm either pregnant (can't take malaria tablets) or in treatment, I'm sure they'll have some sort of idea by July if its safe for me to book something... hey ho

xx


----------



## bubblicous

that sounds like a nice holiday hopefully you dont get to take it though cause your pregnant    fingers crossed when you phone them they have someone for you or even better you get the call before the end of july


----------



## Mrs KG

Thanks Bubblicous, I hope I can't go to due to pregnancy too    

Have a lovely weekend

xx


----------



## gracey88

bubbs, really excited for you xxx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone sorry i ve not posted for a while, need sometime to get myself together again!

Bubbilous congrats on being PUPO!!!!! good luck for test day, i'll be keeping everything crossed for you

Miss KG still no news then hun. It must be so frustrating having to wait but i am sure it will all be worth it

thumbelina i remember you from before! good luck for this cycle, let hope its a BFP

Big hello to everyone else!

AFM i had my follow up with the clinic on wednesday. They we very positive, despite my poor fertilisation rate last time and don't think i need ICSI which is good. They think it was just one of those things as the eggs and sperm were both good quality. Unfortunately i can't egg share again with them as they only allow a maximum of 3 cycles of egg share. They have suggest either FET (i have one frostie) or a full cycle of IVF. Sadly things come down to money and we are unsure if we could afford to pay for a full cycle of IVF. We have yet to make any decisions as i have a NHS funding appeal panel on 15th June which i have to present our case at (very scared!!) to see if they will fund us one cycle. I am doubtful that we will be successful as we have already been turned down once but its worth a try! next i thought i would ask our GP if he would fund the drugs for an IVF cycle and we pay the rest. He has always been very supportive and has paid for our blood tests etc. I guess its worth a shot hey!! Finally i have emailed a couple of other clinics to see if they woud let me egg share with them. Once i know the out comes of all of these we will then look and see if we go for FET or save for IVF. So lots happening!! i will keep you update on how things progress........


----------



## bubblicous

moocat - lots to think about why wont your current clinc let you egg share again hope you get to egg share elsewhere   


afm - im not the greatest im not feeling myself at all and not sleeping well which doesnt help im up and down to the loo alot not really looking forward to otd id much rather not test and stay in the loand of oh i could be pregnant instead of the land of oh im not again 

hugs to everyone


----------



## Jo82

Moocat...I think CARE said they allow people to egg share up to 10 times if there is no issues. 


Bubblicous...please try not to fret...I felt the same on my BFN and BFP cycle. I had dizziness on the BFP cycle but I was on more progestrone so that may have been the cause. There is just no way of knowing xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Moocat ~ Good luck with your appeal hun, I am also appealing for our NHS go. We have had one, but they changed it in 2009 when we wer in the middle of our 3rd IVF. And because of that 3rd IVF we lost the 2nd NHS go. So as we have no money I thought why not appeal for the NHS cycle!!! I know its a LONG shot, but its worth ago. As it is for you!! Whats the worst that can happen, we will be in the same situation?! I know your in Wales? (I think) but have you ever thought of going to the Lister?? They may well take you on as a egg sharer? DO you know about your recipients? 
Anyway hun, stay in touch... Let us know how you get on!

Bubbles... Not long now hun, I am sooooo excited for you. I am totally convinced your get a BFP!!!

Tinkerbell.. Thanks you, good luck with your cycle!! Are you egg sharing? I see you had all the immunes done, can I ask how much it was please?? Its just I have been thinking that if we do do another IVF immune testing is a must really after 4 cycles and 2 MC.

Love to all
Natalie xxx


----------



## bubblicous

morning ladies 

please excuse the whole me post 

im so not good today i started bleeding about 40 minutes ago im crampy and the blood is red at the moment its only coming away when i wipe but i know its af starting 

im so upset cant stop crying and im on my own which is making it worse 

what did i do wrong


----------



## Skybreeze

Bubbles     Have you done a test hun?? I would call the clinic they may want to up your cyclogest or whatever you 2ww support is. I wont say dont lose hope, I know how it feels.   
Take care sweetheart
Natalie xxx


----------



## bubblicous

natalie - hey thanks hun ive not done a test clinic want me to carry on with crinone gel as the bleeding isnt heavy its only when i wipe tmi i know the cramps have settled a little and im feeling a bit better
the nurse was lovely told me bleeding happens and not to give up hope and she'd see me on thursday 
im in bed resting nurse also told me to do this so im here for the rest of the day night


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - I'm so sorry sweetheart, have you done a test ? I'm SO hoping for you that it is just a blip      xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Moocat - Good to see you back on here, good luck with your next round of treatment


----------



## Mrs KG

Sorry Bubblicous, our messages must've crossed, sending you lots of          for Wednesday, good to hear that your cramps have eased off


----------



## Skybreeze

Thinking of you Bubbles... I have EVERYTHING crossed for thursday. And the nurse is right, bleeding means nothing really. After everything your body has been though. Are you having a blood test?? 

Natalie xxx


----------



## gingerbread latte

skybreeze - further to your post about immune testing costs, I know a girl who recently had all the chicago tests at CARE Sheffield and they cost approx £1,000. xxxx


----------



## Jo82

Bubblicous....please please don't panic too much...I had what I thought was the start of AF on the BFP FET cycle...turned out to be implantation. I spent a full day in bed crying/sobbing/panicing and then got a BFP a week later. I so hope this will be the case for you as well. Either way...you need nothing wrong...it's out of our control xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Hey Bubblicious - sending you lots of         Hunni,  I am going to do lots of    for you.  


Fi

XXXXXXXX


----------



## bubblicous

warning another me post

so its realluy not looking good here at my house
















i woke up at 3am with very bad cramp on my left side went to the loo and again there was blood







red and brown (tmi) and its pretty much been like that since still only when i wipe and the crinone gel is coming out brown too now everytime i go to the loo 
i now hate going to the loo









the crams are still all to the one side which i find weird but hey this is my first cycle so maybe thats normal

so we pretty much have taken on board its over and tomorrow is just a formality gutted isnt the word

and to make things worse my inlaws are coming to stay tomorrow night last thing i want but were going to a funeral on friday so i cant tell them no just wish they werent staying with us as i want time to get my head round everything and cry my eyes out


----------



## Skybreeze

Bubbles     Lots of love hun, one side hurting is quite normal. You usally have one ovary the responds better then the other, which will make it very sore. My left ovary normal hurt after IVF for a while. You had alot of follies as well, so I am sure its nothing to worry about. 
Good luck tomorrow sweetheart, its not easy at all what your going through.   
Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous, Hang on in there, just one more day to go, sending you lots of         
   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

i am the man with the plan 

i feel so much better now ive had a good cry, a huge cuddle from my gorgeous girls and dh and i have had a good old chat sorted stuff out and made a plan for the future well the near future

my bleeding is now almost af like and the cramps are really bad so tomorrow is deff just a formality i know its a bfn and its ok ive accepted it 

weve decided to try au nat for then next couple of months (not that were expecting a miracle) weve decided to have a nice summer with weekend day trips 
im going back onto a very healthy eating plan (had planned to do my no carb diet again to loose a few more stone but have decided against it)
were also going to cyprus in early sept so going to love that so will the girls 

and then when we come home from our holiday we will do our next tx and it will work 

so thats me 


lots and lots of hugs to you all


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Bubblicious - Im so sorry hunnii      - Hold on tight to dh xxx

A big hello to everyone else. I have egg collection tomorrow at 9.30am so fingers crossed I get a nice amount for me and my recipient.

    to all 

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## olive22

bubblicious,    so sorry   

thumbelina           for tomorrow xx


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks Olive xxx - How r u feeling?? R u beginning to get a little bump now? xxx


----------



## olive22

thumb - yea im ok, not sure if fet or a bump    have put on half stone and dh says im showing. Its difficult to tell with the lovely cyclogest bloating me             for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## bubblicous

olive - im pretty sure it will be the twinnies growing honey and giving you a lovely bump


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks Olive - aww bless ya.. I bet it is def a bump starting.

Well I had ec today and got a whopping 32 eggies so 16 for me and 16 for recipient    - They just told me to keep an eye on things and drink plenty of water as I am high risk for ohss. They havent said anything bout delaying et though. Im just a bit worried cos I havent been to wee since ec and really dont want ohss or to have the rest of tx delayed.

Oh well.

Hope you lovely ladies are okay

    to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## olive22

thumbelina -    wow that is amazing        well done you. Keep drinking as much as you can. Another girl I know got put on meds to help with ohss, maybe ask your clinic about that? I cant remember what its called sorry. Hope you pee soon                 for fertilisation xxxx


----------



## Jode

Wow Thumbelina 32 eggs thats amazing  !!!!  I hope I get half as many 


I hope your taking it easy and resting up for the rest of the day 


Well done


Jody


----------



## bubblicous

thumbelina - wow wee what a wopping amount hope they have fun tonight in the love lab and that you pee soon lots and lots of water and milk for you


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Thank you so much 

I got a call from the embryologist today and out of my 16, 13 were fertilised and out of them 10 are dividing well today so they are hoping to go to blast on Wednesday     

Hope ur all well 

    to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Well done Thumbelina!!! Good luck with ET Wednesday!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## olive22

thumbelina - thats great, all looking great                for wed xxxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Excellent news Thumbelina            for EC

xxxxx


----------



## thumbelina

Thank you ladies   

I got another call from the embryologist today and my heart stopped as I wasnt expecting to hear from him until tomorrow, but it was good news. He has rearranged the transfer to Wednesday so fingers crossed it will be the first blast transfer. Out of the 10,  8 are dividing excellently and 2 are of poorer quality but still dividing.

He is going to call me tomorrow for another update.

I hope ur all good.

    to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## olive22

thumbelina - how are you? hope all went well    xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks Olive my love   

I ended up having two blasts transferred on Wednesday, one hatching top grade and another slower but still good blast. My clinic dont do grades but if they did they said one would be A and the other B. I didnt get any frosties in the end but the doc and embryologist seem hopeful and said that I have a high chance of twins if the tx works     

I am slowly going crazy and its only 3 days since et, but I have no symptoms whatsoever, no implantation bleeding, no pains, no nothing apart from a slightly sore back.. Im really trying to keep positive.. Did you have any symptoms or did you feel normal??

How are things with you? When is ur next scan?     

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## bubblicous

thumbelina - that sounds so good when is otd honey 

olive - hows your bump doing 

mrs kg - any news for your clinic yet 

afm - ive heard from the clinic and they are letting me egg share again im so happy they want me to start in july but i first need to find the £1000 to do it so not sure if i will be doing it in july theyhave said they are going to change my protocol so i get more eggies


----------



## thumbelina

Bubblicious - Thanks hun   . Thats brilliant news that you can egg share again and that they will be changing ur protocol.     

I was supposed to be testing on Saturday 19 June at the clinic but as they dont do blood tests at the weekend they said I could use a peestick to test on Sunday 20th. I have also booked a blood test with them for the Monday if I am lucky enough to get a positive to find out what the levels are     - Its just so hard to stay positive xxx


----------



## olive22

Thumbelina - Thats great news well done for getting 2 great blasts    I did have implantation bleed both times but it was over half way through both times, apart from that I felt the same no symptoms at all. Even now pregnant with twins no sickness just tired so symptoms dont really mean anything.             for those great embies           Im ok thanks, had 12 week scan on Wed and they are both fine, measuring right and developing fine. Still feel anxious but trying to focus on positive.

bubblicious- thats great news you can egg share again and a new protocol

mrs kg - how are you? 

  to you all xx


----------



## beachgirl

Thumbelina    congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## sammy75

hi my name is sam and i am currently waiting to be matched with a reciepient at ivf wales, is there anyone who has done egg share here as i was wondering how long it takes.

thank you sam.


----------



## Fi 1

Hi ya Sam

I am currently doing egg share at Exeter (heavitree) it has taken me a few months so far and I am about to start injecting on Weds,  the only thing that held me up was that the best recipient they had for me was on holiday for what seemed like forever.

Hope this helps hunni

Fi  xxx


----------



## sammy75

thanks fi,  i have been waiting since march 2nd so i guess i should be more patient,  the problem is i'm 35 in july.


----------



## Fi 1

Hi Sam

Just looked through my file and i'm sure that I started all this in Late Feb/Early March time,  I would get on to your clinic hun and find out whats happening,  if not for anything else just to re-iterate that your 35 soon, i'm sure it will be ok because you've already got the ball rolling, I would deffinately phone Monday,  Have you not heard anything at all since beginning of March??

Fi  xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

sammy - i would deff phone your clinic i was matched within 10 days of my final blood tests coming back my clinic does have a 1 yesr waiting list though of people waiting on eggs    hope they find someone for you soon


----------



## sammy75

i spoke to nurses a month ago and she said it shouldn't be to much longer, i think they are just really busy due to second nhs funding.


----------



## daisy-may

hey girls can i join you  im waiting for my AMH test to come back and then should be full steah ahead for ISCI with egg share in july/august ish ....


will read back in a mo, but looking forwards to getting to know you lovely ladies ..


daisy xxxx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone,  i took your advice and called the clinic today and she told me they are in the process of matching people and i should expect a phone call in the next couple of weeks, she also said that they have guidelines to follow and that treatment has to be carried out within 6 to 12 months of registering a donor.


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Olive - Thanks sweetie    - Congrats on your 12 week scan.. thats brilliant news. You can begin to relax now     

Beachgirl - Thanks hun       

sammy75 - Welcome and good luck     

Daisy-may - Welcome back and good luck. We cycled around the same time last time     

Bubblicious - How are things with you hun?     

AFM - I still have no symptoms at all. Never got implantation bleeding in the end either and my boobs arent even bigger like they were on the last two negatives.. Im just praying for a miracle. We are testing on Saturday now so only 4 more days to go     

    and     to all.

Love thumbelina xxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Ladies   

Hope everyone is ok 

Olive - Good to hear all is well at your 12week scan, big congratulations         

Thumbelina - sending you loads of                     for your BFP


----------



## Fi 1

Evening Ladies

Starting jabbing tomorrow, bit worried cos last time it took me an hour to build up the strength to do them!!


Hope everyone is having a good week so far.

Fi.xxx


----------



## Jode

Fi - Good luck with your injections tomorrow I'm sure you'll be fine


I started 4 days ago so we're almost at the same stage, this is my first ever treatment but so far so good, except for the lovely black bruise I gave myself last night. Injections 1 and 2 were fine but last night I decided to go a bit lower on my tummy as I go on my hols on thursday and didn't want any marks showing , typical I've now got a bruise the size of a satsuma   


Good luck and I hope everyone else is doing ok


I've been keeping up with you all but haven't posted for a couple of weeks


Jody


----------



## Fi 1

Hi Jody -  Thanks Hun, yeah i'm sure i'll be fine, it's just all the build up to it,  are you on short protocol or long?  I've only got one scan on 25th and then ec monday 28th all being well, its weird as I had lots more scans last time, but I suppose each time is different.  Have a fantastic holiday hun, make sure you do lots of relaxing.

Fi.  xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone,
what a lovely day it is today and i've had to spend most of it in work but never mind,
hope everyone doing ok with whatever stage of this ivf process their at, i myself are starting to get nervous about it all 
but i suppose so does everybody.
good luck to everyone and lets hope we all get the outcome we wish for.
sam.


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks Mrs KG   

Bubblicious - Good luck for your follow up hun     

Olive - Hope ur good hun     

Fi1 - Hope ur first jab went well     

Jodylala -     

I have been getting stabbing pains in my ovaries which are sometimes shooting down my legs and my tummy has swollen. I cant stop eating either but that is thanks to the prednisolone. Three more sleeps to go     

    and      to all. 

Love Thumbelina xxx 

Sammy75 -  You will be fine hun. We are all so strong to go through this and the time will fly by.


----------



## Jode

Fi 1 - I'm on the long protocol so still have ages yet, can't believe you've got EC so soon   


Thumbelina -       that you get a BFP in 3 days time or sooner !


Sammy = good luck for when you start


Right then I'm on my hols in the morning, lets hope there are some BFP's on here when I get back


   


Jody


----------



## thumbelina

Jodylala - Thank you sweetie - Enjoy ur holiday


----------



## olive22

for thumbelina

  to all ladies xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks Olive babe xxx


----------



## sammy75

good luck for testing day thumbelina.


----------



## olive22

thumbelina -                 and                   for you xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

thumbelina lots and lots of luck


----------



## thumbelina

Thank you sooo much ladies.. Im sooo scared xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

thumbelina were  you not tempted to test today


----------



## thumbelina

Bubblicious - This time I havent wanted to test at all. My otd is tomorrow by blood test and Sunday by pee test but hubby cant wait any longer. He just wants to get it out the way and said one day early shouldnt make any difference. I would be happy waiting until sunday or monday. Ignorance is bliss... lol xxx


----------



## bubblicous

i know what you mean though i have a feeling tomorrow you will be seeing 2 lines are you going to pee test before your bloods


----------



## thumbelina

Aww thanks hun.. Yes the clinic arent open to do bloods on a weekend so hubby wants me to do a pee test tomorrow.. I soo hope ur right. When is ur follow up?  xx


----------



## bubblicous

i will be on tomorrow to check on you its so exciting 

my app is monday    and t6hen hoping that if they have a recipent for me i will be starting aqgain end of july and fingers and toes crossed that will be me and i will get my bfp in aug (it would be nice)



fingers and toes crossed you get your bfp tomorrow


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks so much hun   

Thats brill you can be starting so soon. I have everything crossed that they will find a recipient for you quickly and it will be ur time.

xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Good morning lovely ladies   

Well I got up this morning and tried to pee but as usual when doing a test I couldnt. I finally managed to squeeze a few drips into a container and did a clearblue digital.

It took ages for the result to come up so I was so sure it would be a negative but after what seemed like an eternity the lovely words came up - pregnant!! 2-3 weeks     !!

We know it is early days but we are really over the moon. We have never got this far and are so grateful     

    and     

Love to all

Thumbelina xxx


----------



## olive22

WOOOHOOOOOO               Im sooo happy for you


----------



## jarjj

Thumbelina

Am stalking you hun (sorry) just couldn't wait for news!!!   

I just KNEW it was your time - AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU!!!!!         

MANY, MANY, CONGRATULATIONS and tonnes of   

          

Can you tell I'm a tad happy for you?! 

Joanne

xx


----------



## sammy75

a massive congratulations, so pleased for you.


----------



## thumbelina

Thank you soo much ladies   

Jarjj - lol - I love the stalking.. lol 

    to all.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## bubblicous




----------



## thumbelina

Bubblicious - Thank you so much hun.. I      u will get that lovely    in the next couple of months     

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## bubblicous

thumbelina - thanks so much, i had a feeling last night you were going to have a huge smile on your face all day today    cant wait to find out how many babies are in your bump


----------



## thumbelina

Thanks so much babe      xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Thumbelina

  on your    hunni.  Omg i'm sooo happy for you both.


Fi xxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone i hope i can join yous all , i was on a while back hoping to get started as soon as possible but i found it really difficult to find somone over here to egg share with , northern irelands not great for egg donation , i think its a disgrace to be honest, i waited a year and then lost the temper and phone care in manchester and they have been fantastic 
I have my app on 13 july to get drugs and have all the paper work done , so hopefully will start a week or to after the 13th 
I will have to read up on everyone and try and remember all the names lol 
loads of baby dust for yous all    

Thumbelina congrats on your BFP , bet your on cloud nine xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Fantastic news Thumbelina x


----------



## bubblicous

sweetchilli - welcome honey to the boards and good luck with your journey, how much travelling are you going to have to do for tx


----------



## Jo82

Fantastic news thumbelina!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi Bubblicious, hopefully not to much lol , it work out cheaper to fly for scans so just for scans and EC AND ET 
prob about five or six times at the most ,  prob end up being more lol 

I see your starting soon to , lets hope we both get are dreams of a BFP


----------



## bubblicous

sweetchilli - thats not to bad its utter rubbish though that you cant do it in NI terrible.  Yeah im starting soon finished my 1st cycle 2 weeks ago and i will hopefully start my 2nd end of next month fingers crossed we do both get our bfps


----------



## Mrs KG

Thumbelina - Massive congrats, it's wonderful news !!!!!!!!!!! I had a feeling you would be getting your    WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO                spin

Bubblicous - It'll be you next hun !   

Sweetchilli - Hiya, welcome to the thread, best of luck for your upcoming treatment


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone hope you are all ok,  how did your appointment go bubbles.
atm  this waiting to be matched is killing me but nurses promise they will ring within the next couple of weeks so hopefully not too much longer,  just really want to get some dates in place so i can arrange holidays with work.  
bye for now and will keep popping on now and again to see how you are all getting on.
sam.


----------



## bubblicous

sammy - i really cant believe how long your having to wait to be matched i think we started around the same time if im right well i got the ok in late march early april to share and im now waiting on my 2nd match its so bad how long you need to wait folk are crying out for eggies

mrs kg - any news from your clinic about a donor 

sweetchilli - hows things with you 

thumbelina - has it sunk in yet did your clinic do a blood test for ya 

everyone else - big hugs


afm - my appointment went well dr basically said it was just bad luck she said i did nothing wrong and could have done nothing more and is hopeful that it will work for us 
she said our chances of it working have stayed the same around the 54% mark if not more
basically next tx i will be on the long protocol and were still on track for starting end of next month basically my af is due next week and we will start 21 days after af arrives    well i will get my down regging injection then and hopefully will be stimming about 10 days after that    
im back at clinic on 9th of july to resign my donor consents and hopefully they will find me a recipent around then too and we will be good to go


----------



## sammy75

that's great news that you'll be cycling so soon also 9th july is my 35th birthday so hopefully i'll here from them by then, i'll do plenty of     for you that you'll be successful this time and you've got  your age on your side so positive thinking from now,  best of luck and i'll keep everyone informed as and when i hear anything sobye for now.
sam.


----------



## thumbelina

Thank you all so much ladies! I still cant believe it   

Bubblicious - Thats brill news about starting again      - It will be here before you know it. I went for a blood test yesterday which confirmed my pregnancy but didnt tell me the levels so went to my immune doc for a drip and had another blood test but it wasnt until 2 pm and it took 4 hours to get the results so I called my immune doc back at 6. He wasnt in the office but said he saw my results I had a really strong positive hcg and progesterone and he asked how many i had put back. I said two and he said he couldnt be sure but it could be twins!! and to call back today at 9am to get the numbers!! I cant believe it.

I wish all you ladies the very best of luck      and     

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## bubblicous

thumbelina - thats brill news sweetie

sammy - i have my fingers and toes crossed that you get your call very very soon


----------



## MD

Thumbelina - Just read your news. Congrats hun thats great so so pleased for you.        


Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies...hope your all OK


MD xxx


----------



## coweyes

Hi All sorry to barge in but have any of you had egg share at the Lister? or secondly at the ARGC?  I have been looking into both but esp the Lister, just wandered if anyone had any thought on it. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone and welcome coweyes i can't help with your questions but i'm sure someone will reply soon,well i am happy to say iv'e finally been matched and i am so excited hopefully it will work for both us. i should recieve my treatment planning appointment in the post by next week just hope it won't be another long wait.


----------



## Jode

Hi all


Just a quick one to say Congratulations to Thumberlina for you     this was just the kind of news I was hoping to see.


AFM - I got back home from my hols yesterday after having such a lovely time. I did drink some booze while away so now need to get back to being good. I have my baseline scan on tuesday so hopefully I will be able to start stims then.


I hope everyone else is ok, I have read all your updates but don't have time for a big reply today.


Jody


----------



## Jo82

I think we've been accepted for egg share    


We have had the letter confirming our consultant appointment for 20th July. Details of my blood group, request for DF's HIV/HEP B/HEP C results and request for me to complete the green form for matching details ready for the appointment! 


Hoping this means we can get started soon xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Jo82 -  Great news hun,  all go ahead soon then, how exciting, keeping everything crossed for you.  

Fi  x


----------



## thumbelina

Aww ladies thank you for your lovely messages. You have mein     

Unfortunately its bad news for me. My hormone levels stopped doubling as they should and I had a lot of pain. I was admitted into a&e as they thought I had an ectopic. They scanned me on Wednesday and saw two small irregular shaped sacs with nothing in plus I had ohss. My levels doubled properly yesterday and they called me in for a scan. One of the sacs was reabsorbed by my body and the other has grown a little but still too small and has nothing in. They suspect a blighted ovum. I need to go back on Monday for a scan to confirm. Then I would need to stop taking my meds, cycgloges and immune and prepare for miscarriage.

Life is so cruel. I cant believe I would have had twinnies.

I just want to wish everyone the best of luck for their tx.. Never give up hope.     and     

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Thumbelina - I am so sorry my darlin, my thoughts are with you and your dh, take care sweetheart.   

Fi.  X


----------



## thumbelina

Fi1 - Thank you sweetie and good luck for ur tx      and     xxx


----------



## bubblicous

thumbelinia - my heart goes out to you honey     so so sorry


----------



## thumbelina

Bubblicious - Thank you hunnii xxx


----------



## Jo82

I'm totally gutted for you. Life really is cruel. I hate that this can happen, to anyone but more so with people who have been through so much to get pg in the first place. My heart goes out to you, I know how truely heart wrenching it is and the waiting just makes it worse. 

If you need a chat please feel you can pm me. 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## coweyes

Hi all


I have been looking into egg sharing for a while.  But if i was honest i am not totally at ease with it, how do you get your head around it?  Maybe i am thinking too much about it it.  I would love to say that i am doing it out of the goodness of my heart, but tbh i am doing it to make treatment cheaper!  Also we can then afford to go to a better clinic and have more goes! 
My alternate concern if is my reciplicant gets pg and i don't, how will i feel then?  Have any of you had this feeling when you first started out? How do you get over them and how do you know egg sharing is the right thing for you, or is it ok for the convenience of it (eg cheaper tx) to over ride your emotions!


Sorry for all the questions, but just looking for some advise really. xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thumbelina    so gutted for you, it;s so unfair, thinking of you hun x


----------



## sammy75

hi coweyes, i am egg sharing also and i don't have a problem with donating my eggs in order to help someone else to have a baby but my circumstances are different as i have children which are now grown up and i was sterilized 9 yrs ago as me and my husband thought our family was complete so i choose to egg share basically because i thought if i'm going to have ivf myself then i wanted to help someone else at the same time i hope this makes sense to you, but you will really have to be sure that you are making the right decision for yourself, i have also chosen not to know if the reciepient gets pregnant.  i don't know what more i can say to help but have you spoken to a counsellor yet they usually help you in making this decision which i know is very hard.
sam.


----------



## coweyes

Sammy 


Hi thanks for your post.  No i have not spoken to a counsellor but know the clinic like you to before you start, and i would def need to discuss it with one.  My dh is ok with it, its just me who is concerned.  I did not know that you could choose to know or not? is this standard?


----------



## jarjj

Coweyes

We've spoke before    - how ae you?

I've e/s twice now - 2nd time resulting in my        - I have chosen not to find out if recipient's got pregnant until the yr is up and I'll contact HFEA - I TRULY hope they have though.        - without them paying for my tx there is NO WAY we could have afforded it and my gift of eggs and a potenital child is just a small way to thank them - I will FOREVER be grateful for this special    I'm carrying.  We unfortunatly lost her twin @13wks    which really hit us hard       (once we got over    of having twins).

If you still thinking about e/s MAYBE it's not the right thing for you - yes the money is BIG help, but like you say you have to think of it it didn't how would you feel.  My thought was if I didn't try it I wouldn't know if I'd get BFP or not and at end of day by e/s we all KNOW that it's possibility recipient could/will get BFP - that's name of game.

Hope I not waffled to much, 

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## coweyes

Jarjj, hi nice to talk to you again.

I just want to make sure that i can cope with what ever outcome/s.  think i may well go for it, as we have very limited funds, actually none since my dh lost his job!  I think its possibly one of these things that you can think far too much about.  I need to think about it make a decision and go for it.xxxxx

ps congratulations, you must be over the moon.xx


----------



## Fi 1

Coweyes - I came to terms with it all by just thinking about how I would feel if someone gave me the massive gift of hope, because really thats what were all doing is giving a couple hope, yeah we all do it for our own reasons aswell, i'm the same as you, I would never be able to afford to do a cycle without doing egg share as we just simply couldn't afford it, I have opted not to know if my recipient becomes pregnant.

Fi.xxx


----------



## jarjj

Coweyes

We are ECSTATIC    - taking one day at a time but SO SO grateful for this miracle baby I'm carrying.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## coweyes

Fi 1 and Jarjj


Thank you both for your kind replies.  I asked a couple of my friends and they were both quite negative about it.  But nither of them have IF issues, one has a child already and one is not bothered, maybe i asked the wrong people   .  I really want to do this hoping that it works for both of us, but i would not do egg share out of choice.  But maybe that's the same as a lot of other people?  I guess tbh i am a little freaked out by someone finding me in 18 years and saying that they are the egg i gave away.  Esp if i am not successful, scared that i will feel resentful!  Tbh its just a bit odd!!


But maybe these are all things that are healthy to think about and explore and just a process that i have to go to to make an informed decision? Did others think about things like this before you came to your decision.  The other big question i have is if my implicant gets pg and i don't and later on decide to adopt, would it go against me?  I know it sounds odd but the adoption agency may be concerned that someone could contact me in 18 years?  Or do you think it would not even cross their minds or matter Or am i just being stupid.


God i think far too much xx
Thanks xxx


----------



## coweyes

Sorry one other question.  Does the reciplicant technically pay for your treatment?  I know its not quite like that but do they pay an extra amount to have doner eggs?  Not that it really makes any difference but like someone else said they are paying for our treatment.  Also are their chances of succeeding the same as the person giving the eggs.  Eg me and my doner have the same rate of success due to her using my eggs? xxx


----------



## jarjj

Coweyes

At my clinic - recipient chances are slighter lower than donors of BFP -  I know when I was going to cancel (as made redundant) I was going to have to pay £1200 just for the drugs!!    .  The tx wasn't even costing me that much.  I don't know exactly how much recipients pay - but it's a lot as they paying for ours as well as theirs.  I worried all through my tx that recipient had paid out all this money with no guarantee of anything.  I worried I wouldn't respond to drugs, that I wouldn't get enough eggs to share then thinking bout other women and her waiting for call on e/c day to see how many/if any eggs she would get.  

I know a woman from my clinic (who shared) was told she had 16 eggs but when it came to e/c she had ovulated early so there was only 7 eggs and she kept them all herself (at my clinic if you told to expect 8 and get less at collection you keep them all) .  She is now pregnant with twins    - but just makes you think bout other woman who put money and emotions into trying/hoping for chance of baby.  It's a risk either way for donor and recipient - unfortunatly.  I can't imagine NOT being able to have a child with my own eggs - so must be something they have to come round to aswell.  

After the yr is up, we are going to contact HFEA to see if any births resulted from my donations.  I don't want to know until I had our baby girl born safe and well in our arms.  We want to know so, IF, we do get contacted in 18yrs we know that it's a possibility of it happening.

The counselling is REALLY good - makes you realise what it's all about and IF you can donate.

No-one said anything to me about sharing - really I'd be annoyed if they had - not to say they haven't said it behind my back.  We have been REALLY honest though and explained another woman CAN'T have children for whatever reason.  Early on in pregnancy I had lots of bleeding and problems and nurse @ A&E was talking to me- she was shocked and pretty much disgusted that I'd egg shared.  She was like "there is no way I could give my eggs away".  She really annoyed and upset me, she was all of 18yrs - obviously small minded.  Tried to explain I'm not giving away a BABY -it's EGGS - that womans hubby has to fertilise the eggs- she has to carry it to nourish it.  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## coweyes

Jarjj


Guess its got to be a huge deal for the donor and something that they would not do unless they were sure.  I have been looking into treatment at the Lister and had chatted to them a few times  It sounds pretty promising, except they don't like to put 2 blasto in a lady under 35, i explained that i had had several failed cycles and this is what my previous clinic suggested. Where did you have your treatment  to? xxx


----------



## jarjj

I had my tx at London Womens Clinic in Darlington - they got another clinic in London.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## coweyes

jarjj thank you, i am looking into the Lister, the only thing we will have to pay for is icsi 1300, which is really good.


I think the reason i am struggling to make a decision is that as we have been nhs funded until now, basically we have not had to make many decisions as its all done for you!  I quite liked it like that    It all appears rather scary now, having to make such big decision about our future, and the decisions i make will determine if we have a child or not.  Sometimes i still struggle and can not believe we are in this situation, feels very surreal that i want a baby so much that i could go through this, but holding my own baby feels more surreal.  Like something that happens to others    sorry feeling sorry for myself


Thank you so so much for your advise and kind words


----------



## jarjj

You are allowed to feel sorry for yourself.  IVF is a HUGE emotional roller-coaster.

lots of    

Joanne

xx


----------



## coweyes

Does anyone know how many goes at egg sharing you can have at the lister? and does this depend on either you or the other lady getting pg.


I am trying to find out some info on egg sharing at ARGC but struggling to contact them.  Has anyone had egg sharing with them? how much does it cost and, what is the criteria and how many times can you do it.  xx


----------



## sammy75

i think all clinics are the same where you can share up to three times but you can then go to another clinic someone will correct me if i'm wrong. the clinic i'm with is the recipient pays for all the ivf treatment except the **** fee and if you need icsi hope this helps.
sam.


----------



## coweyes

Sam


Thanks very much for that.  After a lot of thought about if egg sharing is for me i am beginning to feel quite exited about it! It does feel nice that i could poss help another woman and that's where i wanted my mind to get to, it that makes seance   .  I think we could afford 3 goes at egg sharing, but not three goes normally.


Just worrying not that we will not be excepted   , the worrying never stops.  


xxxx


----------



## sammy75

coweyes the worry still hasn't stopped for me i also  thought i wouldn't be accepted then i thought they wouldn't find a match and now i'm worrying about getting enough eggs it does get frustrating at times because i wish i could just  not think about it all the time. but i know i'm doing all of this for a wonderful reason and i just hope it works for myself and recipient.
sam.


----------



## sammy75

it's quiet on this thread lately, atm i have had a date for treatment  planning to go ahead for egg share and they are so back logged they can't see me until 12th october and then the nurse said it will be a further 3 month wait for egg collection so i'm looking at the beginning of next year i'm really frustrated  by it but i guess i should have chosen to go to an all private clinic just didn't want to travel too far from home for treatment,  just thought i'd get that little moan out the way as long as i get treated in the end that's the main thing. how is everyone else doing hope all is going ok with you all, bye for now.
sam.


----------



## Jo82

hey there everyone...

Well I've managed to think of something to finally write on the green forms ready for our appointment next week with the consultant  df has had his HIV, hep b and c bloods done but they won't even do them on the nhs here. He paid £71 ... Still cheaper than the clinic but still bloody nhs cutbacks. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Sammy....very frustrating about your clinic. It seems a very long wait given the shortage of donors in the country xxx


----------



## jarjj

Jo 

DP + I got out tests gone @ GUM clinic for free - GP wouldn't do them and clinic wasn't cheap.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Jo82

I did say to DF about the GU clinic but he has left it too late as we need the blood results for next Tuesday and he's not able to get there before then...typical man hey


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Thanks for all ur kind words xxx

jo82 - good luck for ur appointment     

sammy75 - Sorry your tx has been delayed..     2011 is ur year.

I hope everyone else is good.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi thumbelina, hope you are ok,  not many girls seem to post here lately wonder what they are all doing at the moment, what will your next step be or are you taking some time out?
sam.


----------



## thumbelina

Hi sammy75   

Im bearing up ok.. Just so fed up of the uncertainty. I mean I know its bad news but the epu is still making me continue with all the meds because my hcg is still rising slowly. I still have the pregnancy symptoms  when I went for the scan on Monday the sac was still empty.

I have to go for another scan on Wednesday and by then I should have closure. I have decided against a d&c. I have heard too many horror stories about them so am hoping my body will realise when I stop the meds and I can go naturally. If not I can have the tablets to induce miscarriage but I have heard horror stories with that too   

I do want to get started again asap but I need  to find a new job first and start saving again.

How are things going with you?  xx


----------



## Jo82

Thumbelina...  the not knowing is so hard isn't it, you can't even try to deal with it until you know for sure. I hope you get some closure soon. Even better would be some good news at the scan. Sending you loads of hugs. 

Hey sammy hope you're ok.

Afm: af is due this weekend so decided to do a test...BFN as always. I knew it would be but still feel disappointed. I guess with being more healthy, bd'ing at the right kinda time, af and ov being more regular I just hoped that this was our last hope. Not meant to be though. Hate seeing one line. 

Oh well acupuncture this afternoon...hopefully that will be nice and relaxing xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Jo82    - yes the not knowing is the hardest part.. Its just all a nightmare really      to you hun.. I know how dissapointing it is looking at the negative pee sticks even if you know there is very little chance of it being anthing else.. IF is the most evil thing ever.

Enjoy ur accupuncture. When are u starting ur tx? xxx


----------



## Jo82

You're right it is evil. I waited a week from knowing somehow something was wrong with the baby/babies until I started to bleed. Had the hcg result in between which confirmed I would m/c but waiting for it to happen was surreal. Brings tears to my eyes still. 

I'm glad there's still a chance for you. I think your right not to have d and c. A girl on another board was advised this, refused, a few scans later a baby appeared in the sac and then a heartbeat. Dr's couldn't explain but said some can be late starters for some reason. Think she had her baby a couple of months ago. 

Acupunture was good, she said my pulses were good but could tell I was due on. She did some balancing treatment to help me relax. I get a clicky jaw as I grind my teeth when not Fully relaxed, hopefully it will help that again as I've had the clicky jaw again since the m/c. 

I'm due to see the consultant on tuesday to talk about treatment, been told to have my green form completed so hopefully we will talk about matching. 

Sending you loads of hugs for the weekend xxx


----------



## thumbelina

Jo82 - aww thank you hunnii xxx What you have been through is awful.. its so sad that it happens to so many undeserving people  xxx

That is amazing with what happened to that girl.. a real miracle xxx

Im glad that accupuncture went well.. I think I may try it next time just for the relaxation. Its amazing what they can tell isnt it?

Aww good luck for Tuesday hun.. Will be thinking of you. You must let me know how you get on xxx

Lots of love hugs and     

Love Thumbeliina xx


----------



## sammy75

hi girls, i'm doing ok thanks just playing the waiting game but i am planning on redecorating in between work so hope it will take my mind of treatment a bit and waste a bit of time away lol.  i thought thumbelina if hcg rises then wouldn't it mean that a baby was growing? maybe we can hope to think so   ,  hopefully you  girls are coping with this stressful journey it's good to be able to post on this site it  can be a great help in taking away some of my frustrations as i know sometimes i get on dh nerves going on a bit. speak  again soon sam.


----------



## thumbelina

sammy75 - I hope that the time goes quickly for you.. it would be good to redecorate to take ur mind off things and then everything would be ready for ur bfp 

No in the case of a blighted ovum it takes a while for the body to realise that there is no baby anymore..Sometimes the body never realises The hcg is produced by the sac and placenta.. It would be nice to think thats y though   

I dont know what I would do without this site.. it has been invaluable..

Anyways I hope everyone else is good.

xxx


----------



## cleozulu

hi ya ladies just book marking as im hoping to do another icsi cycle soon but this time I want to do egg share xx


----------



## Jo82

Thumbelina...how are you doing?   have you been given any more info? 

Hi sammy

afm: had the appointment yesterday with the consultant and it all wen fine. He sounds really positive and even said we stood a chance at natural conception now. Last consultant was so negative and ven said we would need a miracle as our chances were so low   really
didn't like the last consultant for that and many other reasons. 

Had the call today to ask when we want to start and they have a lady in mind who they have mentioned it to and so just needed to confirm dates and do the official matching. The egg donation nurse is calling the lady back and if all is ok with her...which the nurse thougt it would be...then I will start injecting on day 21 of THIS cycle! So 9th August   It seems to happended so fast and the clinic are just so organisded...so refreshing from the last one! 

Not even told df yet as he's driving to work with a colleague so
asked him to call me back. Let the rollercoaster begin again xxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Ladies 

Hope everyone is ok

Not posted on here for a while, been waiting for the phonecall to start treatment, we have finally been matched !!!!!, sooo pleased and excited, also extremely apprehensive, possibly due to start in September, need to go and see the counsellor first then it'll be all systems go eek !!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone !

xx


----------



## MD

Mrs KG - I dont post on here much...however i often lurk as i am an eggsharer. Fantastic news that you have been matched!! sending you lots of    


MD xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi MD - Thankyou for your kind words, I would also like to say a BIG thankyou to you as without people like you people like me wouldn't get a chance at being a Mum    xxxxx


----------



## thumbelina

Hi ladies   

Cleozulu - We cycled on Summer dreamers.. Welcome hun and good luck 4 ur next cycle     

Jo82- Thats brill re natural conception and its brill u r starting tx soo soon...     

Mrs KG - Im so glad uve been matched... Good luck     

MD - How is ur tx going?     

AFM - Im even more confused now. I went for my confirmation scan for my "blighted ovum" yesterday and they found a yolk sac and fetal pole. This had never been seen before. I was supposed to be 8 weeks 5 days but the fetal pole is only measuring 3.8mm which is  normal for 6 weeks. They still dont think my pregnancy is viable as the sac is irregular, the fetal pole too small and the consultant also said that the sac is low down in the uterus. He never mentioned that before. I asked him what it meant and he said that it means I could miscarry. I now have to wait another week for another scan as this is the first time they have seen anything. The consultant thinks I will prob miscarry before then.. It would have been easier if we would have known one way or the other but this has been going on for 3 weeks with bad news then good then bad..It has been the most traumatic time in my life.

Enough of me moaning on.

I hope everyone is good 

Love thumbelina xxx


----------



## MD

Hi Thumbelina,


This really isn't fair for you...I bet its so hard being in limbo!! I'll keep     for you. Please little embie keep growing!!!


Try to stay strong hun and look after yourself (Keep resting!!)    


My treatment has taken a turn for the worst...My OTD is tomorrow....when i  woke up this morning i was spotting (Sorry TMI - It is brown blood but exactly what i get before AF) I was really upset so i did the HPT that my clinic gave me as i thought testing a day early will not really make a difference. A very faint line came up in the 'T" section after 1 minute and it slowly got darker. I didn't have to hold it to the light or squint to see it, it was definitely there however it was faint. I went back ten mins later and it was almost as dark as the 'c' panel but i know that you are supposed to discard the test after 5 mins. 


I have been told by my clinic to double up on my pessaries...so i will just have to be patient and see what happens   


Hi to everyone else   


MD xx


----------



## thumbelina

MD - Thank you sweetie - aww hunnii - Im      that ur bleed is implantation bleeding. It sounds like it is as its brown blood.

Are you going to the clinic tomorrow? Will they give you a blood test? Im     for you hunnii     

xxx


----------



## MD

Thanks hun...My clinic wont do bloods unless the spotting gets worse. They have just told me to carry on with pessaries and retest on Saturday   


xx


----------



## thumbelina

Awww.. Im thinking of and      for you sweetie xxx


----------



## Jo82

Thumbelina...thinking of you chicky and   for good news for you. You
must be going through hell, you are such a strong woman though and I just hope
that you get a fantastic surprise at your scan. 

MD...sorry to hear about the spotting. I also had that when I got a bfp and had to double up the pesseries. It stopped around test date for me but was exactly like start of af and had the cramps to match. Only difference I felt was dizzy but as I was on nights it may have been sleep depravation as I felt the same this week. Hoping you get a nice strong bfp xxx


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - huge congrats honey on being matched woooohooooooooo im doing a little dance for you just now septmeber will be here before you know it

md - fingers crossed the spotting stops and you get a huge shiny bfp tomorrow it sounds like you had a s slight shiny one today which is fab 

thumbelina -     aww honey i hope things become more clear next week


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - Thanks so much, can't believe I'll be starting soon, we have an appointment mid august to see the counsellor then should be all systems go after that so probably be September starting, I'm soo excited, it's felt like an absolute age waiting but we are finally here, are you looking at starting again in September or is it October ?

Hi Thumbelina - Sending you lots of        and        for good news   

Hi MD - Sending you lots of        for a sticky BFP -   

Hello to all the lovely ladies

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

mrs kg - were not cycling again until next year    my dh lost his job this week with no redundacy pay he was 2 weeks off qualifing    he has a job interview in orkney on the 6th of august so it looks like we could be moving there so with all that going on we wouldnt be able to do tx before the start of next year, and then it would interfere with our holiday next year so we have said next april we will do it again, were staying at the same clinic we will just come down to do it 

fab news again that your starting i cant wait to follow your story xx


----------



## soph79

Hi everyone,

I'm new around here and wanted to say hello . We've been on the egg recipient list for a while and amazingly we're going to get our first round of DE-IVF soon. The hospital called me two weeks ago and told me that a matching donor was now available!! I have an appointment on the 02 August for all the paperwork and some "fresh" tests (already done so many...). Then hopefully the Tx should start in the second half of September!!!! 
I'm starting to get a bit nervous and reading lots to try to prepare as best as possible. I'll certainly come back with a few questions soon .

Sending lots of love to all and speak soon xxx

Soph


----------



## jarjj

Soph

Wishing you LOTS of luck with upcoming tx.       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Hi All,

I am new around here too. I am going to be a donor  on ES soon with LWC Cardiff.
I am really nervous, even though it is not my first attempt at IVF.

Soph - We sound like we have similar dates - think mine is end of Sept, as due to start pill any day now. How do you feel? I am excited, and feel so happy that someone wonderful can help dh and I have a chance at our family, and feel honoured to be able to help them achieve their dreams. But at the same time I am so nervous as I have no support network - dh and I lost all our family years back - and don't really want to talk to friends as it was so hard after our previous BFN's.

Hoping to get to know you all some more.
Sue


----------



## loulou78

Hi all
I hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm new and have been accepted to egg share and am due to start the pill the middle of august, I'm excited as well as being a bit nervous.
I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing our experiences x


----------



## jarjj

Sue and Lou

Wishing you LOTS of luck with tx       

 

Joanne

x


----------



## soph79

Jarjj - Thanks a lot Joanne  

Sue33 - I'm not sure of the exact protocol yet I'll know in just about a week!! I guess we'll be doing our Tx at very similar times indeed. We're doing the treatment at CRM Coventry. I've added myself to the September/October cycle buddies so maybe see you there too!! Hope this Tx will be the lucky one for you  
I'm really excited too but at the same time I am also starting to freak out . The decision to go through DEIVF, though our only option, was quite a difficult one to come to terms with (mostly for me). I am so grateful of lovely women like you who agree to egg share / donate. 
I know what you mean about how difficult it is without support. I still have my parents but don't really talk to them about it as my mum always end up saying something really insensitive without realising it... I have some good friends I did talk to but it's difficult for them to relate to what I am going through. 
I guess that's why we all come here to talk/chat 

Speak soon xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks Soph I have joined so see you there!
I am grateful of places like this so we can talk. 
What's your clinic like?
Take care and good luck.


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Bubblicous - I'm sorry to hear about your DH job, fingers crossed he gets the job that he's going for on the 6th, you don't need that kind of pressure when going through treatment, at least by the start of your next treatment you will be relaxed and ready to go. We are going away for a week end of August so we should be all refreshed and ready to start in September, cycles permitting   

Hi Soph79 - Welcome to the thread, I am also an egg recipient, good luck with your treatment, we may be starting at the same time ! I have to see the counsellor in August and then we'll start when back from our week away.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies 

Take care and good luck to all !!

xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya Ladies


Just to give you all an update .............



We have our debrief appointment at the fertility clinic on the 4th of August and then we go to see the egg share co-ordinator on the 5th of August (pity we couldn't have both appointments in one day, but oh well at least we got them now). Me and my hubby have booked the 2days off work so we can also finish decorating our hall way and put a wood floor down in our front room....... busy busy busy .................


Hope all is well with you all


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Cleo - Is your ES with the same clinic?


----------



## soph79

Sue33 - My clinic is quite good, it's CRM Coventry. They are driving me a bit crazy when I try to contact them as they do not answer their phones  (and I got 3 different lines for them!!!) but except that... I've read some good feedback on here and for the moment I am quite happy with how my pre-treatment has gone. Most the docs are good, they were putting us with some different ones everytime!! That was NOT good. There is one very bad one I saw and I had to basically read the stuff for him. He also was looking at the file of somebody else on the computer and talking to me as if they were my results  !!! So that one is a no no but all the others . All the nurses so far are also very nice. I'll be able to tell more about the behind the scene soon hopefully!

Mrs KG - Looks like we might have similar dates indeed. I'll know a bit more on monday, but it mostly depends on our donor as I think they want to do the tx late September. We're also going away but for 3 weeks beforehand for work (I thought that with my luck they would want to do the treatment then when they called me!!...).
We've already done the counselling way back in December. All of those guys are different but for me I did not enjoy the woman we talked to. There was some interesting views and opinions but she succeeded to make me feel more depressed and bad about myself than I already was before and to me that is not what counselling should do. I don't think she was particularly good though and she must have learnt counselling 101 with just repeating "and how does that make you feel". We joked about that with my partner for a long time afterwards. Anyway I don't want to be all scary about the counsellor  hope you'll get a good one because I think that in that case it can be really beneficial.

Cleozulu - That's going to be a busy two days off work!! If you feel like you want to continue the decorating, I've got quite a bit of painting to do here too  

  and   to all

(re-reading my post I sound like a good old ranting thing!! I'm not I swear , I'm actually really happy of how our journey has gone so far, mostly when I read on this forum of the hard time some other people have had. Next post will be all   and no  , promise!!  )

Soph  xxxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Soph - Sorry to hear how your counselling session went, in what way did she make you feel depressed and bad about yourself ? what kind of questions was she asking you ? my appointment is on 11Aug, we have the consent forms to read through and sign too so we'll drop those off when we go for our appointment. Depending on my donors cycle and mine we should hopefully be starting sometime in September but then I suppose it also depends on if they have a holiday booked or not ?    fingers crossed for September   

Hope everyone else is ok   

Take care

K      xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Soph - I am glad your clinic is basically good. What on earth did the dr say when you pointed out the notes werent yours? That is shocking!   about the counselling you seem to have had a bit of a rough ride hun xx

Mrs KG - I am butting in on your convs sorry. Like Soph my counsellor asked 'how does that make you feel' a little   but for me she said it at the right parts where I hadnt anticipated that r thought in depth about. In our session we were told what our options were, what would happen if failed/too little eggs etc, and then we talked about us and how we came about our decision to ES.
It was all very nice, and I think they are just trying to gage that your not unhinged, emotional, thought things through etc.

The one thing that did come out of my session was that if I don't have enough eggs at EC then we have the choice of going ahead and paying, or giving up the lot and getting a free cycle (no ES) after. Anyone else's clinic doing that? I thought it was a really good idea.

Sue


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Sue - No worries ! the more input the better    I was kinda wondering what things we would chat about, I'm a recipient so not too sure what they'll ask, I have a friend going through as an eggshare donor at the moment and she is going to donate all hers and try again if she doesn't produce enough eggs, if she doesn't donate she can keep them herself but will be unable to egg share again, not sure what my clinic do, I'll ask when we see the counsellor. Good Luck Sue and thankyou on behalf of all recipients for being a donor   

xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Its nice to meet a recipient, I long to have chats about what the recipient is feeling/thinking.
I would think then they would talk about how you feel and cope with a child not biologically yours. With me it was how would I feel someone else having my biological child. In my mind once the eggs are shared they are the recipients pure and simple.
We also talked about how we would approach telling our child or if the child came looking.
This is something we have decided not to tell our child, but I thought I would write a heartfelt letter to my recipient and tell her how I feel, and what we will do so she knows our plans, thoughts and feelings. Not sure if they will pass it on, but may try.
How woould you feel if you got a letter from your donor?


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya ladies

*Sue33* yeah my treatment will be at Exeter again.

*Soph79* lol I think once I have finished decorating my hall way and layed the wood floor down in the front room i'm gonna then hang up my overalls hee hee hee.

Good luck to all xxxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Sue, I'm not sure how I would feel if we got a letter from our donor, suppose it depends on what it said ?, I'd definitely be intrigued and I'd want to thank the donor for the wonderful chance she has given us.

We've spent a lot of time thinking about the fact that the child would not be biologically mine and have come to terms with this, we really want a child and this will be our final try. I've done quite a lot of reading on the donor conception network website and that has helped us to decide on telling the child, my personal opinion is "honesty is the best policy".

When do you start your next treatment ?

   xx


----------



## soph79

Hi there,

Sue - I'm not sure if my CRM would pass a letter from the donor to me, but I think that as Mrs KG said, it depends a bit what the letter said. I think that everybody who needs to go through being an egg recipient has had to think about it so much. Not to say that people undergoing other fertility tx do not, but having to come to terms with the fact you "alone" as a being cannot have your own children and will not continue the family line is quite a traumatic experience. Accepting this and moving forwards takes quite a lot of soul searching and personal reflection so I wouldn't be worried they would not love and cherish any potential baby resulting from the tx, if I'm explaining this right.

Sorry didn't mean to go into philosophical discussions there but that's written now 

My biggest news is that we went to the setup appointment for my very first treatment this morning!!! 
Our matched donor is an altruistic donor, not undergoing tx herself but wanting to help other women. I am sooo grateful and amazed of the kindness of people. Couldn't believe our luck as as well as this the few other people in front of me on the list did not match some of the details of this donor. I got her brief description, physical features, and she is basically exactely like me with height-weight-eye and hair/skin colours!!
Had to be vampirised again and swabbed etc but was so over the moon that I didn't care (never had ay pb with needles though, I'm quite lucky for that...)
Got a list of medications longer than the dictionnary (all of them already bought at the hosp pharmacy and safely tucked back home. I just couldn't wait... Now just need to wait for the green light to start in September.

We've had a good chat with the nurses and she recommended a few things they were doing at the clinic, namely single embryo transfer instead of two to reduce the risk of multiple pregnancies and also going to the blast stage instead of just 4/8 cells stage for the embryo before transfer. I know it is all hypothetical for now anyway but still want to think about it and wanted to ask any of you who have had previous experience what you thought about it? Or even people without experience too, Anybody pwease 
My tx will start mid sept methinks and then full speed ahead in Oct if all goes well.

I know I need to stay pragmatic and that the tx has strong chances not to work, but I am so excited I can't stop smilling, still seems far away but also very close if you see what I mean.
My DP in his usual extreme chattiness just went "yeah it's good..." when I asked him what he thought about it and then went back to what he was doing before ...  Don't take me wrong that's him when he is really excited about something!!!!! Maybe need to take a bit of his calm...seems I get all the nerves and stress and he gets none, even his mum said a few years back that she's never seen him stressed in all his life  .

Oh yes one thing I wanted to add too, it's a bit of a term definition I wanted to precise, sorry I'm a biologist. I'm being picky but don't take that wrong. It's about some of the previous posts saying that the - egg donor is/egg recipient is not- the biological parent of the potential child. On this I don't agree. The egg donor is the genetic parent of the potential child, but the recipient IS the biological parent. I know that some consider it the same but it's a very important distinction. I do not want to lessen the importance of the donor in any way as being a recipient I am ever so grateful to them. But the recipient is going to go through the pregnancy and "biologically mature" the genetic material, i.e. the embryo transfered back, into a lovely plump little baby . A lot of the future baby depends on this pregnancy stage, if not as much as the donated egg itself.

OK after this ever so long post I need to go and do a bit of work now oops!

Plenty of love and hugs to everybody, speak soon xxx

Soph


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Soph - Thanks for that, makes me feel a lot better and relieved to know that biological and genetic are different things, it's hard enogh like you say to come to terms with the fact that you need a donor and yes, I too had to do a lot of soul searching to make sure it was what I/we wanted. So the fact that I am biologically connected is wonderful news 

Your clinic sounds like mine, it's either 1 at Blast or 2 if 3day transfer. I personally have had 2 placed and 1 placed and both worked, perhaps not resulting in a live pregnancy but as far as clinical IVF stats are concerned our IVF worked both on a fresh and a frozen cycle, I was very unfortuante with the first 2 as 1 implanted but it was ectopic and then the frozen embryo I miscarried, so let's hope it's 3rd time lucky !!

Lots of love to all !!








xx


----------



## Jo82

Hey girlies...nice to see the board busy! 

Needing some   feeling really aprehensive about doing it all again. We have had so many things not work out I feel I'm almost doomed in some way. Tried talking to df but he
was just like soph's dp...mine was like well it's exciting isn't it..we might have a baby (never mind all the tx issues, lining issues, sperm issues, and m/c)   guess he just doesn't stress like me and he's always optimistic...no matter what! Good I guess yet damn frustrating lol 

Paid for our tx today and being delivered my drugs wed am. Start down-reg'ing on Monday   

I thought it might be easier this time round...maybe it is as I'm not worried about the tx procedures just the negative bits like a failure to develop, bfn, m/c. I do feel more chilled regarding time frames and scans etc so hopefully I will relax into it soon. 

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

A quick post as I am running late.

Soph - My clinic said to wait and see how good the eggs are before deciding. If they are 'super' eggs we will go with 1 and if not so 'super' then 2. This was their terminology. I like your definition, it means exactly I suppose what I was trying to say and feel  

Mrs KG - We think Sept, find out today - yay

Jo -   I understand your apprehension but as long as your ready we have plenty of support for you!


----------



## HattyB

Hi everyone I'm a DE IVF receipient due to having had ovaries removed.

Just wondering if anyone knows of any tips for recipents health prior to ET. I have heard lots about stuff like pineapple juice, milk, steak etc for those of you that are stimming prior to egg collection but nothing specifically about recipients?

I am taking pregnacare vitamins with folic acid, eating healthily and reduced alchohol to the occasional very small glass (1 or 2 units a week).
I love a morning cup of tea though!

Does anyone have a link they can signpost me to or any advice from their own experiences and clinics.

Sending out a lotta love particularly to those of you that are donating eggs or egg sharing


----------



## sammy75

hi hatty and welcome,  also hi to all other girls hope everyone is doing ok,  hatty i am waiting to egg share but as a door but alot of the girls on here say eating a hand ful of brazil nuts while stimming is supposed to help implantion so you would also be able to try this aswell, but apart from that you seem to be doing everything else, good luck sam.


----------



## LittleMissM

I think Brazil Nuts and Pineapple juice or core is for your womb lining.

Hey Hatty - I would say be fit, calm and as a recipient helping the lining like Sammy said wouldnt harm!

Good Luck
Sue


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya ladies


How are you all??



Our appointment went ok, but the nurse said because I had 11 follicle's, which lead to 8 eggs, but 3 weren't mature enough to use, then 3 didn't like being injected so they died which only left us with the 2 embryos (perfect embryos thou) but my eggs mite have an intolerance to being fertilized so they want me and DH to have another fresh cycle to find this out for sure.


DH said his is not emotionally or physically ready for our 2nd cycle yet so we have agreed to start again in January (5months aint that long away) Egg collection will be in march.


Sending everyone big hugs


xxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Cleo -   what about those 2 perfect eggs? What will happen to them? A break can be helpful. DH and I had 2 years off and it really helped - other things going on though!
Good luck,   

AFM - I have been having a terrible time with my clinic. I still havent got my plan and no one will call me   The messages I have left! argghh
Well I got a call last night, presumably after my last message that was a bit desperate and angry, it came through about 6.30pm and she said oh no need to worry I am on the case. I said what is wrong, and was told that the recipient wants to dig some more into my family history, and I may need further testing. No one has said this to me and it came as a shock.
I had a brother 17 months older than me and he was born with his heart having 2 chambers instead of 4 and died from the condition at 17 months. This was 1977, so no real heart ops on kids. Out of 5 children he was the only one affected and all children born thereafter are fine. I understand the recipients concerns but surely someone could have mentioned this to me.
She went on to say that as long as I am on the pill they can start me any time in tx, but I said I don't want to be on the pill longer than necessary and would rather stop if that is the case. 
So she said 'I am on the case don't worry' - yeah right - and arranged a  date of Friday 13th for me to call her back. Why have I got to keep calling? Oh and what a day  

I have been approached by someone about another new clinic and have asked for their details, I am seriously thinking of approaching them in the meantime and having a chat. Then sit down with dh, who is frustrated like me, and decide our options.

Hope everyone is well

Sue


----------



## soph79

Cleozulu - so sorry there might be some problems  I   it was just a blip on this tx and all will be fantastic next time. Have a rest, put all that on the side for a few month to recharge your batteries and take care of each other   xxxxxxx

Sue33 - oh that sounds sooo frustrating  . Try to keep calm and don't stress. I can't believe that so many clinics and docs get us all so stressed when it's a factor well known to have a really negative influence on fertility!! I don't know but it sounds to me as an excuse from the clinic. As a recipient I have only the knowledge about hair/eye/skin colour and height/weight of my donor, so I don't know how the recipient could want to "dig some more into your family history". Might be different at other clinics but it doesn't ring true from your clinic.
Hope all gets sorted soon and you can go forwards with your tx  

HattyB - last monday I had my appointment to sort out all the paperwork/new blood tests for my future tx and I asked to the nurse what I could do to maximise my chances. about all the pregnacare and etc. She basically told me that all was needed as I have a good BMI was a normal healthy diet, bit of exercise, no extravagance on alcohol and no smoking (I'm already doing all that so all ticks there).
The only thing she said to take as complement is folic acid (which I already take) and she added that there is so many things around and you could spend thousands of pounds on bits and pieces but that was doing very little if you already had a good diet. That said I think that eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice cannot do any harm (got some of the nuts and I eat some regularly). And drink good amounts of water each day.
The best is trying to stay positive and not stress (that I am not good at AT ALL!!!)  

Jo82 - best of luck for the start of your tx, those dp can be annoying with their calm can't they   

Plenty of love and hugs to all xxx

Soph


----------



## LittleMissM

Soph,   that's interesting, I think I am going to dig a little further. DH has said he doesnt really want to move clinics if we can help it - think he is trying to be practical about starting from scratch - but the stress is getting to me  

I am defo looking into tho - thanks for the info


----------



## HattyB

Soph, thanks that is really helpful, I am now in my second round of TX having failed to receive eggs the first time, so been on the health kick since June. I am fortunate that my BMI is 21 and I have pretty good eating habits anyway so that's very re-assuring.

We've all got to try and stay calm and not go too   but each stage is a hurdle and you;ve got to get past the check points as it were. I'm trying not to think about it too much except when I drink my special alchohol free wine!

have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## LittleMissM

Got a call this afternoon. It seems that my recipient is worried I am a carrier of congenital heart disease and wants me to be tested for it. I am not worried about that part as I know the test will be - we have been checked out after my brother and everything but either my recipient or the clinic wants to be sure.
So I have to be tested. Bloods on Monday but it takes 3 weeks   that means I have to stay on the pill for another cycle and it looks like tx will be pushed back by 3-4 weeks if not longer. As once the results are through the recipient will then have to sync with me, so we wait for her af  

It does dishearten me, and I am a little sad   I should be used to my hopes being dashed by now, but ever the optomist I try not to  

Hey ho...that's life isnt it. The only thing I am a bot miffed at is that the clinic say I have to pay for the test which is £205. I will be speaking to them about this on Monday though.

Have a great weekend everyone, sorry to be on such a downer!  

Sue


----------



## cleozulu

Sue33 the 2 good quality embryos was what we had on our last treatment in June, both were implanted into my womb on the 16th June but unfortunately I failed to become pregnant so Our clinic wants us to have another cycle (with out sharing) to see if there is something wrong with my eggs or weather it was just because I was on the bare minimum  of drugs.


Thanks Soph79 and I really do hope its just a blip, just gotta find £4,500 now, just wish it wasn't so expensive


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well ? How is everyone ?

We had our counselling session yesterday which went well, we also saw the nurse that's looking after us and she has said that our donor is already to go  !!! eek !! anyway looks like it'll be end of August beginning of September, I just need to ring on Day 1 of my next period and then we're off !! finally...... it's soo exciting, this will be our last attempt so fingers crossed        

Love to all and lots of        for everyone


K  xx


----------



## loulou78

Hi everyone   

I am an egg sharer and about to embark on our first IVF journey. I have spoken to my clinic today as I am on day one of my cycle and have been told to start taking the pill tomorrow so this is it this is where it all begins. Apparently our recipient has been waiting three years for a donor so I am now trying to look after myself to give us both the best chance of achieving our dreams. I am already worrying about number of eggs and quality as I suffer from endo and dont want to let my receipient down as I know she is relying in me. 

I just wanted to right this down as cant really talk to anyone about my worries as our family is so excited for us they dont really understand how i feel and why sometimes im so negative im just scared of getting my hopes up in case it doesnt work.   

Anyway its nice to know im not alone good luck to all either starting out or going through treatment.   

Loulou xxxx


----------



## Fi 1

Evening Ladies

Mrs KG - hey hun, how exciting not long to go now, keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart.   


Loulou - its all a bit of an emotional journey hunni,  unfortunately no matter how much people give you support they will never quite understand what we all have to go through,  but it is priceless having a good support network it makes everything more manageable when you've got people to laugh with about it all and people to cry with when your having a low day.  Good luck with everything hunni keeping everything crossed for your cycle   


with love and    to all.


Fi  xxx


----------



## HattyB

LouLou, you're doing an amazing thing.
Thank you from me and all the other ladies out there who don't have their own eggs.

Hatty xxx


----------



## jarjj

Loulou

Wishing you LOTS of luck with tx - hope you and recipient get BFP!        

I was constantly worried would I get enough eggs to share, would they be good enough quality and       that recipient got BFP.  I chose not to find out yet but will write to HFEA to find out he outcome. Hope and      and this very moment she carrying her own precious baby or 2        .

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining in!   

Dh and I have our first consultation for egg sharing at CRM London on friday 27th im so excited and so inpatient lol, just wqant to get started now!

Im apprehensive about what to expect and how long the whole process takes, i have got some copies of results from tests ive already had so hoping this will speed the process up!   

I am still trying to lose a little more weight and just doing everything i can to up my chances for me and recipient (when i have one).

Hoping to hear from u all soon!   

Carley x


----------



## sammy75

hi carly,  welcome to the thread,  crm are usually pretty quick with their egg share program so as long as all your results are fine you should be on your way pretty quickly, i am due  for treatment scheduling on the 12th october so hopefully should be booked in for egg collection december time, good luck and feel free to ask questions there are alot of girls which will be happy to answer them.


----------



## MrsC11

Hi everyone, im just waiign to start egg sharing at ninewells in dundee...is there anyone else attending this hospital, seems to be taking so long to get started!! x


----------



## sammy75

hi mrs c11, i'm not egg sharing at the same clinic as you but am egg sharing at ivf wales and it has been a long wait for me also i was accepted to egg share after all tests in march and was matched in july and have my treatment sheduling in october so i probably won't be booked in for egg collection until december so i fully understand how frustrating the wait is but you will get there in the end and i wish you all the best in your upcoming treatment and feel free to post any query you want answering as there are alot of women very happy to help on here.


----------



## MrsC11

tanks very much sammy75, been feeling a bit down all evening always when i seem to think about it but already feel a bit better after reading your reply   you're right it will come round an we will both get there think i need to start thinking more long term will probably help me deal with the wait.

thank you again, wising you all the best too..good luck xx


----------



## Carley

Hey Mrsc11 chin up sweet it's very frustrating all this it's such a waiting game!!!

I have my first app on fri but god knows how long it will take to find out if we even accepted and then to wait to be matched and then to finally start treatment it's all so frustrating i understand how u fee!!

Feel free to msg me anytime!!

Carley xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope you are all ok, good luck for your appointment tommorow carley and have you already had bloods done if not the only test that takes up to 6 weeks to come back is the chromosone test but all the rest come back within days so it shouldn't be to much of a wait for you, and there are lots of women waiting for donor eggs so you should be matched pretty quickly,  i waited three months but alot of the women only waited from 2 weeks so hopefully this will be the case for you,  i also think posting on here takes away a bit of the stress as we are all in the same position.

mrs c11 have you had any blood tests yet? because once all the tests are done you shouldn't have to wait very long so keep me updated and hopefully we could all end up cycling together, speak soon, sam.


----------



## Carley

Hey Sam i have had a lot of bloods taken already with gp some from 6 months ok which i have the copies of results to take with me tomo and some i had done last friday ( hiv, hep b and hep c) so still have to have the chromosone one hoping they will do this tomo then i just have to wait to c if ive been accepted then matched  hoping this won't take too long and that the time flies by!!!

What r u waiting on Sam?!?

Carley x


----------



## sammy75

waiting to attend treatment planning which is basically handing in all the consent forms and collection of the drugs but when you egg share you have to be put on the pill first for upto a month so they can sync you with recipients cycle so it is about 2mths in total for egg share cycle.


----------



## MrsC11

Hiya sammy and Carly

yeh i've had all my tests done and apprently been matched but dlinic forgot to test my amh levels so been waiting on that coming back for three weeks to see what protocol to start me on so should really be a matter of a week or two before i start but i've been thinking here so many times thinking im ready to go then something else takes another 6 weeks...but we are def very close!!!  hope you all good today  will all be worth it when we get our little babies eh


----------



## teresa b

Hi all
Hop ur all well. I haven't been on here for a while. Had BFN back in 2008, now doing egg share hoping to start my stims on Friday   
I am very nervous and scared of the thought of giving all the goods ones away but that's something I need to try and shut out. I am doing thid because I know how much I want children and how much it hurts trying to get them so god only knows how a women that can't produce her own eggs must feel   
Hopefully by doing this will give us both our dream   

xx


----------



## sammy75

hi teresa,  good luck with your treatment will follow your progress and welcome back,     that you will be successful this time, sam.


----------



## Carley

Hey all not great news for me, had 1st egg share on friday at CRM London they done a scan and found i had a cyst on my left ovary so the doc didn't do the blood tests accept AMH as i need to book in for another scan in 6 wks to c if it has gone or still there   .

I am completely gutted as i thought after that appt i would just have to wait 4 wks to c if i'd been accepted but now i have to wait 6 wks for scan and then start again!!!   

Feeling really low and sorry formyself at the mo!!

Hope ur all good!!

Carley x


----------



## coweyes

Carley


The same thing happened to me when i was just about to start my first cycle of icsi, i had to wait 2 months, also had the threat of an operation.  But i was lucky that it had gone, use this time to prepare yourself mentally and physically for your cycle.  Good luck.


----------



## sammy75

sorry carley, but i have read alot of women having cysts and they do dissappear but i understand how frustrating the waiting is, i had my first consultation in jan, when all the tests were done the in march was accepted to egg share, then i had to wait until july to be matched and now i am waiting to go for scheduling appt to collect drugs and start the pill but the clinic i am with is nhs hospital and they have now stopped taking on any self funded patients until next year because the are so back logged but i am hoping due to the fact i am already in their system to have treatment hoping it won't affect me, but i will just have to wait and see when i go in 6 weeks.


----------



## Carley

Thanku both for ur kind words sammy i hope u get to start soon i'll keep my fingers crossed for u! 

I just worry that this cyst could cause more probs or that it may b the reason for my problems!

If they can come and go so easily wat if it goes and comes back again and y has it not been noticed b4 now!!!

I had mild endo back last yr that was removed wat if it is to do with that. As u can c im a worrier but i cant help it!! :-(

xx


----------



## teresa b

Thanks Sam I will keep you posted...... Hopefully this is my time   

How's things with you ? 
x


----------



## sammy75

at the moment i'm just waiting to attend my scheduling appt in oct but hopefully things will move quickly from there so i'm hoping to cycle in dec if not looking at next year don't know how my recipient  is coping with such the long wait but we'll get there in the end.


----------



## Jo82

Carley...try not to worry about the cyst, they are very common and unlikey to be the cause of your problems. Most just decrease and disappear. I had one during tx last year and it went but had to d/r for longer. If you are worried then call the clinic but I think it's quite usual to have cysts as they can be from the follicals. 

All the best xxx


----------



## MrsC11

Hi Folks,

I just recieved my pakage trhough the post to say i have to start spray on second day of my period    i cant wait only ting is my husband and i were just supposed ot be doing ivf but te package has come through as icsi and we've never discussed this, cold my amh results have changed out treatment??  ha ha also i don't ever have periods so gonna have to phone  them and get progest to make me bleed first.  i go on holiday in a 10 days they ave said i can down regulate while away with th enasal spray anyone have any thought on this, have any of you had bad reactions...................im just desperatet og et started after such a long wait but dont wanna spoil our holiday xx

carley i understand your frustration and dissapointment my treatment as been delayed several times dut to cysts but they do always go, from now on i am trying to just look for end result instead of getting my hopes up for things happeneing at certain times its only way i can cope just now     x


----------



## sammy75

hi mrs c11, icsi is used when the sperm count is to low to do normal ivf so they will inject a single sperm into the egg themselves rather than leave a few thousand with each egg to see if they fertilise themself, also the spray apparently can give you headaches but apart from that i don't think they cause any major side effects, also with the isci there is usually a £1000 charge for this at my clinic so i would give them a ring to check. sam


----------



## LittleMissM

MrsC - There are lots of reasons for ICSI. Normally it is issues with the swimmers. Its not just count, it can also be if they stick together, low motility etc. My dh has excellent count and quality but they are a little clumpy and so we have to use ICSI for this issue.
You may want to ring and check as you have to agree. Our Dr went through the process of ICSI - They chop off the tail of teh swimmer and inject it into the egg manually, and we were shocked at how abrupt it sounded, but we have no choice. It is  worth a chat just to ask. If you don't have to and you make that decision then go for it, but if they say you should then ask them why. You could try a 50/50 approach. It all depends the reasons.
Your AMH wouldn't suggest you need ICSI.

Good Luck
Sue


----------



## daisy-may

hey girlies ... havnt posted on here in a while but wanted to say i got a BFP and hoping tomorrow to find out if my recip got one too       


it would be the most amazing thing if she did ......


please please please stick for my recip too ....


daisy xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

congrats daisy, think everyone may have forgot about this thread it is very quiet atm but i do keep checking now and again.


----------



## jarjj

Excellent new Daisy   

Hope your recipient celebrating aswell            

 

Joanne

x


----------



## daisy-may

thought id reply  and say my recip was not successful this time ....


cant help feeling sad for her ...


woudl have been amazing for us both to have had the BFP,


whoever she is ..... sending you some huge hugs xxxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Thought I would come and say hi as (hopefully) just starting my egg share journey. I am single and 30 - mr right just never came along so am doing this on my own. I have been having treatment for over a year now with 1st natural and then medicated IUIs - but after 8 failed cycles the clinic now feel i need to move to ivf. Am hoping that egg share will help with costs, but also allow someone else their miricle baby too (the clinic have pts who have been waiting years!).

Had a cmv test today as they currently have only cmv negative recipients waiting - have to ring on friday for the results, so keeping everyting crossed for a negative   .

Congratulations Daisy-May on you bfp - such a shame for your recipient (but maybe they got to freeze some embies and may have better luck with FET)

Love and luck to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Krissi - Welcome to the thread, I am currently undergoing eggshare as a recipient and my egg provider is CMV positive but I'm negative did your clinic say why this matters ? mine don't seem to think it makes any difference    but you've got me thinking now 

xx


----------



## Jo82

Daisy...sorry your recipient didn't get a bfp. I haven't really thought about mine up to yet. To engrossed in my own 2ww I think but I hope she is doing well. 


Krissi...good luck with your cycle and it's a wonderful thing that you are doing...it makes it all seem even more worthwhile. 


xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Mrs KG - the nurse told me there is a "theoretical risk of transmitting the virus to the recipient" - not really sure how high the risk is or what the consequences would be - sorry i can't be any more help - really hope i haven't worried you - i am sure your clinic know what they are doing   .

Krissi x


----------



## LittleMissM

Hi All,

Most people are CMV positive after having been exposed to the herpes virus via things like coldsores etc.
I am CMV positive after havng cold sores since the age of 8 so we werent that suprised and neither was my clinic when it came back +
I think they prefer to match negative with negative and so on, but I dont think it is a major problem as like I said most are positive anyway. The HCMV virus is most frequently transmitted to growing feotus' and I think if your + you will have the antibodies already and if - no need to worry as neither will have it.
Not sure if pg if they can safeguard against the feotus getting HCMV.
But if your concerned now speak to your clinic hun.

Sue


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Krissi - Thanks for your reply, you did worry me a bit but it's not your fault, I'm glad you've told me because my clinic haven't explained the implications of mixing a negative and a positive, I'm waiting on a phone call from their embryologist to explain, fingers crossed all will be ok.

Hi Sue - How are you doing ? did you get my PM last week or maybe it was the week before ? thanks for your info, as I've said to Krissi I'm waiting on the clinic getting back to me and I've also emailed the HFEA because it was on their website that I read they don't mix positives and negatives, I'm negative, wouldn't you know it ! most people are positive but not me, I have to be different  here's hoping all will be ok and the clinic give me some answers

xx


----------



## sammy75

hi mrs kg, at my clinic they expained it in great detail and also expalined that the risk of infection was very slight but as i'm donating and i'm positive they said it would be up to the reciepient to chose to go ahead with a donor but you should have been asked, hi to everyone else, speak soon sam.


----------



## LittleMissM

Mrs KG - No I didnt   the last PM I got was 9/9/10.
You should be ok, but if youw ant reassurance then defo speak to the clinic or the HFEA like your doing.
PMA and   and   hun
PM me anytime  

Sue


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Sammy - Thanks for your reply, an embryologist from my clinic rang me and explained everything but I've asked him to put it in writing so I can show DH too.

Hiya Sue - Thought I'd bored you  only kidding  thought it was weird that you'd not replied and it's been quite busy at work so don't get much chance to go online, as I said to Sam the embryologist has explained everything but I've asked him to put it in writing, he also said that CMV doesn't affect the ovaries, it's all soo confusing especially when you are on the DR drugs don't know if I'm coming or going ! but he also basically said that the risks are minimal, hope he sends the letter asap. How's things with you ?

AFM - Baseline scan on Tues ! eek hope everything is as it should be, I'm worrying now because I've had no hot flushes and I did last time maybe it's because I was at a different stage in my cycle then oh well, all will be revealed on Tuesday

Sending lots and lots of            to everyone !!

Take care

xx


----------



## sammy75

glad you have had reassurance mrs kg and good luck for baseline you will be on your way to that bfp in no time and i'll keep checking for your updates.    .


----------



## LittleMissM

You never bore me hun   thought you were a little quiet  
Hope the baseline scan goes ok. I have my 1st stimm scan tomorrow and I am so nervous, I am on such a lower dose of meds than my last tx and IUI as I was classed as a poor responder then. But they say my AMH is good and the weight loss must have helped - 3 stone loss - but I am so so nervous that I wont have many eggs. Especially as its Egg Share   OOooh I need some PMA!!!  

Sue


----------



## Mrs KG

Sue - Sending you loads and loads or PMA for tomorrow               

Let u sknow how you get on


----------



## LittleMissM

I will hun thanks   

Sue


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

So so sorry to have worried you Mrs KG    - glad you've had some reassurance from the clinic   . Really hope all goes well with your scan         

Love and luck to all on treatment, Krissi  xxx


----------



## teresa b

Hi all

well my 2ww has begun had ET yesterday so all I can do now is hope and prey for BFP.........

Teresab


----------



## Fi 1

Mrs KG - How did your baseline scan go hun??

Teresa b - Good luck with your 2ww hun got everything crossed 4 u.     

Sorry Ladies havent been on here in like forever, hope you dont mind me popping in.  

Fi.  xxx


----------



## teresa b

Thanks Fi
God I hate waiting!!!! Every single little thing I think is this normal or not   

Are you cycling ?? If so wishing u luck   

Teresa


----------



## Jo82

It was negative for us today on OTD. Hoping our recipient had better luck xxx


----------



## teresa b

Jo82 so very sorry to hear your sad news    Don't ever give up xx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Krissi - No need to apologise, I'm glad I read it, it's been explained to me now by our clinic so all is ok     

Hi Teresa - Sending you lots of        and        for your 2ww stay positive   

Hi Fi - I'm really well thanks, how are you ? my blood results have come back ok today, was expecting them to ring tomorrow with the results but they are going to ring back tomorrow to advice me what dosage of HRT I'm on, just hope all is ok with my lovely egg provider   

Jo Sorry to hear your news, as Teresa said please don't give up


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone hope you all ok,   to jo really sorry, good luck to everyone else with your cycles, atm not much longer  for me now and hopefully i'll be on my way, bye for now sam.


----------



## MrsC11

Hello,

Could anybody please tell me how many days you are for normally on stimulating injections after nasal spray before egg collection, thank you xx


----------



## sammy75

usually about 11 to 14 days but someone will correct me if this is wrong.


----------



## teresa b

Thanks Mrs KG
    All goes well for you too       

   xx


----------



## MrsC11

thanks very much x


----------



## Fi 1

Hey Ladies

Teresa b -God yes hun every twinge every anything you will think is this a sign?  believe me its completely normal sweetie,  I did one cycle of icsi through nhs in '08 BFN, then did egg share at Exeter in July another BFN, wanted to go again straight away as though it would be better to get straight back on the horse so to speak, but, they are short staffed so have stopped doing egg share until Jan/Feb,  I am really gutted, just hoping they get it all sorted before then. 

Mrs KG - Really glad your bloods came back ok hunni,  not long now then fingers crossed, I'm ok thanks as above just really gutted that cant do another tx yet,  I swear no one understands all this nor do they want to understand if I try to talk to my family or friends about how i'm feeling they just say never mind it'll happen if you just need to relax about it all aggggghhhhh how annoying do they not think I would relax about it if I could!  Classic from my mother in law the other day she said well theres loads of people out there who don't have kids and at least you dont have any disease or something wrong with you! honestly what a weird comparison, basically people just think get over it, its weird but i just wish that they perhaps had to wait a little while before they had kids, like just enough time to know what it feels like and what that need feels like, but because it came so easily they don't understand!  OMG soooo sorry for a rant hun didn't expect that to come out.  Hope you didn't mind the moan sweetie. 


Fi  xxxx


----------



## Mrs KG

Hi Fi - Yes, I completely understand, I don't think people realise until they've been through it themselves, it's very annoying. When do you think you'll be starting again ?

Take care


----------



## teresa b

Hi Fi

Thanks hun just drives u    cause you don't know what's good sign and what's a bad sign, or if we should even get any syptoms!!!

I know exactly what you mean about people not understanding and saying the wrong thing. It's terrible when you get BFN. My first cycle in 2008 was BFN and I remembering feeling like everyone around me was preggers except me 
People that have chidlren and can fell naturally eally do not understand our pain......... I remember one of my freinds saying think urself lucky u don't have kids u can do what u want when u want!!!!!!! I kindly shut her up by quoting something I read in the fertility clinic......... There is only one thing more painful than having a child.....Not be able to have a child 

I really hope everything works out for you in the future and stay    that 2011 is your year.

xxxx


----------



## MaisieMoo2

Hi there

Is egg sharing Chrissie - how did you manage to get your IVF for free.  We have been quoted at the Wessex 4000 to 4500 quid compared with Woking which is 500.  Is this right?  We are donating our eggs - wanting to share them with someone else in the hopes of us conceiving ourselves.  Thought everything came at a reduced rate.

Very confused!!!

Maisiemoo


----------



## teresa b

Hi Maisiemoo

We were looking at £4000 but because we egg shared and only paid £2000 and nearly £1000 of that was because we also needed ICSI.

Hope this helps
x


----------



## LittleMissM

Maisiemoo - I think it depends on each clinic. At mine we pay for HFEA fee, ICSI and bloods. Total cost has been about £1000, but at another clinic near me there is no cost (wish I knew earlier) only the consultation fee of £100. It may be worth looking around hun.

sue


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Maisey Moo - At Bourn Hall if you are an egg share *donor* treatment is free but you have to pay for all initial tests (approx £600). I wonder if the figure you have been given is for an egg share *recipient*?? - cos thats really expensive if not 

How is everyone currently cycling?

AFM CMV test came back negative. Have now had an AMH check on Wednesday (hoping that should be fine as 13 months ago was in the optimal fertility range) - if all ok then on to counselling 

Love and luck to all, Krissi x


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, i'm egg sharing and i have my treatment free, there is a few clinics that offer this and i know that lwc have just started doing this aswell, so like the other girls have said look around and if you can travel a little bit further then it might be worth changing clinic maisey, also i even had all blood tests free also whch i was expecting. good luck to everyone cycling atm and best wishes for those still waiting, bye for now sam.


----------



## Jo82

Hi there...well after our  I have just found out that our recipient got a  It's strange...despite feeling disappointed for us, I'm glad for her and pleased to know my eggs aren't dodgy. I still feel quite distant from it and don't see the eggs I gave away as babies at all. She has got her scan in the next few weeks so I will be able to find out how it went and I can find out whether she had a successful pregnancy and what she has. Think I will just find out how her scan goes and then leave it at that. xxx


----------



## Bunny Face

Hello Ladies, 

I havent posted for a long time, but ready to join in again!!

My 3rd IVF/ICSI (6th treatment) will be an 'egg share' - I've had the blood tests and now just waiting for results. 

I just want to get started - why is there so much waiting involved with fertility treatment...Grrrr


----------



## teresa b

BFN for me again    devastated


----------



## Jo82

Really sorry teresa. It's truly devastating isn't it. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## sammy75

so sorry teresa, take care.


----------



## teresa b

It really is soul destroying..... even more so when friends and family are pregnant too   

We are going to try again as soon as we can, the clinic said 3mths........ This is the only thing that we make our lives complete and we will never give up on it   

Thanks girls


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news Teresa    - take good care of you during these difficult weeks to come   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## teresa b

Thanks Krissi


----------



## sammy75

well girls i thought i'd let you know how it went today and to my shock they decided to skip putting me on the pill and start dr on 21st oct with ec prov booked week 29th nov, hope everyone is doing ok and i'll keep checking in on you all.


----------



## kizzi79

Wow Sammy - so exciting that you can get started so quick - really really really hope this is the one for you         

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## sammy75

thanks krissi, what is happening with you at the moment are you still waiting to hear about egg sharing or just waiting for dates?


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Sammy - I have had my CMV test (that came back negative which is what all the current recipients on the waiting list at my clinic are) and my AMH came back fine, so am currently awaiting an appointment for counselling, then if they are happy I can go for the genetic screening - then fingers crossed be matched with a suitable recipient and get going... I'd really like to aim for treatment in january (or next week preferably   ), but have a nasty feeling that's a little too hopeful!

Have all your drugs come through - not long now   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## sammy75

hi krissi, i have all my drugs ready in the fridge it feels odd being excited about sticking needles in myself but it will be well worth it if i'm successful, i don't think it should be too much longer for you but i like the optimism of next week lol.

hi to all the other girls if you are still posting on this thread     that we all get the outcomes we wish for.


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck for tomorrow Sammy - you must be so excited about getting started   .

AFM have my compulsory counselling session on friday - then hopefully genetic screening tests sometime in the next couple of weeks (can't book these till 24 hrs after the counselling session in case you change your mind...)

How is everyone else doing?

Love and luck to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi krissi, good luck for counselling session tommorrow hope all goes well and you should soon be starting, as for me the nurse rang me tuesday morning to tell not to start injecting today due the recipient needing a minor operation so she won't be ready for another 6 weeks, as you can imagine this upset me a bit but i understand that she needs the op in order for her to have the best chance of success so just have to wait for the phone call to give me new dates.


----------



## kizzi79

Sorry to see you are being delayed Sammy - it must be so frustrating   

Counselling session was fine, saw the same chap as when I started my iui - was surprised that he remembered me (still wonder if he has a secret stash of notes about what we talked about as a reminder, but he said not). He thinks that i rationalise too much and should allow myself to get more openly angry that my initial treatments did not work, something to think about, but have been deemed stable enough to move forward. So am off tomorrow for genetic screening... Then if all ok maybe be able to start look at being matched to a recipient (nurse i spoke to today thought maybe January/February to start treatment).

Love and luck to all waiting to get started, Krissi xxx


----------



## sammy75

glad all went good with your appt krissi, looks like we might be cycle buddies.  
hi to everyone else if you are still checking in now and then,      to all and     that we all have babies in 2011.


----------



## LittleMissM

Hi guys sorry to be absent for a while, needed some space after the fertilisation failure.

Spoke to my clinic today and they are trying to get my cycle and recipients cycle a match for next af in about 2 weeks, I hope we can as another months wait would be torture!

Sammy - Just saw your ticker about Xmas, you excited by any chance


----------



## sammy75

hi sue, thought if i concentrate on countdown to xmas then it would seem quicker for my recipient to be ready which will be before xmas i'm hoping. i also can't wait to trim up i love just having the glow from the tree lights it's very cosy.
good luck with your next cycle     you get that bfp for xmas, sending you all


----------



## LittleMissM

I love xmas too, I love trimming the tree as well. Its my most favourite thing.
DH keeps saying it will be so lovely and manic when we get a little one - bless him!

Thanks for the well wishes, based on my dates they would fall on xmas day   dont think the clinic will open though   so it may just be after. I dont mind not drinking over this time.

Do you have any idea on dates yet?

Sue


----------



## sammy75

was meant to start down regging on the 21st oct but had a phone call to tell me that the recipient needed minor surgery and won't be ready for 6 weeks so just have to wait for phonecall when she is ready.


----------



## LittleMissM

So you may start mid to end of December? Thats not too far away.
I am on tenderhooks waiting on my call, wish they would hurry up!


Sue


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies i hope u dont mind me joinging in i haven't been on this thread in a while but as it's getting closer i thought it be good for me to say hello.....!!!!

So hello   ... I am waiting to hear back from CRM London to see if ive been accepted, it's been 2 wks since i had all my bloods taken so im hoping it wont be too much longer!!
We've had quite a lot of delays due to cysts so im hoping to get accepted and get started!!

Looking forward to hearing from u all take care and babydust to all!!   

  xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Carley - welcome, hope your blood tests come back ASAP - all this waiting is horrible isn't it   

Hi Sammy - any news on dates as yet?

Hi Sue - any news on being matched with a recipient as yet?

Love and luck to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## Carley

Hey Krissi thanku!!

Been keeping up with everyone by quietly reading lol but as its getting closer thought i would say hi!
All this waiting is driving me insane as there have been so many delays just pleased to almost find out if we accepted, fingers crossed!!

XX


----------



## LittleMissM

Carley - Hi, the wait is driving me mad too. Hope you had good news by now  

Krissi - The 1 recipient came back and said they couldnt go forward with next af dates, so they have approached another, so I just have to wait and see what she says. I hope its a yes and we can get going ASAP, next af is looming fast!


----------



## Carley

Sue i hope u dont have to wait too much longer   

I won't hear from clinic for at least another wk but im cool with that ive had to wait so long im getting use to it now    But at least im getting nearer   

x


----------



## sammy75

hi carley and welcome back, hope you don't have to wait too much longer as i know how frustrating the waiting is.
hi sue hope they hurry and find you a new recipient.
hi krissi i still haven't got dates yet but i still have to wait another 4 weeks yet for the nurse to ring hopefully the op went well for my recipient and she will be ready to start for dec/jan, it's hard to believe that i have been waiting for this since jan considering it is classed as self funding and  i think i may only be able to have 1 go at egg sharing due to the fact i will be 36 next july, starting to think that i should have chose another clinic but would never dream of changing now as i have already been matched so it wouldn't be fair to the recipient but like they say all good things come to those who wait.
                sending all you ladies     and lots of


----------



## lynsnjon

Hi ladies,

hope u don't mind me jumping on but u all look like u have a wealth of knowledge about egg share between u all. I am right at the beginning of the very long stressful journey that is ivf! We're doing egg share at jessops in sheffield, we've been accepted to egg share (self funding) all we have left to do now is the hiv tests etc and the counselling and then hopefully we can get going.

Can anyone talk me thru the next steps, dr's are so busy they haven't talked us thru it yet. we've got an app next thursday and are hoping we may get some firmer dates then. 

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

what exactly do you want to know?
I will try and note my journey.

Appt : accepted to ES
Full bloods taken (a lot) approx 6 week wait for tests - mine included a genetic test not normal though
Matched to recipient
Day 2 next af start the pill
Not in line with recipient so on pill 1 more month - break of 7 days inbetween
Day 21 on pill and start down reg - continue pill for 7 days
AF arrived 3 days after stop pill - continue d/r
2 weeks after d/r baseline scan and start stimms
stimms for 18 days (not responded well - usually 12 days for most)
EC then ET (but not for me this time)

Overall from first appointment to EC was about 3 months but I had an extra month to get me in line with my recipient, so I think the usual is usually 6-8 weeks.

Hope this helps
Sue


----------



## lynsnjon

Sue that's great, that was fast I expected it to take a lot longer. So far i've had the full bloods and amh etc just need to do the hiv and std test and then i think they're gonna tell us that we have to do counseling as it's egg share. dr's have been very "sketchy" with the details, probably my fault tho cos i didn't know what to ask. I know that my clinic shut down for december so don't do anything at all so i know it's gonna be january at least but saying that i hope they can match me with a recipient at least to get the ball rolling o to speak.

Sorry to waffle on just don't know what to expect!

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

I forgot to mention the counselling. You do have to have 1 session at least.
I found it helpful.
Good luck with being matched


----------



## Carley

Hey everyone i hope u r all well...... im hoping soon i will remember everyones names and what stages u r all at lol so bare with me!!

Just popped on to say I have been accepted to egg share at CRM London     

So so happy but also very scared and nervous to think that another lady will b relying on me i have a lot of worries also but im hoping thats just normal lol!!

We have our counselling and nurse planning appt on 24th of nov so very excited and not quite sure what to expect next!!   

Take care and big    to all!!

Carley x


----------



## Bunny Face

Hello Ladies, 

Congrats on being accepted for egg share Carley - thats great news. 

I've had my results and all ok but just need a start date for tx. Unfortunately with Christmas coming up it seems likely that it wont start until the end of December....I hate waiting!!

I received my drugs today - the box was huge.  I'm on a new drug regime this time and I'm a bit nervous, more injections...but I'm willing to try anything.  Has anyone else taken a mix of menopur and Gonal F


----------



## Carley

Just a quick question for u all. . .  If we've got nurse planning appt on 24th this month do u think treatment will b put on hold until after xmas?!?! As im not sure what their opening hrs are   just slowly driving myself insane with all the questions i have lol.

Carley x


----------



## marcus1

Hi ladies.I am new to this site.I have been accepted onto the egg sharing programme at crm london. I had all my bloods done which came back normal except for one unfotunately i am a carrier of the cystic fibrosis gene:-(.We had our counselling meeting and our nurse planning meeting which both went really well.We are now just waiting to be matched with a recipient which will probably take a whice as i am a carrier of the cystic fibrosis gene Has anyone else been in this situation?.Me and my partner have been trying for a second child for 10 years now my partner has low sperm and motility count,so once we find a match we will be doing the icsi procedure.Anyway good luck to all


----------



## Carley

Hello marcus1 sorry i cant help u with u the cystic fibrosis question but i just wanted to say hello as ive just been accepted at CRM London and have counselling and nurse planning on 24th nov!!

I hope u dont have to wait to long to b matched!!

Carley x


----------



## marcus1

Hi carly Hope your treatment goes well!!!.I had my counselling and npm last week,they went really well.Just got to wait for a match now fingers crossed.We might even bump into each other at the clinic some time.


----------



## LittleMissM

Ladies I am going to be leaving you temporarily. My NHS tx has come through and we start it when af arrives.
If this works then I hope to donate altruistically in the future.

Good luck to you all

sue


----------



## Carley

Good luck Sue33   

Marcus1 yea maybe    What happens at nurse planning?!? Im thinking maybe treatment may be put on hold as it will prob be around late dec time   

xx


----------



## sammy75

great news carley, at my planning appt i was given all my drugs and dates to start but i was already matched to a recipient 3 mths before my planning appt, but maybe your clinic will have a match for you when you go for planning.

welcome marcus and good luck that you find a match soon, women wait years for donors to be found so hoping that there is someone who doesn't mind taking that very small risk with your eggs.

hi sue, will be keeping up with you on the ivf wales thread and great news you can start so soon.


----------



## Carley

Hello Sammy 75 my nurse told me that it never normally takes more than a few wks to find a match so im hoping by the time of my nurse planning appt they will have found me a match!!   

Could u explain in more detail if u dont mind how u get a start date at appt sounds silly i know but i mean do they put u on the pill for a few wks and then when ur sync'd start u on stimms?!?

X


----------



## sammy75

i think you take the pill starting on first day of cycle then you start down regging drugs on cycle day 21 then after 2 weeks of injecting burselin you should have a baseline scan to check they have shutdown your hormones and then you should start the stimming drugs for around 11 days, in total a complete cycle should take around 6 weeks, hope this helps carly.


----------



## sammy75

hi chelsea, i'm doing egg share in wales but i'm sure someone has shared at the lister and will give you some information, good luck with your journey.


----------



## hope42011!

Hi I hope you dont mind me butting in here   I have had my treatment plan through now. I am with mid wales and shropshire clinic, I have my gonapeptyl inj 23rd Dec, baseline 11th Jan and then start stimms, 17th 19th and 21st Jan scans to check follies and EC week commencing 24th Jan! Feeling very excited now and hope that the time goes quickly, would love to share things on here with everyone. Wish all of you the best of luck with your egg sharing. 

Hope x


----------



## sammy75

hi hope, good luck with your cycle i'm looking at starting dec/jan also, so we could be cycle buddies.


----------



## hope42011!

Thanks Sammy   Where are you having treatment? Would be good to have a fellow egg sharer as a cycle buddy, what stage are you at, have you had all your tests done? That was the hardest for me, waiting and waiting for what seemed like a lifetime, for all the results to come back. Glad we are a step closer to tx now, only 19 days till my d/r injection, I have never wanted an injection sooooooo much in all my life! Hopefully you will be cycling with me and we can help eachother through


----------



## sammy75

hi hope, i was meant to start dr 21st oct but got cancelled due to the recipient needing a minor op regarding treatment so i am supposed to be starting dec/jan still waiting for the nurse to ring with new dates. i am having my treatment at ivf wales in cardiff.


----------



## hope42011!

Bummer! I hope you get your new dates soon   I think that is the Clinic where I would have automatically been referred too but I opted for mid wales and shropshire, its slightly closer to me and the drive is nice and quiet. I work in Cardiff once or twice a week, at the assembly, do you live in Cardiff?


----------



## sammy75

no i don't live in cardiff i live in caerphilly but it is only a 20 min drive over the mountain so it's pretty close, i'm actually lucky to have got in there due to them no longer accepting self funding but because i had already been matched with a recipient they had to go ahead and treat us, otherwise i would have gone to the new clinic crmw which opened in july. the nurse rang me about a week ago and said we are provisianally booked in for new year and to expect a phonecall to confirm sometime in the next couple of weeks so i'm hoping she will ring to confirm dates this week.


----------



## hope42011!

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get your dates soon, I know aaaaaaallllllllllllll about waiting, it has to be the worst part of tx for me! Its one wait after another followed by another and another and I am quite impatient and.....well......desperate I suppose! Trying to focus on my feather babies to pass time  I rescued 2 baby turkey's from our friends farm   they were destined for the oven but, to the dissapointment of dh2b, will now live out their days here with us


----------



## lynsnjon

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me jumping on here but I really need to ask a question. I've found out today that I'm not eligible to egg share at my local hospital as I am a CF carrier. Is anyone on here that has the same problem? I've been told by my doctor that the acceptance to egg sharing of a CF carrier varies from clinic to clinic?

Thanks
Lynsey


----------



## hope42011!

Hi  
Sorry to hear your clinic wont let you egg share   I am a newbie to IVF and dont really know enough to answer your question but I didn't want to read and run. I am sure there will be someone along who can help.


----------



## sammy75

hi lynsnjon, i know that my clinic won't accept women who are carriers of cf, due to the risk of your recipient having a cystic f baby and when you think about they have to pay alot of money for donor eggs on an egg share program you can understand they wouldn't want to take that risk, maybe you could try and ring a few clinics to get some idea of how the policies regarding this are with different clinics as there could be some clinics with recipients who wouldn't mind taking the risk, i hope you can get some answers to your questions and wish you all the luck with your journey.


----------



## lynsnjon

hi girls thanks for your advice. I've called around a few clinics today and after speaking to a couple of Dr's I've found the criteria varies from clinic to clinic. Most don't take on CF carriers but some do, the only problem is the one that I've found is in London and I'm in Sheffield! So about 300 miles away!! 

I'm going to call around a few more tomorrow and see if I can get anywhere closer to home but if not I can fall back on the one in London, the Dr there did say that most woman don't mind taking the risk as there is only an increased risk of CF (1 in 4) if both mother and father are CF carriers. If only one party is a CF carrier than the only risk is that the baby will also be a carrier (50/50 chance) which it won't be a problem until he/she comes to have their own baby etc. Currently the clinic has 4 women egg sharing that are CF carriers and she said it generally doesn't take more than 6 months to find a donor that will take the eggs.

So gonna try again tomorrow........................it's just one hurdle after another but I'm a fixer not a wallower so we'll find some way around it!

Sammy, I really hope you get your dates soon, u seem to have been stuck in limbo for some time.

xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi girls, lyns it's good to know that you will be able to egg share, would you be able to fly from sheffield to london or would you get a train? as for me the waiting has been very emotional at times considering i started my journey in jan to egg share by time treatment actually starts it will be a year, the problem is if i'm not successful with this treatment i'll be 36 in july so don't know if i'll be able to share again but never mind i've been saving in order to self fund if it comes to that. 
hope how are you?

   hoping we will have little babies in our arms in 2011.


----------



## hope42011!

I'm fine   
Its a difficult one, and one that I have really struggled with, planning for the future if this tx fails   I feel like i want to prepare myself but then i feel all negative like i am 'expecting' tx to fail and where has all my pma gone etc etc Hopefully we get lots and lots of eggs and then lots and lots of strong embryos that we can put on ice for future tx to give our BFP's a little brother or sister  

Sammy - Any news on your dates yet?
Lyns - Any news on a clinic closer to you that does egg share with CF?


----------



## Carley

Lynsandjon hiya just wondering if the clinic that u found that would accept u to es is CRM london?!?! as im with them and im sure they accept cf carriers just wanted to say that if it is them we travel 3 hrs to get to them and in our experience they have been absolutely amazing just thought id let u know a bit about them!! 
Still i hope u find one closer to home gd luck

xx


----------



## sammy75

hi carley, not too much longer for you to start.

hi hope, no news yet, i said to my husband earlier it will be 2 weeks tomorrow the nurse said she would ring to confirm and he just laughed cos he thinks i'm impatient but i think waiting a year when self funding is a bit too long, but like he reminds me all good things come to those who wait lol.


----------



## lynsnjon

sammy i don't know where you've found the patience, i'd be on the phone to them every other day wanting an update. i think you're being very very patient especially waiting 12 months is a very long time when eggs are so in demand.

carley, yes it's CRM and i've also found that herts and essex fertility centre do allow carriers to share. I've booked in at the CRM on the 21st dec, hopefully I can get hold of all the test results that have already been done at my previous hospital and may be speed things up a little. Do u mind me asking why you chose CRM if it's 3hrs away? that's about the same as us oh and what's the parking like there?

hope i called around just about every linic in the country yesterday and have only found the 2! it's gutting cos apart from the CF gene don't wanna be big headed but Dr said that my eggs are top quality and I have plenty to go around and would have no trouble at all finding a recipient.........bloody gene!

xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi lyns, the reason it has taken so long is because my clinic is based in an nhs hospital so they were pretty booked up between nhs patints and self fundind patients, i was matched with my recipient in july then didn't have my plan and drugs until oct when i was meant to start injecting on the 21st oct but 2 days before the nurse called to cancel as the recipient had to have a minor op and won't be ready for 6 weeks due to recovery, so all i can really do is sit and wait. if i hadn't been matched i prob would have gone to another clinic by now but i felt i couldn't let the other woman down now god knows how long she's been waiting for donor eggs.


----------



## lynsnjon

that was the same problem as my last clinic, they seemed to be over run with nhs patients......god knows how when it's so difficult to get funding. I know what u mean and don't think i'd be able to pull out but it's so hard with all the waiting. sometimes i just feel like i want to get on with it now and then at least i'll know one way or the other! Have been stuck in limbo for what feels like a lifetime.


----------



## sammy75

merry  xmas everyone.


----------



## hope42011!

Hope everyone had a good crimbo   

Sammy - Any news on your dates to start tx yet?  

Lynsjon - Hope your tx journey is going ok  

AFM - I am down regging atm and have got my baseline scan and bloods 11th Jan   . Does anyone know what the advice is re. drinking alcohol...I am not a big drinker....in fact xmas and new yr are the only time really.....I am not having a drink new yr's to be on the safe side
I had a small glass of Taffy apples cider (yummy!) on christmas day but then reverted to the Shloer.....will be a rememerable xmas and new yr in more ways than 1  



Hope x


----------



## sammy75

hi hope, good to see you have started so good luck and i hope you start off our 2011 thread with a bfp, as for me the nurse rang last week to say that the recipient is nearly finished doing the trial run of drugs to thicken her womb lining and we should be ready to start early in the new year but until she recives the actual dates from the recipients nurse she can't give me any further info, so i'm praying that everything has gone to plan so far and as soon as i get the call i'll post my dates on here, please keep us updated with your journey as i'm sure you'll be able to advise us if needed.

hope everyone else is ok,    to all of you.


----------



## hope42011!

Thanks Sammy, fingers crossed for BFP's all round    Well done you for being sooooooo understanding, your recipient is lucky to have you and I really hope you get your dates soon   

Hope x


----------



## sammy75

thanks hope,    that after all the waiting it works and i hope after all the recipient has been through to get this far results in her bfp also. 

also you should be fine to have a little drink to celebrate new year as when you think of the thousands of women who go out and get completely drunk and then get pregnant and probably still get drunk until they actually find out that they are pregnant go  on to have healthy babies and i know of a few, one of which happens to be my sis-in-law atm is 12wks and she is a complete binge drinker, not now of course but i'm sure you get my point lol.


----------



## coweyes

My sil found out that she was pg a day after getting really drunk, (i know cos i was there!) her consultant told her not to worry as it was a one off. She has just given birth to a healthy baby boy.  I would say dont worry about having a drink or two. xx


----------



## sammy75

happy new year to all of you and sendind you all lots of    for 2011.


----------



## hope42011!

Happy new year everyone  

This will be our year, BFP's all round  

I am getting a bit impatient, seems like the countdown to baseline is taking forever! Sleep is a bit haphazard at the mo too. Seem to have got into the habit of staying up until the early hours then sleeping half the day   Hopefully getting back to work will sort that out, I'm back on Tuesday and then it will be 1 week until baseline. I get butterflies in my tummy when I think about it! 

We are treating ourselves to a new car for the new year too! well not brand new but as new as we can afford! We are getting a Honda type R, dh2b has wanted one for a while so we thought what the heck, lets get one!

Has anyone watched eastenders? I have turned it off and wont be watching again for a good while, it is disgraceful. When you lose a baby (no matter how far along in preg or after birth) you want your own baby back....you dont want to steel other peoples! I think it has portrayed women who lose babies as mad baby steeling wierdos which is totally wrong and it made me mad when i realised what they were doing in the storyline


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies all you that want to carry on posting.... There is a 2011 thread now >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253030.0


----------

